# Wird WAR wie WOW?



## patrick02 (8. August 2008)

Hallo! 


Habe mal ne Frage: Was denkt ihr? Wird WAR so wie WOW (so erfolgreich) oder eher so ein Durchschnitsspiel(100k Mitglieder) 



THX 4 Antworten! 


Nochmal zu Kranak90... Diesen Link hat Patrick03 gemacht... was ahbe ich damit zu tun ?


----------



## Wolfenstein (8. August 2008)

Ich denke es wird nen eher durchschnittliches Spiel.

Viele anhänger gut und schön... bloss muss War erstmal zeigen obs auch den Spaß wie WoW macht und die Leute fesseln kann.

Ich glaube WoW wird grade mit dem neuen Addon wieder viele fans zurückkehren lassen.
Und WoW wird noch sehr lange den Markt beherrschen


----------



## Antryg (8. August 2008)

Nur mal so am Rande.

Ein MMORPG ( wie WOW ; AoC ; Vanguard , etc ) ist "erfolgreich" wenn sich ca 100.000 mal verkauft. Also rein wirtschaftlich gesehen.

Um meine Meinung wieder zu geben:

Nein es wird nicht so wie bei WOW. Ich vermute mal das sich WAR im Bereich von 1 - 2 Mio Spielern bewegen könnte.

WOW ist nun mal das Ding was MMO "Salonfähig" gemacht. Daher ist es auch so beliebt. Es ist "in" WOW zu spielen. 

Das wird bei WAR nicht so sein.

Allerdings hoffe ich auch darauf das es anders wird als WOW denn das kenn ich schon und ich freue mich auf neue Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (8. August 2008)

Ich denke mal es wird so 3-5 Millionen Spieler nach 1-2 Jahren haben. Archlord hat 500.000 Spieler und ist 2006 erschienen. Da sollte WAR ja locker mehr schaffen, aber so viel wie WoW wird es wohl nicht bekommen und das ist auch gut so. Wobei ich sagen muss das Archlord eigentlich kostenlos ist aber man kann dort Items für echtes geld kaufen. Naja  man MUSS die Items kaufen um im PvP nicht unterlegen zu sein. Ich finde solche Ingame shops einfach nur Kacke und Spiele lieber ein Spiel mit Monatsgebühren als ein Spiel in dem ich Items kaufen muss. Archlord ist auch ziemlich verbugt. meine Gilde wurde durch einen Bug gelöscht und seitem hab ich das Spiel nicht mehr angerührt.
wo das Geld für die Items hinfließt weiß ich nicht aber auf jedenfall nicht zum verbessern des Spiels. Bei WAR wird das Geld ja zum Verbessern genommen. So mehr fällt mir grad nicht dazu ein^^


----------



## Thersus (8. August 2008)

Hm, denke WoW wird weiterhin an der Spitze bleiben, daran wird Warhammer nichts ändern. Wobei ich natürlich schon hoffe, das sich das insofern auswirkt, das man in WAR ein etwas gehobenes Niveau antrifft, verglichen mit WoW.


----------



## Daviii (8. August 2008)

Hm, ich glaube das es nach den Maßstäben von patrick02 etwa zwischen WoW und den durschnittlichen Spielen stehen wird = 4 - 5 Millionen auf der Spitze.


----------



## Kranak90 (8. August 2008)

Hmm also irgendwas war doch mal früher mit Patrick02....irgendwas negatives...es gab/gibt auch schhon einenn Patrick03....mir fällts bloß im moment nicht ein. Mal schauen ob ich das wieder finde^^

Edit: Habs gefunden!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=Patrick02

Viel Spaß^^

Edit 2: Man könnte ihn auch Patrick ''WoW-Fanboy'' 02 nennen.


----------



## Salute (8. August 2008)

Ich frage mich wohl eher wie "Erfolgreich" ein MMORPG sein muss, um solchen Menschen wie dem TE zu gefallen. 

Nun ja mehr als 100k Mitglieder dürfte WAR locker beim Start erreichen und mit der Zeit dann bestimmt auf 1mio+ kommen. Das Problem ist nur, dass WoW seinem jetzigen Kurs (bekannte Persönlichkeiten in 3klassigen Storys und relativ anspruchslosen Raidkontent zu verheizen) nicht lange halten kann/wird. Daraus resultiert dann das baldige Ende von WoW hervorgerufen allein durch die unfähigkeit von Blizz selbst und da WAR (und vielleicht AoC, falls es dann mal endlich Bugfei ist und Kontent bietet) bis dato wohl das bekannteste MMORPG sein wird, werde die ganzen "Lemminge" rüber wandern und höhstwahrscheinlich daraus das machen, was WoW zur Zeit ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Da wir gerad dabei sind in unsere Kristalkugeln zu schaun* und so^^

MfG


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2008)

Ach Archlord is sowieso müll im PvP  ^^   Jeder der richtig PvP spielen will muss sich erstma den Englishen Clienten runterladen und installen weil die Healing pots keinen CD haben xD

mir isses recht solang es immer ein volles Schlachtfeld gibt.


----------



## Telkano (8. August 2008)

ich glaube auch nicht, dass war die 10 Mio Spieler bekommen wird. Allerdings muss man bedenken, dass WoW wegen War viele Spieler verlieren wird. Ich denke vll so 1 Millionen Spieler werden wechseln. Der Konkurrenzkampf wird einfach größer. Außerdem bestätigt Jeff Hickman mehrfach, dass sie ein gutes Spiel schaffen wollen, welches nicht Komerz (haha^^) ist, sonders welches Spaß macht. Ich glaube aber, dass War eine geringere Zielgruppe haben wird als WoW. Dennoch bekommen die Spieler der Zielgruppe weitaus mehr geliefert als bei WoW. Ich denke war wird 4-5 Mio Spieler nach einem Jahr haben und WoW dann ca. nurnoch 8,5 Mio.


----------



## Daviii (8. August 2008)

Was hat patrick02 denn früher so schlimmes angestellt? 

Zum Topic: WoW wird meiner Meinung nach noch lange Marktführer bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordAsmodan (8. August 2008)

Also sorry aber WoW nur mit Personen wie Illidan und Arthas zu sehen ist dumm. Blizz hat eine riesige Hintergrunggeschichte gemacht um das Warcaftuniversum. Es gibgt genug was man noch machen kann, Blizz hat sich viel offen gelassen also ich würde WoW nicht abschreiben
WAR wird so wie einige sagen nene durchschnitt mit 1-2 Mille (alleine schon ausm grund weil die trottel WAR Fantasy und net WAR 40k gemacht haben).
Na ja denoch drück ich die Daumen das das Game für den einen oder anderen was is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (8. August 2008)

Solange es genug Spieler gibt um auf den Servern tolle RvR Gefechte  zu ermöglichen und die Wartung/weiterentwicklung zu finanzieren ist mir das relativ egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (8. August 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Habe mal ne Frage: Was denkt ihr? Wird WAR so wie WOW (so erfolgreich) oder eher so ein Durchschnitsspiel(100k Mitglieder)
> ...



WoW ist nicht erfolgreich, sondern macht Menschen süchtig..insofern könntest du genausogut fragen: Was denkt ihr? Wird die Kräuterzigarette ohne Nikotin genauso erfolgreich wie Marlboro?

Btw ist jedes MMO was 100k und mehr Subscriber hat ein absoluter Erfolg und dürfte auf Jahre hinaus gesichert sein. WAR wird trotzdem mehr bekommen denke ich - und WoW wird irgednwann auch sein dasein beenden, wann das ist steht in den Sternen, bisher weiß man nur dass der Hype in EU und US vorüber ist und nach Asien weitergezogen ist.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2008)

WOW sichert arbeisplätze in Asien ^^
Und ich denke das der Hype aus europa noch nicht so gewichen ist


----------



## LordAsmodan (8. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht erfolgreich, sondern macht Menschen süchtig..insofern könntest du genausogut fragen: Was denkt ihr? Wird die Kräuterzigarette ohne Nikotin genauso erfolgreich wie Marlboro?
> 
> Btw ist jedes MMO was 100k und mehr Subscriber hat ein absoluter Erfolg und dürfte auf Jahre hinaus gesichert sein. WAR wird trotzdem mehr bekommen denke ich - und WoW wird irgednwann auch sein dasein beenden, wann das ist steht in den Sternen, bisher weiß man nur dass der Hype in EU und US vorüber ist und nach Asien weitergezogen ist.



Omg wenn du schon so anfängst macht jedes MMo süchtig, auch WAR,EVE,HDR oder was auch immer also das is kein Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2008)

wenn WAR so wie überall geschreien und geprahlt wird nicht rüstugsorientiert wird wie WoW also T1,2,3,4,5,6,.....  dann wirds auch nur eine "durchnittsanzahl" an anhängern finden


----------



## mendiger (8. August 2008)

hab kein bock mehr auf diese threads wie wird war? WAR VS: WOW!!!  WOW< WAR!!!! usw.     das kann man nochnet sagen und das ist auch egal


----------



## Ascían (8. August 2008)

LordAsmodan schrieb:


> Omg wenn du schon so anfängst macht jedes MMo süchtig, auch WAR,EVE,HDR oder was auch immer also das is kein Argument
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, bei WoW gibt's aber immer diese netten Endorphin-Schwemmen und bestimmte Trigger dafür (Loot etc.). Aber du hast recht, dass allein dürfte nicht ausschlaggabend sein, ich denke es kommt auch noch die gigantische PR-Kampagne seit Release von BC dazu, bei der auch neutrale Tageszeitungen unwissentlich mitgeholfen haben, natürlich auch ein neuer Zielgruppenfokus auf die "Jüngeren", die älteren Spieler hatten halt irgendwann Familie, Job etc., für ein MMO der WoW-Struktur denkbar ungeeignet. Aber am entscheidensten dürfte sein: WoW war zur richtigen Zeit das richtige Spiel. Mehr noch, es war ein Phänomen, als hätte die ganze Welt nur drauf gewartet, in etwa so wie bei den Handys - vorher kam jeder klar ohne Handy, heutzutage geh ich nie ohne Handy ausm Haus, da krieg ich Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

Zur Beantwortung der Frage...Moment, kommt gleich...Mist, extradimensionaler Stromausfall, meine Kristallkugel funktioniert nicht!

Es ist eine etwas...ich sag mal Sinnlose Frage, ob ein MMO welches erst in einigen Wochen rauskommt, in zwei Jahren 4 oder 6 Millionen Spieler hat, oder nicht.

Das ganze dann im Vergleich mit WoW zu machen ist noch sinnloser. (Grund siehe unten)


Gut, aber da die Frage nun mal gestellt wurde, gebe ich hiermit meine Analyse ab:

Ausgehend von der Tatsache, dass die wenigsten Leute zwei MMORPGs zur selben Zeit spielen werden, da dies extrem Zeitaufwändig ist, können wir folgendes als Mögliches in Betracht ziehen:

- Der Spielerstand von World of Warcraft wird mit WotLK noch einmal einen Höhepunkt erreichen und dann sinken. Dass liegt nicht daran dass es ein schlechtes Spiel ist...aber es wird einfach alt. Viele Leute sehen sich "nach neuem Land" um und wollen auch einmal andere Spiele erleben.

- Es entstehen mehrere neue Spiele paralell...einige davon erfolgreich (HdRO) andere weniger (Tabula Rasa, Vanguard, AoC)...das Genre ist generell im Wachsen begriffen. Onlinespiele lösen Singleplayerspiele immer mehr ab.

> Das bedeutet, dass der Markt zwar wächst, aber mehrere neue Produkte entstehen, die um dieselbe Clientel werben. Zur Zeit von WoW war dies nicht so...es gab nur wenige ernsthafte MMOs, die dem Newcomer technisch unterlegen waren. Aus diesem Grund, und aufgrund des eingängigen und leicht verständlichen Spielprinzips, wurde Blizzard zum Marktführer in Sachen MMORPGs.
So, und nun ist World of Warcraft selbst technisch veraltet, und wird daher in den nächsten Jahren Kunden verlieren...und ja, ich weiss dass jetzt wieder irgendwer kommen wird mit "Du nub, WoW FOREEEEVER!!!11!"...aber glaubt ihr das wirklich? Es ist in die Jahre gekommen, das kann niemand schön reden, und andere Spiele ziehen Kunden ab, müssen aber den Kuchen unter sich aufteilen, wobei WoW auch in den nächsten ein zwei Jahren noch ein grosses Stück davon behalten können wird.

W.A.R wird meiner Einschätzung nach wesentlich mehr Kunden ansprechen als HdRO, da es ein komplett anderes Spielkonzept liefert (HdRO und WoW ähneln sich von Konzept her eben...PvE basierend) und wenn es so gut wird wie wir es jetzt sehen kann es innerhalb des ersten Laufjahres leicht an die drei bis dreieinhalb Millionen Kunden erreichen und halten...womit der Grundstein für einen weiteren grossen Erfolg gelegt ist.

Wem diese Zahlen unrealistisch erscheinen, oder wer mir jetzt gar den Fanb0y unterstellen will, der lese sich nochmal den ersten Satz dieses Posts durch...das alles sind halbe Kristallkugelfragen.


----------



## Daviii (8. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn WAR so wie überall geschreien und geprahlt wird nicht rüstugsorientiert wird wie WoW also T1,2,3,4,5,6,.....  dann wirds auch nur eine "durchnittsanzahl" an anhängern finden



Hm, vllt sehen die Casuals ja auch dann in WAR mal die Chance was erreichen zu können und werden deswegen dorthin wechseln.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn WAR so wie überall geschreien und geprahlt wird nicht rüstugsorientiert wird wie WoW also T1,2,3,4,5,6,.....  dann wirds auch nur eine "durchnittsanzahl" an anhängern finden




Gerade deswegen wird es erfolgreich...weil es ein vollkommen anderes Spielkonzept bietet. In Punkto Asia Style MMOs....also starke Itemisierung, Fokus auf PvE & Farming ist WoW nach wie vor Klassenerster.

Aber wer sich für PvP in einer diesbezüglich ausgewogenen Umgebung interessiert wird wohl innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate seinen weg zu W.A.R finden.

und wie gesagt...in einigen Jahren ist WoW auch nur mehr ein "Durchschnittspiel"...so beliebt ein Spiel auch ist, die technische Entwicklung, und der damit einhergehende Anstieg des Spieleranspruchs ist unaufhaltsam...und diesem Problem sieht sich jedes Spiel irgendwann gegenüber.
Natürlich kann Blizzard in ein oder zwei Jahren damit beginnen, ein neues MMO zu kreieren...dieses muss sich dann aber anders als WoW 1 gegen vorhandene und zahlreiche Konkurrenz durchsetzen, und kann nicht auf einem sicheren Kundenstock aufbauen wie WotLK.


----------



## Havamal (8. August 2008)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an die Zeiten, als in Wow nur eine Arena war?

Die in Ferallas!Ich frage mich oft warum Wow, nach Düsterbruch, Ubrs und Lbrs, so abgekommen ist von wirklich guten Instanzen mit vielen Quests!


----------



## For-Free (8. August 2008)

Man kann es einfach nicht vergleichen. Auch wenn es im gleichen Genre spielt. ich vergleiche schließlich die Bild nicht mit dem Playboy. Obwohl beides zeitschriften sind.
Also von daher, WAR spricht erstmal eher die PvP´ler an. WoW spricht hier die PvE´ler an. Wie bei beiden Spielen, ist der Gegenstaz nur Nebensache. Somit werden die PvE Junkies weiterhin WoW spielen und WAR nicht anfassen. Wiederum die PvP´ler werden sich WAR zumindestens anschauen, ob sie es dann weiterspielen, sieht man dann.

Das andere ist, die eine Firma heißt Blizzard. Die andere Myth? Mhh wartet mal..wieviel Umsatz hatte Myth und wieviel Blizzard im letzten Jahr...
Blizzard hat einfach eine RIESEN Fanbase mitgenommen. Alles was irgentwie mal nen Blizzard spiel länger als nen Monat gespielt hat, hat doch auch in WoW reingeschaut. 
Bei myth kann ich mich da nicht wirklich an mehr als ein spiel errinern..und das ist DAoC.

Weiter, habt ihr schon nen TV-Werbespot von WAR gesehen? Ich bissher nicht. WoW hingegen hatte schon vor dem Erscheinen, mächtig was an Werbespots im TV laufen.
Und man muss einfach sagen, WoW hat die MMO Schine erst so wirklich bekannt bzw. an die Masse gebracht. Also wird die Masse natürlich auch bei WoW bleiben.

Somit wird WAR eine um einiges geringere Anzahl an Spielern haben wie Wow, was nur natürlich ist, wenn man sich meine oben aufgelisteten beispiele anschaut.
Aber WAR wird meiner Meinung nach, trotzdem die Chance haben nach WoW das MMO zu sein, was die meisten Kunden anlockt. Wie genau diese Zahlen nun aussehen, werden wir sehen. Aber ich tippe mal aufjdenfall unter 5 Millionen Kunden. Wenn überhaupt. Aber trotzdem ist selbst bei dieser Anzahl an Kunden, ein Gewinn für Myth drin.
Und solange die Server nicht aussterben, wie es der Fall von Wow/AoC ist, soll es mir egal sein.


----------



## Kranak90 (8. August 2008)

Daviii schrieb:


> Zum Topic: WoW wird meiner Meinung nach noch lange Marktführer bleiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zitiere:



> DU BIST LÄCHERLCIH WOW IST BSETE GAME 4-EVER!!



Jetzt verstanden?

Falls nicht, hier die Antwort: An dem Zitat erkennt man das Patrick02 woW als das Beste Spiel für immer hält. Jetzt stellt sich allerdings die Frage warum er diesen und andere Threads im WAR Forum aufgemacht hat, da ihm ja eh alle anderen Spiele minderwertig findet. Hat sich seine Meinung neuerdings geändert oder will er uns mal wieder mit seinemm thread ärgern? Warscheinlich verfolgt er diesen Thread gar nicht weiter.

Edit: hier mal eine Liste der Threads die Patrick02 aufgemacht hat:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=patrick02
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=patrick02
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=patrick02
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=patrick02 (Das ist wohl der harmloseste)
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=patrick02 (Der ist auch nicht so schlimm)
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=patrick02


----------



## HGVermillion (8. August 2008)

Ich mach mir um den Erfolg nicht die großen Sorgen, sondern mehr um die Übergangszeit, bzw den ersten 1 Monat, wenn die ehemaligen/noch WoW Spieler das Game fluten werden, und in den Chats die Diskussion losbrechen wird "Hey das ist in WoW aber viel viel besser" "Wuääää, das Game is voll mit Buggs" "Sigmarpriest IMBA", "WAR ist ein Rotz" uns so weiter uns so fort.

An sonsten lass ich mich einfach überraschen, denn das Spiel bietet soviel was man noch nicht zu gesicht bekommen hat, das wir erst im nachhinein sagen können was gut und was schlecht ist.


----------



## patrick02 (8. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man ey das sind welche von Patrick03!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moronic (8. August 2008)

Mir ist der Erfolg von WAR relativ egal, ob nun 100 000 oder 2 Millionen Accounts. Hauptsache die Community versumpft nicht so dermaßen wie im Genreriesen.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

Da ich den Flamewar von Weitem rieche, setz ich hier mal ein 

*/vote for Close*

drunter.Die Diskussion gabs schon endlose male, und ausser Beleidigungen, Flame und Kommentaren aus der HirnAFK - Zone kam sowieso nichts dabei raus. Und dieser Thread entwickelt sich grade in genau dieselbe Richtung.


----------



## LordAsmodan (8. August 2008)

Also sorry aber für einen der:
Warhammer Online AoR Releases @ September 18th! WAAAAAAAGH!
'World of SchülerVZWarcraftICQlol' MMO(-R)PG presents: Ein Herz für Rofler und solche die es werden wollen...

untene stehen hat sollte nix über flame schreiben..................

Jedes spiel hat seine vor und nachteile, aber leute die schreiben das ein game für loser oder was auch immer ist ist echt intolerant und sollte solche aussagen nicht machen.........


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2008)

Jaa und sobald patrick01/02/03 dazu kommt hörts sowieso auf xD

Öhm mein lieber LordAsmodan ... wenn du dir nur ein paar von sorzzaras beiträge durchlesen würdest, würdest du feststellen das er am allerwenigsten ein flamer ist.


----------



## LordAsmodan (8. August 2008)

Mag sein aber sorry wer "World of Schüler schreibt"..... 
Ich kann das geflame echt net leidn besonders wenn einer Games/Spieler runter macht nur weil er es net mag soll doch jeder das spielen was er mag und gut ist und dieses Mimimi sein lassen....


----------



## Asmara (8. August 2008)

Tread Number XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
/closed Danke.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2008)

Das kam von einem anderen Poster ^^  er hat einen ziemlich großen beitrag abgeliefert und er hat halt was in seine Sig gepackt 

Was is daran bitteschön schlecht?


----------



## Dylvan (8. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ausgehend von der Tatsache, dass die wenigsten Leute zwei MMORPGs zur selben Zeit spielen werden,



Also ich werde sowohl WoW als auch WAR zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dylvan (8. August 2008)

Dylvan schrieb:


> Also ich werde sowohl WoW als auch WAR zocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumindest am Anfang.


----------



## blackfanic (norgannon) (8. August 2008)

@ telkano

ich glaube nicht das wow spieler verlieren wird weil blizz eben wotlk fast zeitgleich rausbringt und dann werden sehr viele zurück kommen oder mit wow anfangen deshalb wird wow auch immer der marktführer sein


----------



## Dylvan (8. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> So, und nun ist World of Warcraft selbst technisch veraltet, und wird daher in den nächsten Jahren Kunden verlieren...



Blizzard hat bekannt gegeben, dass sie sich ernsthaft Gedanken über einen Grafik-Patch machen.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. August 2008)

Zwei MMORPGs auf einmal geht aber nicht lange gut, es wird aber definitiv viele geben die wechseln und ihr altes Spiel noch auslaufen lassen oder es halt aus skepsis noch nicht ganz aufgeben wollen.


----------



## Chiroc (8. August 2008)

LordAsmodan schrieb:


> Also sorry aber für einen der:
> Warhammer Online AoR Releases @ September 18th! WAAAAAAAGH!
> 'World of SchülerVZWarcraftICQlol' MMO(-R)PG presents: Ein Herz für Rofler und solche die es werden wollen...
> 
> ...



Also sorry, aber für einen der so einen Avatar hat, solltest du ganz ruhig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AfricanQueen (8. August 2008)

Wenn ihr WAR nicht mit WoW vergleichen wollt macht ihr den ersten großen Fehler die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit überhaupt einzuschätzen. Tatsächlich machen viele Firmen den ersten Fehler wenn sie nen Produkt aufn Markt bringen, und nicht die Konkurrenz im Blick haben.
Aber okay, back to topic. 

WAR wird in gewissen Kernelementen wie WoW. Das wird im Groben das einfache Handling sein mit Questen, Charakterweiterentwicklung, Kampfsystem- und Dynamik etc.

WAR wird hingegen einige Bereiche ausbauen wie PvP bzw. RvR. WoW war einfach von Anfang der Entwicklung nicht auf PvP in großem Stil ausgelegt. Wenn sich noch paar erinnern, waren die Southshore Schlachten in WoW früher das spassigste was es je dort gab. Und der Witz dabei ist, auch für pveler ^^

WAR ist einfach mehr up to date mit Grafik, Erweiterbarkeit und Szenarien/Landsschaftskonzeption. Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass WOW schon 4 Jahre aufm Buckel hat. WotLK kann nur an die Basisprgrammierung anschließen, aber nichts komplett neu umschreiben.

Insofern einfach mal WAR antesten. Wenns gefällt, warum nicht dabeibleiben?


----------



## LordAsmodan (8. August 2008)

Weisst überhaupt woher der Avatar ist?
Also ruhe da...


----------



## Schwarzmähne (8. August 2008)

Imo kann man die Spiele in keinster Weise vergleichen. WAR zielt ganz klar auf RvR ab(das ist immer noch ein Unterschied im Vergleich zu Open PvP). WoW hingegen zielt, auch nach dem ganzen Arenaquatsch, immer nach ganz klar auf PvE ab. Ergo sind sie so grundverschieden wie eine Banane und ne Birne, beides ist Obst aber das waren auch schon die Gemeinsamkeiten. Man kann nur hoffen dass sich Blizzard mit dem neuen Addon wieder auf den PvE-Part konzentriert und die Arena gleich aus dem Spiel löscht.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

LordAsmodan schrieb:


> Mag sein aber sorry wer "World of Schüler schreibt".....
> Ich kann das geflame echt net leidn besonders wenn einer Games/Spieler runter macht nur weil er es net mag soll doch jeder das spielen was er mag und gut ist und dieses Mimimi sein lassen....



Ich spiele selber WoW...seit dreieinhalb Jahren. Ich finde das Spiel gut. Meine Signatur finde ich persönlich witzig, und nicht beleidigend. Der Satz deines Anstosses ist eine Ehrung eines besonders guten Posts hier im W.A.R - Forum @ buffed und ich fand den Ausdruck lustig. Den Youtube - Link hatte ich schon drin bevor ich das Wort WoW in meiner Sigi hatte, und es sieht dämlich aus, wenn mans einfach nebeneinander stehen hat, also hab ich ein sinnfreied "presents:" dazwischengeschrieben. Und was das WAAAAAAGH anbelangt, es ist wohl mein gutes Recht mich auf W.A.R zu freuen, oder? Wie man daran Anstoss nehmen kann, oder daraus Flamerei ableitet, ist mir unbegreiflich.



Dylvan schrieb:


> Blizzard hat bekannt gegeben, dass sie sich ernsthaft Gedanken über einen Grafik-Patch machen.



Quelle? Link? Bild?
Habe nichts dergleichen gelesen, weder auf der offiziellen Seite, noch im US Forum (extra grad nachgesehn) und auch nicht auf buffed.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> - Es entstehen mehrere neue Spiele paralell...einige davon erfolgreich (HdRO) andere weniger (Tabula Rasa, Vanguard, AoC)...das Genre ist generell im Wachsen begriffen. Onlinespiele lösen Singleplayerspiele immer mehr ab.
> 
> > Das bedeutet, dass der Markt zwar wächst, aber mehrere neue Produkte entstehen, die um dieselbe Clientel werben. Zur Zeit von WoW war dies nicht so...es gab nur wenige ernsthafte MMOs, die dem Newcomer technisch unterlegen waren. Aus diesem Grund, und aufgrund des eingängigen und leicht verständlichen Spielprinzips, wurde Blizzard zum Marktführer in Sachen MMORPGs.
> So, und nun ist World of Warcraft selbst technisch veraltet, und wird daher in den nächsten Jahren Kunden verlieren...und ja, ich weiss dass jetzt wieder irgendwer kommen wird mit "Du nub, WoW FOREEEEVER!!!11!"...aber glaubt ihr das wirklich? Es ist in die Jahre gekommen, das kann niemand schön reden, und andere Spiele ziehen Kunden ab, müssen aber den Kuchen unter sich aufteilen, wobei WoW auch in den nächsten ein zwei Jahren noch ein grosses Stück davon behalten können wird.




Möchte hier nur mal 2 Sachen aufgreifen, da ich mich in diesem Thread noch gar nicht gemeldet habe ;>

zum 1: http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart2.html

Leider nicht ganz aktuell was HdRo angeht, aber soweit ich weiß befindet sich das spiel so auf dem niveau wie Tabula Rasa und das ist ein abstieg. HdRo war leider nicht so erfolgreich wie es hätte sein können (bei der fanbase), aber sogar ich hab das spiel nur einen Monat gespielt ;>

zum 2: Kann ich nur zustimmen, WoW kann nicht ewig das Steckenpferd von Blizzard bleiben und ich denke, dass sie das auch selber erkannt haben, denn sonst würde das keinen sinn machen: http://news.curse.com/details/3555/ ok die News ist jetzt nicht gerade die neuste, ist auch egal. Jedenfalls arbeitet Blizzard an einem weiteren MMO und das macht nur sinn, wenn sie denken, das WoW allein bald nicht mehr reicht um die Massen bei sich zu behalten.


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Quelle? Link? Bild?
> Habe nichts dergleichen gelesen, weder auf der offiziellen Seite, noch im US Forum (extra grad nachgesehn) und auch nicht auf buffed.



Link: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=2&sid=3#30

Das blaue da...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (8. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Möchte hier nur mal 2 Sachen aufgreifen, da ich mich in diesem Thread noch gar nicht gemeldet habe ;>
> 
> zum 1: http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart2.html
> 
> ...



Zu 1: 


			
				MMOGCHART schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Based on this statement, I estimate that as of August 2007 LotRO had approximately 200,000 subscribers.
> [...]



Wie in seiner etwas längeren gesamtausführung unschwer zu lesen ist, hat er die Zahlen für LotRO einfach geschätzt - er hätte auch von 20.000 Subscriptions ausgehen können oder auch von 3.000.000, je nach Laune und Tagesform.
Fakt ist, dass LotRO momentan nach EQII und WoW das am besten laufendste MMORPG "western style" ist. Quelle

Zu 2:
Blizzards neues MMO wird definitv auch einen hype auslösen wenn es denn kommt, und zwar weil es von Blizzard ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Jungs haben einfach ein Händchen für Stimmungen und Trends.


----------



## Immondys (8. August 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Mir ist der Erfolg von WAR relativ egal, ob nun 100 000 oder 2 Millionen Accounts. Hauptsache die Community versumpft nicht so dermaßen wie im Genreriesen.



Tschuldigung, aber da werden doch wohl die gleichen Leute mitspielen. Insofern ist es weit hergeholt, da auf Besserung zu hoffen.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Zu 1:
> 
> 
> Wie in seiner etwas längeren gesamtausführung unschwer zu lesen ist, hat er die Zahlen für LotRO einfach geschätzt - er hätte auch von 20.000 Subscriptions ausgehen können oder auch von 3.000.000, je nach Laune und Tagesform.
> ...



zu 1: Mir egal wie hoch die userzahl einmal war, sondern wie hoch sie jetzt ist und da kann man von 150k ausgehen. "Inside sources place the number of active subscribers at 150,000 as of December 2007." Ob die Zahl einmal 800k war, spielt keine Rolle, zeigt nur das die Userzahlen zurück gehen.

zu 2: Natürlich, hab ja auch nie das gegenteil behauptet. Vor allem denke ich, dass man von diesem Spiel was erwarten kann, immerhin wird es dann nicht Blizzards erstes MMO sein und sie werden keine Fehler von WoW wiederholen. Das sie aus Fehlern lernen können sieht man ja an WotLK.


----------



## Stancer (8. August 2008)

Naja aber was sollte das sein ? World of Starcraft ? Also Zukunfts MMO´s sind nicht besonders beliebt, zumindest ziehen sie nicht so die Masse an wie die klassischen Fantasy MMO´s mit Elfen, Zwergen usw.

Also bekannte Zukunfts MMO´s sind ja :

EVE - Mehr Wirtschaftssimulation bzw. Flugsimulator als MMO
Star Wars Galaxies - blieb deutlich hinter den Erwartungen zurück
Tabula Rasa - Flop
Matrix Online - Flop
Anarchy Online - Für seine Zeit doch recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Klos1 (8. August 2008)

Ob sich War von der Bedienung her ähnlich wie Wow spielt, weiß ich nicht. Habe aber schon gehört, daß es das soll.
Die Zielgruppe, an die sich War richtet, ist aber eine ganz andere. Wow hat seinen Schwerpunkt im PVE und ist in dieser Disziplin vom Anspruch her meiner Meinung nach ungeschlagen. War richtet sich ganz klar an PVP-versierte Spieler.
Von welcher Sorte es im Endeffekt nun mehr gibt weiß ich nicht. Doch es sind von der Maße her auf jedenfall genug, um damit Erfolg zu haben. Wenn War wirklich in Sachen PVP die Meßlatte derartig hoch setzen kann, wie Wow im PVE, dann kann auch ein War es zu 10 Millionen Kunden bringen.

Hängt halt davon ab, ob es wirklich so gut umgesetzt wird und sich auch so gut spielt, wie es uns die Entwickler gerne weiß machen wollen. Ich hoffe zumindest, daß es das tut. Denn mir gibt PVP die größte Langzeitmotivation.

Fest steht auf jedenfall, das gerade in Sachen PVP eine große Lücke existiert, in die man nur hineinstoßen müsste.
Wow bietet in dieser Hinsicht rein garnichts, meiner Meinung nach. Daoc hatte damals schon vorgemacht, wie man PVP am besten umsetzt. Anreiz wurde nicht nur durch Items geboten, sondern durch Fähigkeiten, welche man über Reichspunkte erlernen konnte. Für mich viel motivierender, als einfach nur Items zu vergeben, die beim nächsten Addon eh den Wert verlieren.

Also nochmal abschließend. Wenn der PVP wirklich bahnbrechend umgesetzt werden kann, wie einst das PVE durch Wow, dann wird Warhammer eine große zukunft bevorstehen. So sehe ich das


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Ich hab das schon so ne Idee klick

Naja man muss wirklich sagen das Fantasy MMOs in der letzte Zeit keine großen früchte getragen haben. Sogar ein Spiel von Richard Garriot hat keinen erfolg gebracht und mir persönlich hats auch keinen spaß gemacht. 
Ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher, dass sie ein neues Fantasy MMO machen, mit einer ganz neuen Geschichte. Hoffentlich werden sie dabei genug einfallsreichtum besitzen (da ist ja blizzard nicht so bekannt für) wenn so was gemacht wird. Vllt. wird das Spiel dann auch einen guten PvP part haben, den WoW Spieler ja immer noch vermissen, eine passende Antwort zu WAR also. Ich könnte mir das sehr gut vorstellen, zu wünschen wären da aber 3 Parteien wie bei DaoC um sich noch gleich von WAR abzuheben. Das sind jedenfalls meine vermutungen ;>


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Link: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=2&sid=3#30
> 
> Das blaue da...
> 
> ...



Ähhhhm, ja, damit ist gemeint, dass in WotLK noch mehr Sachen eine Leuchttextur haben, und rudimentäre Schattendarstellung eingeführt wird...Siehe Text: "Für dich nächste Erweiterung geplant"

Dylvan hat jedoch etwas von einem Grafik - Patch geschrieben...und ein solcher bedeutet umfassende Aufwertung der Gesamtgrafik, nicht das einfügen von mehr Leuchteffekten und Schatten, die in anderen Spielen seit Jahren Standart sind.

Edit: Drummen, das Video ist der Hammer schlechthin!


----------



## Stancer (8. August 2008)

WoW basiert auf Items die endlos besser werden. Dadurch zeichnet sich ein PvE Spiel aus.

WAR basiert darauf den eigenen RvR Rang zu verbessern. Ein WoW Prinzip wäre nicht umsetzbar.

Das was in WoW die Items sind, sind in WAR die RvR Ränge.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> WoW basiert auf Items die endlos besser werden. Dadurch zeichnet sich ein PvE Spiel aus.
> 
> WAR basiert darauf den eigenen RvR Rang zu verbessern. Ein WoW Prinzip wäre nicht umsetzbar.
> 
> Das was in WoW die Items sind, sind in WAR die RvR Ränge.



Man müsste es halt schaffen beide Sachen irgendwie zu verbinden, naja ob es überhaupt irgendwas in diese Richtung wird, wissen wir nicht. Obwohl man eigentlich davon ausgehen kann, dass das neue Spiel auch eher PvE Orientiert sein wird, denn WoW hat mit dieser Taktik erfolg. Die Zeit wird zeigen was es ist :O


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ähhhhm, ja, damit ist gemeint, dass in WotLK noch mehr Sachen eine Leuchttextur haben, und rudimentäre Schattendarstellung eingeführt wird...Siehe Text: "Für dich nächste Erweiterung geplant"
> 
> Dylvan hat jedoch etwas von einem Grafik - Patch geschrieben...und ein solcher bedeutet umfassende Aufwertung der Gesamtgrafik, nicht das einfügen von mehr Leuchteffekten und Schatten, die in anderen Spielen seit Jahren Standart sind.



Grüsse nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wrocas hat das am 07.03.08 geschrieben. Da war die WotLK ankündigung schon lange draussen. Er spricht von der nächsten Erweiterung. Also nicht von WotLK.....


----------



## Stancer (8. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon so ne Idee klick
> 
> Naja man muss wirklich sagen das Fantasy MMOs in der letzte Zeit keine großen früchte getragen haben. Sogar ein Spiel von Richard Garriot hat keinen erfolg gebracht und mir persönlich hats auch keinen spaß gemacht.
> Ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher, dass sie ein neues Fantasy MMO machen, mit einer ganz neuen Geschichte. Hoffentlich werden sie dabei genug einfallsreichtum besitzen (da ist ja blizzard nicht so bekannt für) wenn so was gemacht wird. Vllt. wird das Spiel dann auch einen guten PvP part haben, den WoW Spieler ja immer noch vermissen, eine passende Antwort zu WAR also. Ich könnte mir das sehr gut vorstellen, zu wünschen wären da aber 3 Parteien wie bei DaoC um sich noch gleich von WAR abzuheben. Das sind jedenfalls meine vermutungen ;>



Also WoW wäre niemals so erfolgreich gewesen, wenn es vorher nicht schon Warcraft 1-3 gegeben hätte !!! Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Aber wäre interessant zu sehen was Blizzard sich denn eigenes ausdenkt. Warcraft ist ja größtenteils von Warhammer kopiert.
Mein Tip : Ein World of Diablo oder World of Starcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Video : Wie geil ist das denn ? World of World of Warcraft....haha hab glatt mein Bier vor Lachen verschüttet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

Mit "nächster Erweiterung" kann genausogut die nächste die Released wird gemeint sein.

Nirgendwo steht, dass damit nicht WotLK gemeint ist ^^


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Mit "nächster Erweiterung" kann genausogut die nächste die Released wird gemeint sein.
> 
> Nirgendwo steht, dass damit nicht WotLK gemeint ist ^^



Link 2: http://www.ingame.de/content.php?c=78745

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist mit dem übernächsten Patch ein Grafik Update geplant...

Deee


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Grafisches Update bezeichnen sie in diesem Interview auch die Änderungen bei WotLK...das bedeutet, für WorldofWorldofWarcraft (WoWoW) können wir dann schon doppelt soviele Polygone bei der Baumdarstellung, und ein drittes Bein bei Roboschreitern erwarten =)

Sorry, aber es ist nun mal so, dass man aus der WOW Engine nicht mehr viel herausholen kann. Die Grafik ist ganz nett, aber ohne dass der Client komplett neu gecodet wird, ist ein Grafikupdate einfach nicht mehr machbar. Und da Blizzard dann zwei Clientengines paralell laufen hätte (Man will sich ja niemanden verscheuchen indem man ihn zwingt seine Hardware ins Jahr 2005 zu holen) hätten sie den ganzen Ärger der sich daraus ergibt:

- Kollisionsunterschiede, der neuClientspieler kommt über den gerundeten Baumstamm, der altclientspieler bleibt an der eckigeren Hitbox hängen. (Vergiss nicht, Kollisionsabfragen erfolgen bei WoW Clientseitig)
- Der Altclientspieler sieht besser im PvP, weil sein Feuerball nicht so prächtig animiert ist
- Der neuclientspieler hat eine höhere sichtweite
und und und...

Ganz abgesehn vom Entwicklungstechnischen Mehraufwand, da du jedes Item, jeden Mob, jedes neue Gebiet, jedes Objekt im Spiel, jede Textur zweimal designen müsstest.

Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon Versuche MMOs auf neue Grafikengines umzustellen, und das ging fast nie gut. Entweder hat man sich diejenigen Kunden verscheucht, deren Rechner den neuen Anforderungen einfach nicht gewachsen waren, oder man hatte die oben genannten Probleme mit zwei Paralellaufenden Clients.


Egal was sie also auch ankündigen, etwas das man wirklich als Grafisches Update bezeichnen kann, sehen die Spieler frühestens in WoW 2.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon Versuche MMOs auf neue Grafikengines umzustellen, und das ging fast nie gut. Entweder hat man sich diejenigen Kunden verscheucht, deren Rechner den neuen Anforderungen einfach nicht gewachsen waren, oder man hatte die oben genannten Probleme mit zwei Paralellaufenden Clients.



Gab es schonmal ein MMo mit 2 Paralellaufenen Clients? Davon hör ich zum ersten mal.

BTW: Wird es für WAR eigentlich auch Buddy-Keys geben? Hab darüber noch nichts gefunden ;>


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich gebe dir mehr als nur 100% recht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu diesem Beitrag von dir kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen....

Da ich eh kein WoW mehr spiele und es auch nie wieder tun werde, werd ich die kommenden Probleme schön von der Ferne beobachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsch noch einen schönen Abend....

Deee


----------



## Draco1985 (8. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Gab es schonmal ein MMo mit 2 Paralellaufenen Clients? Davon hör ich zum ersten mal.



Mir fällt dazu nur EVE ein und AFAIK soll das da ganz gut laufen. Kann allerdings nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen, aber dass man nichts Negatives darüber hört und das bei einem MMO sagt ja wohl einiges aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Blizzard und Grafikupdate: Ein echtes Grafikupdate wird da nicht kommen. Die Minimaländerungen die mit WotLK eingeführt werden sind zwar schön und gut, realistisch gesehen aber schon seit dem Release überfällig. Dazu kommt dass die Grafikengine anscheinend sehr schlecht mit Highend-Hardware skaliert und selbst auf Systemen die Crysis packen anfällig für FPS-Abfälle zu sein scheint (ich selbst kann dazu nur beisteuern dass ich zwar in der "freien Wildbahn" bis zu 100 FPS habe, das in Städten dann aber schonmal um die Hälfte oder zwei Drittel fällt wenn grad viele Spieler präsent sind). Und AFAIK soll es auch Ecken geben wo die Framerate selbst mit Top-Hardware in unspielbare Bereiche absackt und das auch noch ohne ersichtlichen Grund (ich meine da mal was von einem Wasserfall in SSC gehört zu haben oder so).

Realistisch gesehen wird ein zweiter Client mit besserer Engine auf Blizzards Prioritätenliste irgendwo ganz unten bei "Housing" stehen - unter dem Oberbegriff "Spieler warten darauf, aber das kümmert uns nicht weiter".

WAR ist nüchtern betrachtet auch gerade mal eine halbe Grafikgeneration weiter, aber solange das der Performance dient und vor allem funktioniert kann man darüber noch gnädig hinwegsehen. Nur sollte es eben auch funktionieren. Ich bin zwar niemand der das Aufrüsten scheut, aber auch ich besitze weder einen Geldbaum noch einen Dukatenesel (im Gegenteil, bin Azubi) und meinen derzeit stehenden Aufrüstplan werd ich für WAR sicher nicht umstricken.

Dass WoW in spielerischer Hinsicht auch noch einiges von WAR lernen kann und beide insgesamt viel Raum für Verbesserungen haben sollte einem auch klar sein. Die "Ära WoW" läuft langsam aus und wird spätestens dann ein Ende haben, wenn Entwickler willens sind noch andere Dinge in ihre Spiele zu packen als Grinden (seien es jetzt Mobs im PvE oder Spieler im PvP, motivationstechnisch gibt sich das beides nichts) und Loot. Ich betreibe hier zwar etwas Kristallkugellesen (obwohl ich es als Sci-Fi-Fan eher einen Blick durch den "Guardian" nennen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber IMO stehen MMOs relativ kurz vor einer Innovationsmauer, die sie nur durchbrechen können indem sie es schaffen den Spielern neue Motivationshilfen an die Hand zu geben, die im Offline-RPG-Bereich bereits lange Standard sind, z.B. einfallsreichere Aufgaben als Killquests und sich mit anderen Spielern zu prügeln. Das Achievement-System aka "Wälzer des Wissens" ist da ein guter Anfang, aber eben auch nur ein Anfang.


----------



## Kadajj (8. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Gab es schonmal ein MMo mit 2 Paralellaufenen Clients? Davon hör ich zum ersten mal.



Bei Ultima Online gab es das glaub ich schon mal, wurde aber von den Spielern nicht angenommen.

Ob es bei EVE wie von Draco geschrieben so ist weis ich nicht, nur das da in Grafikupdate kommen sollte mir DX10.


----------



## Dylvan (9. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Quelle? Link? Bild?
> Habe nichts dergleichen gelesen, weder auf der offiziellen Seite, noch im US Forum (extra grad nachgesehn) und auch nicht auf buffed.



Meine, ich hab´ es in der Sendung "WOW!" von GIGA gesehen..


----------



## Sorzzara (9. August 2008)

1. Haben wir das Thema schon "in Abscentia" ausdiskutiert, und 2. Ist GIGA etwa so zuverlässig und Informativ wie die Bildzeitung.


----------



## Dylvan (9. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> 1. Haben wir das Thema schon "in Abscentia" ausdiskutiert, und 2. Ist GIGA etwa so zuverlässig und Informativ wie die Bildzeitung.



Das mag ja sein, nur war es ein Interview mit einem Mitarbeiter..


----------



## Tuplow5156 (9. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> zum 2: Kann ich nur zustimmen, WoW kann nicht ewig das Steckenpferd von Blizzard bleiben und ich denke, dass sie das auch selber erkannt haben, denn sonst würde das keinen sinn machen: http://news.curse.com/details/3555/ ok die News ist jetzt nicht gerade die neuste, ist auch egal. Jedenfalls arbeitet Blizzard an einem weiteren MMO und das macht nur sinn, wenn sie denken, das WoW allein bald nicht mehr reicht um die Massen bei sich zu behalten.



Ich glaub ich erinner mich mal früher an die WC3 Zeit wo in meiner Hülle noch Werbung für World of Starcraft war (oder so ähnlich). Vielleicht bringen die das wieder zum vorschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja im Endeffekt ist es mir egal, da ich Starcraft hasse, nicht nur weil ich im Spiel immer nur verliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum Topic: Es kommt immer drauf an was die Entwickler raus machen, mehr kann ich leider nicht zu sagen. Blizzard hat nun 4 Jahre gebraucht um so zu werden, War ist ja nichtmal released. Also einfach erstmal abwarten und hoffen das Mythic seinen eigenen Weg in Sachen MMO geht.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich erinner mich mal früher an die WC3 Zeit wo in meiner Hülle noch Werbung für World of Starcraft war (oder so ähnlich). Vielleicht bringen die das wieder zum vorschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ging es glaub ich um einen Shooter im Starcraft - Universum, welcher dann aber im Endeffekt glaube nur für die Playstation erschinen ist, kann das sein?


----------



## Tuplow5156 (9. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Da ging es glaub ich um einen Shooter im Starcraft - Universum, welcher dann aber im Endeffekt glaube nur für die Playstation erschinen ist, kann das sein?



Ja es gab mal Starcraft für die Nintendo 64, was es war also quasi ein solo rpg, weiß ich nicht. Aber bin mir sicher das sie ein MMO rausbringen wollten darüber. Es kursieren sogar einige Bilder im Netz darüber, welche aber nicht vielversprechend aussehen.


----------



## Kranak90 (9. August 2008)

das Starcraft Spiel hieß Starcraft Ghost und die Arbeiten an den Spiel wurden ''vorerst'' eingestellt. Ich glaube nicht das die nochmal aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (9. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> das Starcraft Spiel hieß Starcraft Ghost und die Arbeiten an den Spiel wurden ''vorerst'' eingestellt. Ich glaube nicht das die nochmal aufgenommen werden.



ja über das hab ich auch schonmal was gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ihr kennt meine Meinung über Starcraft und daher interessiert mich sowas nicht wirklich. Da ich auch nichts mehr zu sagen habe zum Topic halt ich mich auch mal geschlossen in diesem Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (9. August 2008)

Nuja, vielleicht sollten wir uns an die alten Threads von "patrick03" und "patrick02" errinern, die ebenfalls rein der Provokation dienen sollten und nicht soviel darauf eingehen.
@ irgendwo oben: Giga ist einfach nur grottig. Undzwar richtig.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. August 2008)

Ach ... ich hätte Ghost sogerne gespielt ^^

Und ich weiss nicht was ich von SC 2 halten soll... einerseits toll grafik wunderbar... aber da fehlt einfach was.....

Starcraft ist und bleibt eins der besten Strategiespiele .

Und kA warum ich das schreibe... aber iwie ist mein Fahrlehrer nicht aufgetaucht und nu muss ich was sinnvolles machen xD


----------



## Chiroc (9. August 2008)

LordAsmodan schrieb:


> Weisst überhaupt woher der Avatar ist?
> Also ruhe da...



Weiß ich nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht, aber es war eigentlich auch nur billige Provokation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. August 2008)

Allein bei der großen Fangemeinde wer ein großer Erfolg von 3-5 Millionen locker drinn denk ich. (und ja das ist sehr Erfolgreich)
Das es so Überflüssig viele werden wie bei WoW glaube ich eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (9. August 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Allein bei der großen Fangemeinde wer ein großer Erfolg von 3-5 Millionen locker drinn denk ich. (und ja das ist sehr Erfolgreich)
> Das es so Überflüssig viele werden wie bei WoW glaube ich eher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu hoch angesiedelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3-5 Mil... eher weniger. 500-750k eher realistisch. und auch das wäre ein erfolg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Zu hoch angesiedelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir wollen ja nicht gleich 3-5 Mill am Starttag haben, aber so nach 1-2 Jahren dürften die Zahlen doch realistisch sein.


----------



## Rayon (9. August 2008)

Schwierig. Kommt auf den Content an, der Nachgepatcht wird. Wäre natürlich nett, aber mal abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (9. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja nicht gleich 3-5 Mill am Starttag haben, aber so nach 1-2 Jahren dürften die Zahlen doch realistisch sein.



Und ich denke 3-5 Mio. erreicht WAr auf keinen Fall. Das sind ja mehr Spieler als WoW in den USA und Europa zusammen hat, solche Zahlen sind imho nur möglich wenn man den asiatischen Markt miteinbezieht und darüber hab ich bei WAR noch nichts gehört. Aber es braucht auch nicht solche Zahlen um erfolgreich zu sein, ab 100k bescheren die meisten MMOs ihren Betreibern schon ein kräftiges Plus.


----------



## Rayon (9. August 2008)

Lieber eine kleinere, reifere Community als so eine wie WoW hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pirillo (9. August 2008)

jop das würde ich mir auch wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich denke nicht das ich es spiele, ich glaube da ist mir einfahc zu viel PvP drinne...


viele grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (9. August 2008)

Es wäre echt mal cool wenn WAR WoW ablösen würde Wow binn ich langsam leid mit der comic grafik ich. Ich glaube nicht das WAR erfolgreicher wird als WoW,aber es würde mich freuen


----------



## sybarith (9. August 2008)

> Es wäre echt mal cool wenn WAR WoW ablösen würde Wow binn ich langsam leid mit der comic grafik ich. Ich glaube nicht das WAR erfolgreicher wird als WoW,aber es würde mich freuen



und wie soll das gehen? erklär mir mal bitte wie ein pvp basiertes ein pve spiel ablösen soll. sonst könnte man auch gleich darauf hoffen das birnen in zukunft äpfel überflüssig machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (9. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Lieber eine kleinere, reifere Community als so eine wie WoW hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, so eine HdRO Com. Das wäre genial und würde mich wohl sehr sehr lange bei WAR halten. Aber mal schauen wie es am Ende tatsächlich aussieht. Allzu große Hoffnungen habe ich aufgrund des vielen WOWlike Gespammes in diesem Forum leider nicht. Aber gut, Buffed.de ist sowieso eher ein WoW Forum und daher nicht sonderlich repräsentativ.



Pirillo schrieb:


> jop das würde ich mir auch wünschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, WAR ist nunmal ein PvP (RvR) Spiel. Daher wird auch primär solches vorhanden sein - sicher nicht jedermanns Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac (9. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Lieber eine kleinere, reifere Community als so eine wie WoW hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da WAR auch ab 12 jahren ist denke ich das die ganzen PvP orientirten schulhofganxter uns in wow in ruhe lassen und euch bald volljammern wie schlecht die ein oder andere seite ist^^ mir soll egal sein da wir nachts raiden und da die schulhoffraktion eh von ihrem tollen s2 träumt


----------



## (-Ragman-) (9. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ja, so eine HdRO Com. Das wäre genial und würde mich wohl sehr sehr lange bei WAR halten. Aber mal schauen wie es am Ende tatsächlich aussieht. Allzu große Hoffnungen habe ich aufgrund des vielen WOWlike Gespammes in diesem Forum leider nicht. Aber gut, Buffed.de ist sowieso eher ein WoW Forum und daher nicht sonderlich repräsentativ.
> 
> 
> Naja, WAR ist nunmal ein PvP (RvR) Spiel. Daher wird auch primär solches vorhanden sein - sicher nicht jedermanns Sache.
> ...




Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es darauf hinauslaufen wird. Sobald Wotlk rauskommt werden viele WoW-Spieler wieder dahin zurückkehren. Nach dem Freimonat wird sich ziemlich schnell die Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Ich freue mich auf WAR und auch auf die Community. Ich glaube nicht das man nach den ersten 2-3 Monaten noch viele WoW-Standardkids in Warhammer finden wird. Dafür ist WAR nicht simpel genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich hoffe sehr das die WAR-Community vergleichbar wird wie die von Dark age of Camelot damals. Natürlich gab es auch dort immer wieder schwarze Schafe, wie überall... allerdings war die Anzahl derer weitaus geringer als in WoW. Im Endeffekt muss man abwarten und hoffen. Ich bin guter Dinge das WAR für mich persönlich ein großer Erfolg wird. Das wird ein riesen Spaß mit einer hoffentlich feinen Fangemeinde.


----------



## Jaimewolf (9. August 2008)

Richtig, Warhammer ist nicht simpel genug für den degenerierten Geist von 90% aller WoW-Spieler. Der denk- und teamfaule Großteil der WoW-Spielerschaft soll gerne weiterhin mit ihrer Itemgeilheit und Selbstdarstellungssucht die WoW-Server bevölkern und ambitionierte PvPler, in WAR, in Ruhe lassen.

Allein an diesem Screenshot, der das tägliche Rush-PvP im AV wiederspiegelt, von wegen epische Schlachten..., sieht man die Lern- und Beratungsresistenz des Großteils der WoW-Community. Wofür die ganzen Rushgames, wenn man mit den Ehrebelohnungen nur in den Hauptstädten protzt und sie nicht für ein sinnvolles Spielziel einsetzen kann?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. August 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Richtig, Warhammer ist nicht simpel genug für den degenerierten Geist von 90% aller WoW-Spieler. Der denk- und teamfaule Großteil der WoW-Spielerschaft soll gerne weiterhin mit ihrer Itemgeilheit und Selbstdarstellungssucht die WoW-Server bevölkern und ambitionierte PvPler, in WAR, in Ruhe lassen.



Wär ja schön, aber trotzdem denke ich das WAR auch sehr einsteigerfreundlich wird.. leider.


----------



## (-Ragman-) (9. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wär ja schön, aber trotzdem denke ich das WAR auch sehr einsteigerfreundlich wird.. leider.




Das was für die einen "Einsteigerfreundlich" ist, ist für andere der Mount Everest, und damit auch unüberwindbar. Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Solbald die meißten nicht-teamfähigen Spieler merken das sie alleine nicht viel reißen werden löst sich das Problem von ganz alleine. Man muss das nur aussitzen. Ich bin überzeugt das nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten alles gut wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derseppel (9. August 2008)

Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass hier viele sehr verblendet an die sache rangehen.

EA wird ganzs icher kein Ultra kompliziertes Spiel wünschen. EA ist genau wie Blizz Leistungsorietiert. D.h. Es muss geld fliessen und das macht man nicht mit einem UO²

Ihr dürft auch nicht vergessen, dass Warhammer ein PvP spiel ist. Ihr glaubt garnicht wie oft ich schon von den allerseits verhassten "kiddiys" gehört habe, das sie gerade wegen diesem PvP schwerpunkt zu War wollen.

Und wenn EA mit Mythic einen Erfolg haben will, werden die beiden nicht drum herum kommen sich auf genau diese "nervige" Spielerschicht einzulassen

Das soll aber hier keinesfalls ein pro WoW Post sein. Ich würde mich auch auf ein War mit einer sehr guten Community freuen. Die zeichen stehen aber leider anders. Das schlimme daran ist, dass es im Hinterkopf eines jeden Users hier ist.


----------



## Stancer (9. August 2008)

derseppel schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass hier viele sehr verblendet an die sache rangehen.
> 
> EA wird ganzs icher kein Ultra kompliziertes Spiel wünschen. EA ist genau wie Blizz Leistungsorietiert. D.h. Es muss geld fliessen und das macht man nicht mit einem UO²
> 
> ...



Diese Kiddys sind aber auch vor allem fast nur Solo-Roxxor, die gerne alleine alles wegbashen um damit rumzuposen. Naja und viele von denen wissen noch nicht, dass es in WAR keine Solo-Roxxor geben wird und werden denke ich ganz schnell wieder abhauen.

Aber um auf die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit zurück zu kommen.

In WoW rennen manche Leute mit T5 rum und haben null Plan von ihrem Charakter. Die sind einfach zu doof für das Spiel und da fragt man sich, wie ist der an T5 gekommen ? Tja WoW machts möglich.
In WAR wird es sowas mit Sicherheit nicht geben, denn der größte Teil wird übers RvR verdient und wer einfach zu dumm zum spielen ist oder es nicht lernt wird deswegen niemals voran kommen !! Trotzdem wird WAR leicht zu erlernen sein, aber wer seinen Char beherrscht und wer einfach nur Knoten in den Fingern hat zeigt sich dann erst auf Stufe 40 !!!


----------



## Shintuargar (9. August 2008)

derseppel schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass hier viele sehr verblendet an die sache rangehen.
> 
> EA wird ganzs icher kein Ultra kompliziertes Spiel wünschen. EA ist genau wie Blizz Leistungsorietiert. D.h. Es muss geld fliessen und das macht man nicht mit einem UO²
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich mal meine Zustimmung. WAR ist alles andere als schwer, die Schwierigkeit ergibt sich dann in den PvP Kämpfen, was man zu tun hat. Das ist in WoW aber nicht anders, die Gruppe mit dem besseren Setup/Skill gewinnt, manchmal auch die pure Überzahl. Das es in WAR kaum Equipunterschiede gibt, ist dann ein Nachteil der kleinen Gruppe, weil die dann einfach weggeschnetzelt wird, während man bei WoW noch hoffen kann die Übermacht durch seine bessere Ausrüstung aufzuhalten.

Das einzige, was manche von WAR wieder ablassen könnte, sind die Frustmomente, wenn man einfach keine Chance hat. Es ist ein hin und her im RvR, damit könnten einige PvP-WoWler nicht mit zurechtkommen. Eben noch siegreich gegen die Gegnergruppe, und nun kommen sie mit doppelter Anzahl zurück und metzeln alles nieder. Wobei, es gibt ja noch die Szenarien, wo sich diese Frustkandidaten dann zurückziehen könnten.

Aber allein drauf zu hoffen, dass diese Solisten schnell wieder verschwinden, glaub ich nicht das das funzt. Zumindest in den Random-Szenarien habe ich null Unterschied zum Teamplay eines WoW-Random BG bemerkt.

Tante Edith meint, dass es mitnichten so ist, dass nur Solo-R0xx0r in WoW unterwegs sind. Zumindest bei der Horde gibt es öfters Randomspiele, wo man mit den Augen schleckert, wenn der Schattenpriester plötzlich anfängt zu heilen oder der Krieger von seinem Ziel ablässt um den Schurken auszuschalten, der gerade den Priester bedrängt.

Tante Edith mein weiterhin, dass auch Leute die nichts draufhaben locker hohe Ränge erreichen, wenn sie immer in einer Gruppe unterwegs sind, auch wenn es länger dauert. Das ist also auch kein Argument.


----------



## derseppel (9. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Da gebe ich mal meine Zustimmung. WAR ist alles andere als schwer, die Schwierigkeit ergibt sich dann in den PvP Kämpfen, was man zu tun hat. Das ist in WoW aber nicht anders, die Gruppe mit dem besseren Setup/Skill gewinnt, manchmal auch die pure Überzahl. Das es in WAR kaum Equipunterschiede gibt, ist dann ein Nachteil der kleinen Gruppe, weil die dann einfach weggeschnetzelt wird, während man bei WoW noch hoffen kann die Übermacht durch seine bessere Ausrüstung aufzuhalten.
> 
> Das einzige, was manche von WAR wieder ablassen könnte, sind die Frustmomente, wenn man einfach keine Chance hat. Es ist ein hin und her im RvR, damit könnten einige PvP-WoWler nicht mit zurechtkommen. Eben noch siegreich gegen die Gegnergruppe, und nun kommen sie mit doppelter Anzahl zurück und metzeln alles nieder. Wobei, es gibt ja noch die Szenarien, wo sich diese Frustkandidaten dann zurückziehen könnten.
> 
> ...



Sicher gibt es Manchmal T5ler die keine ahnung haben. Das spssiert wennd ie restlichen 24 ahnung haben und die Person mit ziehen. Ich sehe das leider viel zu oft.


WAR auf ein Hohes Podest zu stellen und zu hoffen, dass sich das Kiddy Problem von alleine löst, ist nicht die richtige lösung. Das ist eher ein wegschauen.

Ich habe mir auch die Col. Edition besorgt und hoffe das ich in WAR das super RvR finde, das ich aus DAoC kenne. Leider weiß ich aber auch, dass es in DAoC genauso Arschlöcher gibt, die sicher nichts in dem Spiel zu suchen haben und die Spielmechanic diese eigentlich vertreiben sollte. Hat es aber nicht. Sie wuseln dort immernoch durch die BGs.

Hier gilt es abzuwarten. Schlimm genug das EA der Publisher ist...


----------



## Tuplow5156 (9. August 2008)

Oh man, mich kotzt dieser Vergleich zwischen den beiden Spielen richtig an. Es sind 2 komplett andere Spielmechaniken...

Wir werden außerdem erst später sehen wie toll die Leute miteinander spielen werden, ich denke das wird auch dazu kommen das einfach jeder dann sein eigenes Ding macht außer es ist eine Gilde etc pp.

Jeder wünscht sich das, aber ist das doch so realistisch? Naja, bin halt realist...

Ich würde mich eher freuen wenn die Leute aufhören würden die neuen Spiele direkt mit WoW zu vergleichen...


----------



## Stancer (9. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Oh man, mich kotzt dieser Vergleich zwischen den beiden Spielen richtig an. Es sind 2 komplett andere Spielmechaniken...
> 
> Wir werden außerdem erst später sehen wie toll die Leute miteinander spielen werden, ich denke das wird auch dazu kommen das einfach jeder dann sein eigenes Ding macht außer es ist eine Gilde etc pp.
> 
> ...



Sag das den WoW Spielern...

Wozu vergleichen die wohl ? Ganz einfach, weil sie dann WAR schlecht reden können !! "WoW hat das und WAR hat das nicht"
Nen anderer Sinn steckt hinter diesen tausenden "WoW vs WAR"-Threads nicht.


----------



## Tic0 (9. August 2008)

Die Frage ist doch, wieso sollte man die Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen?

Ich würde sogar mal behaupten, das es keinen besseren vergleich gibt. WAR ähnelt
durchaus stark WoW und damit will ich jetzt keine "die haben von dem abgeschaut" flame
starten. 
Aber es ist nunmal so. Vorallem frage ich mich, wo die Spiele unterschiedliche Spielmechaniken haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW = PvE Spiel und WAR = PvP, das mag sein. Aber WAR hat auch PvE und WoW PvP.

Desweiteren hat WoW über 9-10m Abonnenten. Ist es nicht logisch das man WAR mit WoW vergleicht?
Womit sollte ein WoW Spieler das Spiel sonst vergleichen?
Vielleicht hat er World of Warcraft satt und möchte was anderes Spielen, da kommt er auf WAR und zieht
so logischerweiße vergleiche.

Wenn WAR Abonnenten gewinnen möchte, muss es auch einen Vergleich mit WoW standhalten. So ists nunmal.
Und kommt mir nicht mit "Man kann kein neu erschienenes MMORPG mit einem 3 Jahre alten vergleichen".
Dann frage ich mich doch, wieso soll ich WAR spielen? Aus mitleid? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist nunmal der größte Konkurrent von WAR, Fakt! Lebt damit und regt euch nicht über solche vergleiche auf...


----------



## Deathstyle (9. August 2008)

/agree Tic0

Aber..


> Desweiteren hat WoW über 9-10m Abonnenten.


Traue nie einer Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.. ich bitte euch, und alle die glauben das WoW zurzeit 9-10 Millionen Abonennten hat einmal wieder ein wenig frische Luft zu atmen oder sich in irgendeiner weise mal mit den Gegebenheiten der Weltwirtschaft auseinander zu setzen. Das ist nur eine Zahl - sie sagt garnichts, ich wette mit dieser sind die aktivierten Accounts gemeint - völlig irrelevant ob diese noch aktiv laufen, Chinafarmern gehören, gebannt sind oder tatsächlich noch aktiv spielen.. Keine Frage hat WoW die mit abstand meisten Abos Weltweit und WoW ist auch der Marktführer, aber lasst euch doch bitte nicht immer von solchen Zahlen trügen oder zieht in Erwägung solche Zahlen als Standart oder Richtlinie zu sehen. Danke.

Und nochwas.. ich glaube durchaus das, wenn WAR überzeugt, es aktiv laufen und konkurrieren kann. Schon die Lizens bringt viele Fans mit sich und genau deshalb brauch sich WAR auch keinem Vergleich scheuen. Ein MMORPG braucht reife und Zeit, wenn ein Spiel mit WoW konkurrieren muss, dann bitte mit dem tatsächlich bestehendem Content und dazu gehört kein Vanilla WoW mehr denn es gibt nurnoch Burning Crusade also muss ein Spiel auch nur mit Burning Crusade konkurrieren und das ist weit leichter als man denkt.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (9. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Aber es ist nunmal so. Vorallem frage ich mich, wo die Spiele unterschiedliche Spielmechaniken haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach das WoW ausgeprägte PvE Spielmechanik hat und War eher PvP ist natürlich irrelevant oder? Das sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe...

Und nur weil ich WoW satt habe, brauch ich kein Vergleich ziehen mit Spielen die ich mir dann anschaue.

Aber ist mir egal, zieh deine Vergleiche, vergleiche einfach das beliebteste Spiel mit etwas neuem. 

Achja und noch was, ich zieh erst ein Vergleich in betracht wenn ich mal zwischen 2 Spielen entscheiden muss, meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema Vergleichen von Spielen. Bei mir kommt es halt auch etwas auf das Spiel an und ob es mir gefällt, nicht was es eventuell nicht hat was das andere beliebtere hat (wie zB mal Arena mit WoW). Aber scheinbar ist das Vergleichen beim Menschen einfach üblich, genauso wie beim Essen, wer vergleich das essen denn nicht mal gerne mit dem Essen von der Mutter.


----------



## Tic0 (10. August 2008)

@Deathstyle

Die Zahl habe ich eben genommen, da sie ja von Blizzard bekannt gegeben wurde. Ob wahr oder nicht, es wird
eben eine grobe Angabe sein. Obs dann vielleicht sogar 1-2m weniger sind, spielt in dem Fall dann auch kaum eine 
Rolle.

@Tuplow5156

Du sagst es doch selbst, du vergleichst erst wenn du dich zwischen 2 Spielen entscheiden musst. Na also.
Es gibt nunmal viele WoW Spieler, die sich jetzt gerne WAR anschauen möchten, aus welchem Grund auch immer.
Wenn sie nun feststellen das WAR einfach nicht genug bietet, bzw nicht mehr als WoW, wieso sollen sie dann wechseln?

Ich sage ja noch nicht einmal das WAR den vergleich nicht bestehen könnte, oder das eines der beiden genannten Spiele
schlecht ist, oder was auch immer. Es geht nur darum, das die Leute akzeptieren müssen, das die beiden Spiele einfach
als vergleich gelten. 

Vorallem darfst du nicht vergessen, das wirklich fast jeder 2te der hier unterwegs ist, schon WoW gespielt hat.
Bekanntlich & logischerweiße vergleicht man auch erlebtes (indem fall die gesammelte Erfahrung in WoW) mit neuem.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> @Deathstyle
> 
> Die Zahl habe ich eben genommen, da sie ja von Blizzard bekannt gegeben wurde. Ob wahr oder nicht, es wird
> eben eine grobe Angabe sein. Obs dann vielleicht sogar 1-2m weniger sind, spielt in dem Fall dann auch kaum eine
> Rolle.



9 Millionen kommt locker hin, das wird schon mit Wolkt mehr werden, ihr vergesst alle China, da sind es bald 50% aller Wowspieler, das kann man mit dem Besuch von Gottschalk in China vor ein paar Jahren vergleichen, 

Er groß rumgeprotz das Wetten das...? 5 Millionen Zuschauer hat bei jeder Sendung hat, 
Antwort des Chinesischen Senderchefs: Bei den Zuschauerzahlen wird bei uns die Sendung abgesetzt wegen viel zu niedrigen Quoten.

China hat 1,2 Mrd Menschen und im moment spielen 4 Millionen WoW da ist noch sehr viel luft nach oben.

aber ich bin schon wieder viel zu viel offtopic,

Mit den WoW Spielern die zu WAR kommen um es sich anzusehen müssen wir halt fertig werden, entweder wir flamen sie zu wenn sie an irgendwass rumjammern und vergiften somit gleich die ganze Atmosphäre auf dem Server, oder wir hören uns ihre Themen an und nehemen sie stück für stück auseinander, um ihnen die Argumente zu entziehen. Ja ich weiß ich bin Idealist, und ja es gibts auch sicher die Flamer die einfach schreien weil sie WAR scheiße finden aber dazu fällt uns sicher auch was ein ^^


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

Musst auch bedenken das die in China nicht soviel Konsumieren dürfen wie wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Musst auch bedenken das die in China nicht soviel Konsumieren dürfen wie wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie sagte mein ehemaliger Sportlehrer: Wer spielt der hat keine Zeit zum rebellieren.


----------



## Syrics (10. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht erfolgreich, sondern macht Menschen süchtig..insofern könntest du genausogut fragen: Was denkt ihr? Wird die Kräuterzigarette ohne Nikotin genauso erfolgreich wie Marlboro?
> 
> Btw ist jedes MMO was 100k und mehr Subscriber hat ein absoluter Erfolg und dürfte auf Jahre hinaus gesichert sein. WAR wird trotzdem mehr bekommen denke ich - und WoW wird irgednwann auch sein dasein beenden, wann das ist steht in den Sternen, bisher weiß man nur dass der Hype in EU und US vorüber ist und nach Asien weitergezogen ist.




alles hat ein ende nur die wurst hat zwei,und bis ein game kommt das wurst heißt..hmm ich weiß ja nicht^^

auserdem macht wow nur die menschen süchtig die sich süchtig machen lassen^^
und das weißte bestimmt auch selber...

WAR wird...hmm...wer kanns schon so genau sagen?also wenn ich mir das trailer video bei amazon angucke ist mein erster eindruck...meine ich jezz ernst...absolute scheiße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nennt mich wie ihr wollt aber ich sehs so...NACH DEM TRAILER ich will mich etwas anderem belehren..ich werd auf jeen fall irgentwann ma nen testaccount anlegen.


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> WAR wird...hmm...wer kanns schon so genau sagen?also wenn ich mir das trailer video bei amazon angucke ist mein erster eindruck...meine ich jezz ernst...absolute scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie gut, das du das an einem Trailer festmachst, der recht alt ist. Aber gut, lass dich nicht beeinflussen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (10. August 2008)

Wolfenstein schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird nen eher durchschnittliches Spiel.
> 
> Viele anhänger gut und schön... bloss muss War erstmal zeigen obs auch den Spaß wie WoW macht und die Leute fesseln kann.
> 
> ...



Das denke ich nicht!
Wer sich mit W.A.R befasst hat, merkt schon in der Theorie, dass es WoW ****** wird


----------



## Hocke (10. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird so 3-5 Millionen Spieler nach 1-2 Jahren haben. Archlord hat 500.000 Spieler und ist 2006 erschienen. Da sollte WAR ja locker mehr schaffen, aber so viel wie WoW wird es wohl nicht bekommen und das ist auch gut so. Wobei ich sagen muss das Archlord eigentlich kostenlos ist aber man kann dort Items für echtes geld kaufen. Naja  man MUSS die Items kaufen um im PvP nicht unterlegen zu sein. Ich finde solche Ingame shops einfach nur Kacke und Spiele lieber ein Spiel mit Monatsgebühren als ein Spiel in dem ich Items kaufen muss. Archlord ist auch ziemlich verbugt. meine Gilde wurde durch einen Bug gelöscht und seitem hab ich das Spiel nicht mehr angerührt.
> wo das Geld für die Items hinfließt weiß ich nicht aber auf jedenfall nicht zum verbessern des Spiels. Bei WAR wird das Geld ja zum Verbessern genommen. So mehr fällt mir grad nicht dazu ein^^


Ja danke, war auch überflüssiges Geschwaffel...


----------



## Hocke (10. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird so 3-5 Millionen Spieler nach 1-2 Jahren haben. Archlord hat 500.000 Spieler und ist 2006 erschienen. Da sollte WAR ja locker mehr schaffen, aber so viel wie WoW wird es wohl nicht bekommen und das ist auch gut so. Wobei ich sagen muss das Archlord eigentlich kostenlos ist aber man kann dort Items für echtes geld kaufen. Naja  man MUSS die Items kaufen um im PvP nicht unterlegen zu sein. Ich finde solche Ingame shops einfach nur Kacke und Spiele lieber ein Spiel mit Monatsgebühren als ein Spiel in dem ich Items kaufen muss. Archlord ist auch ziemlich verbugt. meine Gilde wurde durch einen Bug gelöscht und seitem hab ich das Spiel nicht mehr angerührt.
> wo das Geld für die Items hinfließt weiß ich nicht aber auf jedenfall nicht zum verbessern des Spiels. Bei WAR wird das Geld ja zum Verbessern genommen. So mehr fällt mir grad nicht dazu ein^^



Toller Beitrag, vielen Dank.

Aber nun was zur Frage:

Also meiner Meinung nach wird WAR ein unangenehmer Gegner für WoW.
Wer sich mit WAR auseinander gesetzt hat, wird mir Recht geben, dass es in der Theorie ein Kracher ist und mehr zu bieten hat als WoW. Nach so langer Zeit wird auch WotLK nur ein kleines aufflammen verursachen um anschliessend zur altbekannten Tristess zurück zu kehren...


----------



## Hocke (10. August 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach wird WAR ein unangenehmer Gegner für WoW.
Wer sich mit WAR auseinander gesetzt hat, wird mir Recht geben, dass es in der Theorie ein Kracher ist und mehr zu bieten hat als WoW. Nach so langer Zeit wird auch WotLK nur ein kleines aufflammen verursachen um anschliessend zur altbekannten Tristess zurück zu kehren...


----------



## Xethrion (10. August 2008)

Ach Leute ^^

Warum muss es immer mmo a vs. mmo b sein?

Was bewegt euch zu solchen diskussionen?

Wenn ein neues Spiel kommt, testet man es halt aus wenn es einen interessiert und bleibt dann entweder beim altbewährten oder wandert einfach zum neuen Spiel. 

Oder man hat einfach an beidem spass und zockt beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Säuft man halt mal 2 Drinks weniger im Monat oder lässt im Kino mal das Bier und Popcorn weg. 

Das ständige  x > y und schlechtreden bestimmter Spiele, die man nicht mag nimmt einem doch nur den Spass am Forum.


----------



## mrjohnson (10. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen wird es erfolgreich...weil es ein vollkommen anderes Spielkonzept bietet. In Punkto Asia Style MMOs....also starke Itemisierung, Fokus auf PvE & Farming ist WoW nach wie vor Klassenerster.
> 
> Aber wer sich für PvP in einer diesbezüglich ausgewogenen Umgebung interessiert wird wohl innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate seinen weg zu W.A.R finden.
> 
> ...



Blizzard ist in der tat dabei ein weiteres MMORPG zu machen, leut präsident von blizzard ist ein viertes entwicklerteam grad dabei neben, wotlk, diablo 3 und starcraft 2 ein weiteres mmorpg zu entwickeln welches aber frühestens 2011 rauskommen wird denke ich mal, bei den ganzen spielen die sie grad in der mache haben


----------



## Dr.ToHuWaBoHu (10. August 2008)

Ich glaube zwar,dass WoW noch an der Spitze bleibt (zumindest eine Zeit lang), aber vielleicht setzen sich die Konzepte anderer MMORPGs besser durch.
Als langjähriger WoW-zocker freu ich mich zwar auf WOTLK aber ich hoffe, dass dieses Addon ein bischen  mehr bringt als BC. es wird bestimmt wieder viele Fans holen, aber ob das von dauer ist, keine Ahnung. Persönlich werde ich Warhammer online testen, da die Idee mit RvR sich sehr lustig anhört.

und noch was zu "lohnen im Wirschaftlichen Sinn",dass ich ein paar Seiten zuvor laß.
Blizzard hat beim Start von WoW als Erfolg angeschaut, wenn sie 500 000 Spieler für das Spiel begeistern können, letzte Woche waren es weltweit insgesamt ca. 11 Mio. In diesem Sinne würde ich jetz mal behaupten, dass es sich gelohnt hat^^


----------



## Damithras (10. August 2008)

Ich finde allgemein das man WoW und WAR nicht vergleichen sollte. Ob WOTLK jetzt ein Erfolg sein wird oder auch nicht, kann uns gleich sein. Hauptsache wir, die Warhammer Online Spieler, haben Spaß am zocken.

Ich möchte hiermit nicht WoW verteidigen. Auch ich habe mit WoW aufgehört weil mich die Community ehm... ihr wisst schon. Auch will ich WoW hiermit nicht befürworten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Sinne: Fröhliches RvR euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach wird WAR ein unangenehmer Gegner für WoW.
> Wer sich mit WAR auseinander gesetzt hat, wird mir Recht geben, dass es in der Theorie ein Kracher ist und mehr zu bieten hat als WoW. Nach so langer Zeit wird auch WotLK nur ein kleines aufflammen verursachen um anschliessend zur altbekannten Tristess zurück zu kehren...


Und wie willst du ein pve-mmo mit einem pvp-mmo vergleichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Übriges, statt 7fach Posting ... es gibt auch einen Edit-Button. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (10. August 2008)

18.09.2008 WAR erscheint.

19.10.2008 Wow Server werden vom Netz genommen da keine Spieler mehr da sind.

21.11.2008 Die Welt geht unter

24.12.2008 Patrick02 wird als Patrick 04 wiedergeboren


Mehr fällt mir zu solchen nutzlosen Treads nicht wirklich ein.


----------



## hugly (10. August 2008)

WoW entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Asia Grinder, einfach weil jetz schon 50% Asiaten sind und es werden immer mehr. Das die Hardware Anforderungen so gering sind ist für die Chinesen doch umso Interessanter. Viele alte Hardware wird da hingeschickt - da können sich das auch "ärmere" leisten. Nur muss man sich im klaren sein das die Entwicklung für die Asiaten von den Europäern und Amis bezahlt worden sind, aber die werden "getreten" weil eh klar ist das man nach 1-3 Jahren nicht weiterspielt. Aber die Kunden hier sind Blizzard doch völlig egal.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> 9 Millionen kommt locker hin, das wird schon mit Wolkt mehr werden, ihr vergesst alle China, da sind es bald 50% aller Wowspieler, das kann man mit dem Besuch von Gottschalk in China vor ein paar Jahren vergleichen,



Es sind jetzt schon mehr als die Hälfte...fast 5einhalb Millionen Accounts in den asiatischen Ländern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dirt ist Blizzard seit Starcraft sowas wie der einsame Weise auf dem berg der Spieleentwickler.


----------



## orion877 (10. August 2008)

@ Topic
Ich denke, War wird Wow allein von den Verkaufszahlen nie schlagen können, auch wenn es es meiner Meinung nach verdient hätte.
Die Gründe:
- Wow gibts im Spielladen um 15 € und Warhammer um 50€. 3-mal könnt ihr raten, welches Spiel sich Teenies kaufen, die knapp bei Kasse sind. (Auch wenn Wow mit allen Addons viel teurer ist)
- War ist auf Teamwork und Pvp ausgerichtet, und dort werden Casuals oder einfach Noobs in Szenarien niedergebasht, das    ist für diese nicht gerade motivierend.
 Bei Wow rusht du doch schnell mal durch die Low-Level Inis.
- Der Bekanntheitsgrad von Wow ist viel höher.( Allein schon die Werbung mit Mr. T)
- Blizzard versucht Wow immer einsteigerfreundlicher zu machen.(Muss ich hier Beispiele aufzählen??)

Kurz gesagt:
Wow ist viel stärker auf Casuals ausgelegt, während War diese Zielgruppe eher schwer erreicht.

Ich denke War könnte die 1-Million-Marke knacken, aber Wow schlagen, das liegt sicher noch in weit entfernter Zukunft.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2008)

Naja, wie Casualfreundlich WAR letztendlich wird steht ja auch noch nicht fest - ich glaube kaum das sie das Spiel Einsteigerunfreundlich gestalten werden sondern das sie eher die selbe Richtung einschlagen.


----------



## Hocke (10. August 2008)

Xethrion schrieb:


> Ach Leute ^^
> 
> Warum muss es immer mmo a vs. mmo b sein?
> 
> ...



Hast Recht!


----------



## Hocke (10. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Und wie willst du ein pve-mmo mit einem pvp-mmo vergleichen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, da gab es gestern Nacht wohl Probleme auf der Seite beim Erstellen von Antworten. Da meine Antwort dann beim 3. Versuceh immer noch nicht angenommen wurde, ahbe ich den Text dann vorsichtshalber kopiert und als er immer noch nicht erschien normal geantwortet anstatt direkt zu antworten.

Tut mir leid, war keine Absicht!


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

Geduld musst du haben. ^^


----------



## Tic0 (10. August 2008)

orion877 schrieb:


> - War ist auf Teamwork und Pvp ausgerichtet, und dort werden Casuals oder einfach Noobs in Szenarien niedergebasht, das    ist für diese nicht gerade motivierend.
> 
> Kurz gesagt:
> Wow ist viel stärker auf Casuals ausgelegt, während War diese Zielgruppe eher schwer erreicht.



Wenn du dich da mal nicht *gewaltig* täuscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WAR ist kein stück weniger für Casuals geeignet als WoW.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Stimme vollkommen mit Tic0 überein. Soweit ich bis jetzt sehen kann, ist W.A.R genauso einfach zu begreifen wie WoW. 

Ausserdem besteht ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen einem Spiel begreifen, und es wirklich zu beherrschen.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2008)

Bei WoW gabs auch unterschiede zwischen Spielern dies konntenund denen die es nicht konnten; aber sonst bleib ich wie gesagt dabei - Teamplay hin oder her es wird lang nicht so komplex wie in vergangenen Tagen.. die Spiele werden wie schon öfter gesagt für die Masse produziert.

Ich hoff das trotzdem genug Tiefgang bleibt =)


----------



## Entenza (10. August 2008)

also wenn man bedenkt wie lange es wow schon gibt und wie wow angefangen hat... bugs hier bugs da wenn jetzt nen neues games rauskommt wird es gleich zunichte gemacht wow hat einfach den vorteil schon ewig drausen zu sein und es kam nich wirklich was neues daoc hatte auh viele member wobei die sich selber kaputt gemacht haben das gleiche wird wow auch passieren denke ich. ein spiel kann nicht auf ewig den maßstab für andere angeben


----------



## Evereve (10. August 2008)

Bei den Spielen ist es genauso wie mit Bands und Schauspielern. Ne Zeit lang sind sie ganz oben auf und setzen für ihr Genre den Maßstab, aber früher oder später werden sie verdrängt. 

Ein Spiel wie wow hats bisher in der Größe und Vielfalt noch nicht gegeben und diesen Status wird es auch noch eine Zeit lang haben. Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass War mit der Zeit eine Position knapp unter oder neben wow einnehmen könnte. Es ist Wahnsinn, wie viele Leute aus meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis sowie Gildenkollegen zu Warhammer wechseln werden wenn es ihnen gefällt und wow entweder jetzt schon oder in Kürze zum Teufel hauen. Bin gespannt ob sich das allg. so verhalten wird.
Ich bin selber keine Wow Gegnerin, habs selber seit Release bis vor zwei Monaten gespielt, aber irgendwann braucht man einfach was Neues und außerdem gefällt mir die Richtung nicht, in die sich das game entwickelt hat.


----------



## Tic0 (10. August 2008)

Was ich da auch ganz lustig finde ist, das zumindest hier im Buffed Forum, deutlich mehr im WAR Forum
diskutiert wird, als wie z.b im AoC o. HDRO. Wohlgemerkt das die beiden Spiele schon released sind und
bei Warhammer sogar die NDA steht.

Das Interesse ist ja schon wirklich sehr groß. Finds auch normal das die Leute momentan noch am meckern sind,
vorallem die Beta Spieler. Gibt ja auch anlass dazu, *aber* dennoch glaube ich das den meisten das Spiel
trotzdem gut gefällt, bzw sie dran glauben das Mythic was aus dem Spiel macht.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Was ich da auch ganz lustig finde ist, das zumindest hier im Buffed Forum, deutlich mehr im WAR Forum
> diskutiert wird, als wie z.b im AoC o. HDRO. Wohlgemerkt das die beiden Spiele schon released sind und
> bei Warhammer sogar die NDA steht.
> 
> ...



Wir sind halt einfach überzeugt von unserem Spiel, und es wird in den anderen Foren auch nicht weniger diskutiert ^^, HDRO gabs eigentlich kaum Diskussionen, entweder man mag das Spiel, oder man mag es nicht und ist ruhig. 
Und bei AoC ist der Tread "Einfach Schlecht" inzwischen 56 Seiten lang ^^.

Die beiden Spiel sind halt draußen und jeder könnte sehen was ihm gefällt und was nicht, und dazu sind die flamer weitergezogen von AoC zu Warhammer, bei vielen die bei uns Flamen kann man mal in der History nachsehen, vor ein paar Monaten haben die noch Threads ala "AoC ist scheiße" eröffnet, die Heuschrecken sind halt weitergezogen.


----------



## Gocu (10. August 2008)

ich denke nicht das WAR so erfolgreich wird wie WoW, WoW war einfach (fast) das 1. MMO das nach diesem gameplay aufgebaut wa. Zwar war vorher noch EQ2 da, aber es war einfach nicht so bekannt wie WoW, da es ja schond ie große Warcraft Geschichte gab


----------



## crazypeter (10. August 2008)

Naja ich würde Warhammer nich so groß reden, das haben, kurz bevor aoc rauskam, auch viele gemacht! einige haben sogar gesagt aoc wird wow komplett ablösen, naja das sind dann die die jetzt rumm flamen wie schlecht aoc doch ist und wieder wow spielem! warhammer wird in etwa den selben stand haben wie aoc nach ein paar monaten nach release, wobei ich nich denke das aoc ein schlechtes spiel ist.Es fehlt halt noch dei feinschliff d.h pvp content weniger bugs mehr q dann kommen die spieler wieder.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das WAR so erfolgreich wird wie WoW, WoW war einfach (fast) das 1. MMO das nach diesem gameplay aufgebaut wa. Zwar war vorher noch EQ2 da, aber es war einfach nicht so bekannt wie WoW, da es ja schond ie große Warcraft Geschichte gab


EQ hatte halt das Problem das es genau mit WoW erschienen ist, im selben Monat und beim Vergleich hat es nur in der Grafik überzeugen können, ansonsten war es noch ein MMORPG vom alten Schlage, und somit eigentlich keine Konkurenz für "guckt mich an ich bin verdammt Einsteigerfreundlich und gut WoW"


----------



## Evereve (10. August 2008)

crazypeter schrieb:


> Naja ich würde Warhammer nich so groß reden, das haben, kurz bevor aoc rauskam, auch viele gemacht! einige haben sogar gesagt aoc wird wow komplett ablösen,



Ok, keiner weiß wie groß WAR wird. Aber dass AOC wow niemals ablösen wird, war eigentlich jedem klar, der sich etwas auskannte. Es war bekannt, dass das game hohe Hardwareanforderungen stellt, wodurch schon mal ein guter Teil der Spielerschaft ausscheidet, weil man entweder keine Lust oder kein Geld hat aufzurüsten. Hätte mein Rechner es nicht gepackt, hätte ich mir sicher wegen einem game keinen neuen geholt. 
Dann spricht eine real Grafik auch nicht jeden an, viele Spieler wollen eine Phantasiewelt und mögen eben das bunte kitsche an Wow. 
Und dann gibts auch immer noch Leute, denen es einfach zu brutal ist. Wenn ich an meine sister denke, die ist ist zwar schon 18, würde sich aber nie ein game wie AOC zulegen sondern ist glücklich bei AOC geblieben. Ja und dann kommen noch alle 12-17 jährigen, die in AOC nichts verloren haben, aber WOW von der Freigabe her spielen dürfen. 
Klar gibts vereinzelte Eltern, die ihren Kleinen das game trotzdem kaufen, aber dem Großteil wirds verboten. 
Allein diese Bereiche haben schon dafür gesorgt, dass AOC wow nicht annähernd geknackt hat.


----------



## Spectrales (10. August 2008)

Nein.

Kkthxbye


----------



## (-Ragman-) (10. August 2008)

Ich hoffe nicht das Warhammer so eine gigantische Masse an (größtenteils leider nutzlosen) Spielern erreicht wie WoW. Ich gehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht davon aus, denn Warhammer ist nicht unbedingt so Massentauglich. Ich denke Warhammer ist schon ein wenig spezieller. Vielleicht ähnlich speziell wie AoC oder HdRO. WoW ist für den Mainstream kreiert,übersichtlich und einfach strukturiert und für "Jäger und Sammler" ausgelegt. Es läuft auf jeder Klapperkiste und ist größtenteils politisch korrekt. Insofern man das von einem Produkt aus Amerika behaupten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. WoW hat mir immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht, aber die Luft ist raus. Ich habe mich früher sehr für Warhammer interessiert und auch viele der Figuren gesammelt. Leider ein elend teures Hobby, daher habe ich es irgendwann eingemottet. Ich freue mich tierisch auf Warhammer und hoffe es wird mir den gleich Spielspaß bringen wie DaoC seiner Zeit. Die gute, alte Zeit kommt nochmal zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wird WAR wie WOW? -> Nö, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Wird War 'ne menge Spaß machen? -> Yes,Sir. Davon bin ich überzeugt.

Warhammer wird überschaubarer von der Anhängerschaft, was nichts schlechtes ist. Wieviele da im Endeffekt als fester Bestandteil rumdümpeln ist mir vollkommen egal denn das Spielniveau wird, und da bin ich mir ganz sicher, um einiges besser sein als in WoW. Qualität statt Quantität. Ok, von den ersten Wochen mal abgesehen =) aber wenn sich die Neugierigen dann nach dem Freimonat wieder WoW zuwenden wird es sicher ganz entspannt.

Ich glaube auch nicht das die Entwickler vorhatten WoW vom Thron zu stossen. Die kochen ihr eigenes Süppchen. Natürlich wünschen sie sich Erfolg, sie wären schlechte Geschäftsleute wenn dem nicht so wäre, aber niemand denkt daran einen WoW-Killer zu entwickeln. Wenn man sich die Statements der Entwickler auf der Warhammer-HP durchliest bekommt man einen guten Eindruck wie die Jungs und Mädels dort darüber denken.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Ragman du hättest mich beinahe zu einem Fullqoute gezwungen ^^

Aber Sorzzaras aussage sagt eigentlich alles.


----------



## Credo (10. August 2008)

> Ich glaube auch nicht das die Entwickler vorhatten WoW vom Thron zu stossen


Ja, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Sie haben von Anfang an gesagt, dass sie WoW nicht übertrumpfen wollen. Sie sind schlau genug um zu wissen, dass sie keine so hohe Spieleranzahl wie WoW haben werden.


----------



## Pymonte (10. August 2008)

das lustige ist ja an WoW: es wird immer mehr für den Spieler ausgerichtet, der nichts oder nicht viel leisten will, aber dennoch alles erreichen möchte. Derzeit erreichen ja im Endeffekt doch nru die MMOler 'alles', welche sich auch etwas reinhängen (und das heißt nicht 24/7 zu spielen). Daher denke ich, dass wenn WAR nicht den gleichen Kuschelkurs fährt, es viel weniger Nappel aber somit auch viel weniger Spieler geben wird. Was ich persönlich gut finde, denn somit muss man keine Zeit und Nerven an diese Menschen verschwenden...


----------



## Patso (10. August 2008)

ich denk WAR wird mir n batzen spaß machen und damit hatt sich die sache für mich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Auch dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen =)

Btw. Im Hintergrund läuft bei mir grad die Ingame Musik des Chaos =) Schön düster und verstörend, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen...aber ich verrat schonmal so viel...sie ist wirklich Psycho, und meiner Meinung nach absolut passend!


----------



## Varek Varsson (10. August 2008)

WAR wird erfolgreich werden.Wenn du Beta Spieler wärst wüsstest du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem wird es gerade Weltweit mehr als 100k Spieler haben. Guck dir mal die GW Gemeinschaft an!

Und NEIN GW steht für "Games Workshop" und nicht ein anderes billiges Game. Denn den GW gibt es schon länger als es die meisten User dieses Forums gibt!


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Auf welchen Post beziehst du dich gerade?

Juhu, 700  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Sorry, das musste sein ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

herzlichen Glückwunsch sorzzara  .... mögest du uns auch in Zukunft mir sinnvollen und Spamfreien posts beglücken xD

btw: wann krieg ich eigentlich meinen 4ten blob? mit 500?


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> herzlichen Glückwunsch sorzzara  .... mögest du uns auch in Zukunft mir sinnvollen und Spamfreien posts beglücken xD
> 
> btw: wann krieg ich eigentlich meinen 4ten blob? mit 500?



500 =) Wie kann man nur so geil auf kleine Dunkelgraue Kästchen sein Terror? ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Es sieht einfach toll aus  und es macht sich gut xD

naja die hälfte hab ich ja jetzt ^^

und bis zum Release wirds schon klappen ^^


----------



## Chillers (11. August 2008)

blackfanic schrieb:


> @ telkano
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das wow spieler verlieren wird weil blizz eben wotlk fast zeitgleich rausbringt und dann werden sehr viele zurück kommen oder mit wow anfangen deshalb wird wow auch immer der marktführer sein



Fakt ist einfach, dass Blizzard  zwar keine Zeit verliert, aber Augenmaß behält bei seiner Erweiterung.
AoC z.B. wurde zu früh auf den Markt geworfen und was man von WotLK sieht, ist sehr ausgereift schon in der Beta.

Die haben sich schon die besten Leute im Mom an Land gezogen und was ein büschen fehlt, ist der geniale Storyentwickler,
der die Fäden zusammenhält. Die Umsetzer haben sie.
WoWpreBC war einfach eine Klasse für sich, BC leider nicht. Da interessiert es mich zu wissen, wer gewechselt hat in den Bereichen storyboard/game-/questdevelopment.
Die Leute bei Blizz haben sich aber garantiert aus anderen Spielen Leute herangeschafft für PvP/Arena-Entwicklung.

Es wird spannend, ich werde auch bei WAR schnuppern gehen und schätze aber, dass ich bei WoW hängenbleibe.

Ich denke, die schicken schon headhunter los und werben die besten Leuts bei AoC und Warhammer ab.
Haben sie auch bei GuildWars getan; ist so wie bei FC Bayern gegen den Rest der Liga.

Oder?


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Fakt ist einfach, dass Blizzard  zwar keine Zeit verliert, aber Augenmaß behält bei seiner Erweiterung.
> AoC z.B. wurde zu früh auf den Markt geworfen und was man von WotLK sieht, ist sehr ausgereift schon in der Beta.
> 
> Die haben sich schon die besten Leute im Mom an Land gezogen und was ein büschen fehlt, ist der geniale Storyentwickler,
> ...



Sorry, aber der Post ist leider von A bis Z kompletter Blödsinn.
Solche Spiele werden von Jahrelang bestehenden Entwicklerteams geschaffen, welche teilweise schon zusammengearbeitet haben, als Steine das Rollen lernten. Die selben Leute, die die Warcraft Reihe entwickelten waren für WoW verantwortlich, und das Mythic Team besteht zum Grossteil aus denselben Leuten die damals DAoC auf die Beine gestellt haben.

Solche Entwickler GLAUBEN an ihr Spiel...tust du das nichtm hältst dus niemals durch, gegen alle Kritik und Flames hindurch Jahrelang so ein Spiel zu entwickeln. Glaubst du, wenn zu Marc Jacobs, oder Josh Dresher jemand von Vivendi kommt "Hey, wir wollen sie Abwerben, damit sie nicht mehr dieses blöde Konkurrenzspiel entwickeln" dass der dann was anderes als nen Schuh zwischen die Zähne bekommt? ^^

Arena und Konsorten wurden vom selben Entwicklungs und Designteam verantwortet...sie wollten Krampfhaft ein Spiel dass auf PvE ausgelegt war, in den ESportbereich hineinquetschen...mehr steckt da nicht dahinter. Dass das ganze gravierende Auswirkungen auf das Basisspiel hat (zb. wer geht schon 70er NonHeroinis, wenn man im BG besseres Equip abgreifen kann, ohne sich eine Grp. suchen zu müssen) ist ihnen erst eingefallen, als der Schmafu schon integriert war.

Und zum Thema ausgereiftes WotLK....grosses Kunststück wenn doe Engine steht, die Servertechnik seit drei Jahren läuft, der kundenstock vorhanden ist...ausser ein wenig mit den Modelleditoren spielen, Soundfiles und ein neues Introvideo dranpappen steckt nicht mehr Aufwand in WotLK....ok, die 400 Zeilen Code für das Achievment System und den neuen Tradeskill vielleicht ^^


----------



## Rayon (11. August 2008)

7 Seiten in einem Thread, der ansich absolut sinnfrei ist. jaja.. sachen gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und tante Edith meint, erst 3 graue Balken :x


----------



## Chillers (11. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Post ist leider von A bis Z kompletter Blödsinn.



Meine Meinung/Deine Meinung, abwarten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Dann schreib nicht Fakt davor wenn du blosse Behauptungen aufstellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, ist dieser Thread inzwischen wirklich komplett Sinnfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElWimmero (11. August 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> ...und was man von WotLK sieht, ist sehr ausgereift schon in der Beta...
> 
> Oder?




Naja anscheinend ist auch die wotlk Beta nicht so das non plus ultra auch dort wird diskutiert über billig umgesetzte Neuerungen und andere nicht so dolle Sachen.

zb. "...aber der Patch hat eher mehr kaput gemacht als gefixt. Bei Tauren und manchen Drachen fehlen jetzt Texturen. In manchen Gegenden stehen jetzt Säulen aus Wasser in denen man reinlaufen kann und rumtauchen. Der Todesritter scheint auch buggy u sein, denn er kann mit dem Zauber "Totenerweckung" bis zu mehreren hundert Ghoule auf einmal beschwören, was natürlich die Server alle halbe Stunde crashen lässt."

Will jetz nicht unbedingt wow auch so abwerten wie es mancher vl bei WAR versucht (spiel selbst noch ab und an mal wow)... ich will viel mehr zeigen das wenn man drauf aus sein will, braucht man keine 5 minuten um genügend flamestoff über das sagenumwobene königs mmo( r )pg zu finden.

Blizzard mag seine Stärken haben jedoch sollte man die Schwächen auch nicht mit zugepressten Augen vorbeiziehn lassn...

Ich denk mal jede Firma hat so ihre Stärken... und jedem kann mans sowieso nicht recht machen.


----------



## Rayon (11. August 2008)

Blizzard ist nur so erfolgreich, weil sie das einzigste Licht am MMO-Himmel sind unten in China. Natürlich heißt das nicht, das sie nur Müll produzieren, aber 5 Millionen Accounts mehr oder weniger macht schon was aus. ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

*Hust* Achievementsystem *Hust*  woher hat blizzard das nur?  

Blizzard war mal toll und hatte saugeile ideen , z.B. Battlenet ( was immer noch ungeschlagen ist ) und saugeile Spiele

Aber ich finde sie entwickeln in die falsche Richtung.

WOW kann ich eh nicht mehr ab, Starcraft 2 is auch nicht so wirklich das gelbe vom ei, Diablo 3 wird hoffentlich perfekt ^^

jaa und nu is meine pizze fertig


----------



## Shintuargar (11. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> *Hust* Achievementsystem *Hust*  woher hat blizzard das nur?



Aha, und woher hat Mythic das Achievementsystem? Frag mal bei den Schweizern, wer's erfunden hat... Vielleicht hat Blizzard es ja beim "Urerfinder" geklaut und nicht bei Mythic.


----------



## Ascían (11. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Aha, und woher hat Mythic das Achievementsystem? Frag mal bei den Schweizern, wer's erfunden hat... Vielleicht hat Blizzard es ja beim "Urerfinder" geklaut und nicht bei Mythic.



Also bei HdRO? Buch der Taten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile ist dieser Thread wirklich ein Phänomen, gestartet mit einer unmöglich zu beantwortenden Frage wird hier alles und nichts diskutuiert - ich glaube er würde mir fehlen wenn er closed wäre, hehe.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Jetzt kann man sich streiten wers zuerst hatte xD

Ich hab keine ahnung, aber dass Mythic es vor Blizz hatte is ja wohl klar ^^


----------



## Sanitäter (11. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab keine ahnung, aber dass Mythic es vor Blizz hatte is ja wohl klar ^^



Hihi selten so früh am morgen Gelacht *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (11. August 2008)

Mythic hats wohl bei HdRO abgeschaut und Blizzard bei Mythic.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Des nennt man zu seinem Spiel stehen  ^^

und wenn du schon lachen musst kläre mich wenigstens auf

danke


----------



## Shintuargar (11. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man sich streiten wers zuerst hatte xD
> 
> Ich hab keine ahnung, aber dass Mythic es vor Blizz hatte is ja wohl klar ^^



Mag ja sein, nur was willst du uns damit sagen? Der eine hat ein bissel früher geklaut als der andere? Was macht das also für einen Unterschied? Wobei klauen ja auch falsch ist, eher abgeschaut. Von Meridian 59 oder Ultima Online haben sich folgende sicher auch inspirieren lassen.


----------



## Sanitäter (11. August 2008)

AAahhh 

Nein ich spiele kein WoW zur Zeit langweile ich mit mich GTA : San Andreas 

Net Falsch verstehn.

Pöser Sani nicht sinnlosen mist schreibn ... Damn *Kopf zwischen Schrank stecken und Tür mehrmals zuschlagen*

SILENCE .... I KILL U


----------



## DeeeRoy (11. August 2008)

Edit: hier stand mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (11. August 2008)

Das ist gelogen. Richard Garriot hatte damals ne Zeitmaschine erfunden und ist in die Zukunft gereist. Dort hat er dann WoW gesehen. Wieder zurück in die Vergangenheit wollte er WoW kopieren aber die Rechner waren zu schlecht. Aber die Spielprinzipe hat er dann einfach von WoW geklaut und auch sonst wurde alles von WoW geklaut. Heraus kam dann Ultima Online!!!!

Blizzard hat das MMORPG Genre erfunden, niemand sonst. Alles ist erfindung von Blizzard. BLIZZARD 4 EVER !!!!























			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. August 2008)

Die Theorie ist gut aber sie hat einen Fehler,

Wieso hat keiner Bullfrogg davor bewart von EA aufgekauft zu werden, ich warte immer noch auf Dungeon Keeper 3, ich hab Teil 2 nicht umsonst durchgespielt. War schwer genug ich will Teil 3 !


----------



## ginky_8 (11. August 2008)

es werden viele anfang kaufen dann merken die meisten das das müll ist und werden wieder zu wow kommen ist doch bei aoc das selbe 40% von den leuten die wegen aoc wow verlassen haben sind wieder zurück


----------



## Efgrib (11. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die selben Leute, die die Warcraft Reihe entwickelten waren für WoW verantwortlich, und das Mythic Team besteht zum Grossteil aus denselben Leuten die damals DAoC auf die Beine gestellt haben.



na da liegste aber meilenweit neben der wahrheit, vom alten mythic-team das daoc geschaffen hat ist einzig und allein marc jacobs übrig geblieben

@topic und ja war wird wie wow werden, mehr als ihr euch vorstellen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (11. August 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> es werden viele anfang kaufen dann merken die meisten das das müll ist und werden wieder zu wow kommen ist doch bei aoc das selbe 40% von den leuten die wegen aoc wow verlassen haben sind wieder zurück



Tschuldige, aber diese Aussage passt hier null in dieses Thema (ich weiß, ist eh schon zugespammt bla...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Davon mal abgesehen....   Jaaaaa, du hast sowas von recht. Weil es bei AOC so war, wird es auf jeden Fall genauso WAR gehen. 

Ich hab mir WAR auch vorbestellt, hab dem Händler aber schon gesagt, daß ich es im Oktober wieder zurück geben werde....


----------



## HGVermillion (11. August 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> es werden viele anfang kaufen dann merken die meisten das das müll ist und werden wieder zu wow kommen ist doch bei aoc das selbe 40% von den leuten die wegen aoc wow verlassen haben sind wieder zurück



veleicht, aber wegen dem PvP kommen wir dann sicher nicht zurück ^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (11. August 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir WAR auch vorbestellt, hab dem Händler aber schon gesagt, daß ich es im Oktober wieder zurück geben werde....



Astrein, scheinbar weiß du ja wie es bei dir ausgeht. Oder eher du weißt ja scheinbar schon wie es sich entwickelt und wie es ist. 

Daher die Frage, warum hast du es dir bestellt und kannst mir die Frage beantworten wann ich in Gras beißen werde wenn man schonmal so vorrausschauend ist?


----------



## Shaxul (11. August 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> es werden viele anfang kaufen dann merken die meisten das das müll ist und werden wieder zu wow kommen ist doch bei aoc das selbe 40% von den leuten die wegen aoc wow verlassen haben sind wieder zurück



Das klingt echt immer schlimm, dieses "die kommen eh alle wieder zu WoW zurück". Ich werd meinen Account ganz bestimmt nicht mehr aktivieren, auch wenn ich meine Chars sehr gern gespielt hab und WoW an und für sich ein tolles Spiel ist. Aber was sich da "Community" schimpft.. Leute das geht teilweise garnicht mehr klar. Was denken sich manche Leute beim Spielen eines RPGs?

Warhammer werd ich jetzt aber nicht in den Himmel loben (haha, das hätten einige jetzt gedacht wa?). Erstens mal weil ich es garnicht darf und zweitens weil ich erst auf die Verkaufsversion warte, bis ich mir ein urteil bilde.

Ob die Community genauso mies wird wie in WoW? Kann man ja jetzt noch nicht sagen, ich wünschs den Warhammer-Fans aber von ganzem Herzen nicht.


----------



## DeeeRoy (11. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Astrein, scheinbar weiß du ja wie es bei dir ausgeht. Oder eher du weißt ja scheinbar schon wie es sich entwickelt und wie es ist.
> 
> Daher die Frage, warum hast du es dir bestellt und kannst mir die Frage beantworten wann ich in Gras beißen werde wenn man schonmal so vorrausschauend ist?



Sry aber muß ich echt bei sowas "Ironie" dazu schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> es werden viele anfang kaufen dann merken die meisten das das müll ist und werden wieder zu wow kommen ist doch bei aoc das selbe 40% von den leuten die wegen aoc wow verlassen haben sind wieder zurück



Von einem Spiel auf das andere zu schliessen, besonders wenn der eine Entwickler Funcom heist, ein Name der für Schnellschüsse und Kundenverkackeierung  geradezu ein Synonym ist, und der andere Mythic Entertainment, eine Firma die das moderne MMORPG nachgerade erfunden hat und in dieser Hinsicht über sieben Jahre Erfahrung aufweist, ist ungefähr so sinnvoll, als würde ich sagen ein Hummer aus dem 5 Sterne Restaurant im New Yorker Hilton schmeckt genauso schlecht wie ein Shrimpsdöner vom Frachtbahnhof in Berlin...beides sind ja Nahrungsmittel.

Allerdings hast du Recht...wenn auch aus dem falschen Grund. Viele WoW Spieler werden zu W.A.R allein schon aufgrund des Geltungsbedürfnisses wechseln, unter den ersten in einem neuen Spiel sein zu wollen...mit dem Hintergedanken "Hier ordentlich was zu reissen und "jemand" zu sein"...und dann werden sie gehen, wenn sie merken dass es a.) Keine Itemisierungsspirale und b.) wenig Zukunftsaussichten für Soloplayer gibt.

Übrigens ist die Zahl 40% falsch...ich weiss, diese wurde von Blizzard in einer Meldung die vor Arroganz nur so strotzte (Titel: AoC stole our Players) verlautbart...jedoch ist dies nur die Zahl der Accounts, auf die folgendes zutrifft:
Der Account wurde Ordnungsgemäss auf der Blizz-Site gekündigt (Machen viele schonmal nicht, die meisten lassen ihn einfach auslaufen) + Es wurde als Kündigungsgrund AoC angegeben (Viele klicken die Grundfrage einfach weg)  + Der Spieler hat wieder angefangen. Die Massen an nicht offiziell aufgekündigten, sondern einfach ausgelaufenen Accounts sind also gar nicht berücksichtigt^^


Zur Diskussion wer was von wem erfunden hat: Bitte hört mit diesem Mist auf. Wenn wir anfangen zu fragen, von wem diese und jene Spielmechanik jetzt genau kommt, dann können wir als nächstes sagen, "LOL, die benutzen ja alle die Tastatur...muahaha, die haben ja alle von Commander Keen 2 geklaut!!!einself111!2


----------



## Tuplow5156 (11. August 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Sry aber muß ich echt bei sowas "Ironie" dazu schreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eventuell angebracht da ich übers Internet kein Sarkasmus oder Ironie aus Sätzen hervorheben kann. Außer es ist wirklich sehr stark ausgeprägt was bei dir nich der Fall war, sry.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Naja gut, also der Satz war so unlogisch, da hab sogar ich die Ironie verstanden =)


----------



## Tuplow5156 (11. August 2008)

Ich bin da nicht so pfiffig und schlau wie manch anderer scheinbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (-Ragman-) (11. August 2008)

Ich verstehe garnicht warum Ihr euch über so einen Dummsuff den einige hier rausposaunen überhaupt aufregt und darauf einsteigt. Die Leute die sich hier als WoW-Fanboys (und girls) outen sind doch eh die, die wir in WAR garnicht haben wollen. Am allerschlimmsten, und da rollen sich mir die Fussnägel auf, sind Jene die haltlose und völlig falsche Aussagen machen. Lasst den Kids halt die Illusion das WoW der Mittelpunkt des Universums ist. Gegen soviel Stumpfsinn kommt ihr auch mit den einleuchtensten Argumenten nicht an. Bei den Leuten die sich jetzt eh schon sicher sind das WAR ihnen nicht gefällt frage ich mich warum ihr es dann überhaupt kauft. Ich weiß ja nicht wie locker bei Euch die Euronen sitzen aber kauft Euch für das gleiche Geld doch lieber einen Schnuller. Oder Mutti einen Strauß Blumen.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. August 2008)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Ich verstehe garnicht warum Ihr euch über so einen Dummsuff den einige hier rausposaunen überhaupt aufregt und darauf einsteigt. Die Leute die sich hier als WoW-Fanboys (und girls) outen sind doch eh die, die wir in WAR garnicht haben wollen. Am allerschlimmsten, und da rollen sich mir die Fussnägel auf, sind Jene die haltlose und völlig falsche Aussagen machen. Lasst den Kids halt die Illusion das WoW der Mittelpunkt des Universums ist. Gegen soviel Stumpfsinn kommt ihr auch mit den einleuchtensten Argumenten nicht an. Bei den Leuten die sich jetzt eh schon sicher sind das WAR ihnen nicht gefällt frage ich mich warum ihr es dann überhaupt kauft. Ich weiß ja nicht wie locker bei die Euronen sitzen aber kauft Euch für das gleiche Geld doch lieber einen Schnuller. Oder Mutti einen Strauß Blumen.



Also ich weiß schon, dass ich dich in WAR nicht als Mitspieler möchte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (11. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Also ich weiß schon, dass ich dich in WAR nicht als Mitspieler möchte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht beruht dies auch auf Gegenseitigkeit und er kann auch auf dich verzichten? Ich kann so wirklich auf viele User verzichten, daher geh ich auf einen RP Server wo ich hoffentlich eine ordentliche Gilde finde...


----------



## Gutebesserung (11. August 2008)

Na ich seh das ganz einfach: Zuerst wird WAR am Erscheinungstag WOW in Sachen Abonomenten 3 mal überholen. Dann wird erstmal mit diesen 30 Millionen Menschen eine neue Religion ausgerufen. Dann wird, angeführt von Paul Barnett und Jeff Hickman, das Blizzard HQ ersteinmal rituel gestuermt und verbrannt, und alle Mitglieder des WOTLK Design Teams werden mit Diablo 3 Kopien gesteinigt. Spaeter werden dann Paul und Jeff sich so heftig streiten das Jeff aufgrund seiner tiefen Wunden in einen goldenen Thron eingebettet wird und Pauls anhaenger sich in die Tiefen der englischen Tundra verkriechen.

Ne ne ne....also WAR und WOW schlagen wird nicht passieren. WOW ist und bleibt der Primus. Also meine lieben kleinen WOW Fanboys macht euch keine Sorgen. Es wird noch genug Sammelquests geben wo ihr, sinnloserweise, 100 Koepfe einer Wuehlstechmaus abgeben muest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Also keine Sorge ihr seid und bleibt die groessten.


----------



## (-Ragman-) (11. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Also ich weiß schon, dass ich dich in WAR nicht als Mitspieler möchte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil Du mich ja auch so gut kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... passt schon. Hauptsache etwas schreiben, muss ja keinen Sinn ergeben, richtig? Genau!


----------



## Shaxul (11. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Also ich weiß schon, dass ich dich in WAR nicht als Mitspieler möchte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schon. Er hat nämlich leider recht!


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Super Leute....offensichtlich reichen uns die Xtausend Spamthreads mit zigmal gestellten Fragen, und das Geflame der Anti - W.A.R - Fraktion nicht...jetzt fallen wir also schon gegenseitig über uns her.

Wir sind hier sowas wie eine Community...das bedeutet Gemeinschaft, falls es jemand vergessen haben sollte.

Hört bitte mit dem Mist wieder auf, bevor es Gründe gibt hier Leute zu reporten.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. August 2008)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Weil Du mich ja auch so gut kennst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, es hat Sinn. Für mich. Und dein Beitrag sprach Bände. Mit dem hast du dich eben dargestellt. Und solche "Kauft euch Schnuller"-Typen hatte ich in anderen Spielen schon genug. Da rollen sich mir nämlich die Fußnägel auf.

Bestätigt mich in meiner Meinung, dass die WAR-Community genauso gut/schlecht wird wie überall anders auch. Ist ja nicht schlimm, mittlerweile weiß man ja wie man damit umzugehen hat. Nämlich so wie beschrieben.


----------



## Immondys (11. August 2008)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Ich verstehe garnicht warum Ihr euch über so einen Dummsuff den einige hier rausposaunen überhaupt aufregt und darauf einsteigt. Die Leute die sich hier als WoW-Fanboys (und girls) outen sind doch eh die, die wir in WAR garnicht haben wollen. Am allerschlimmsten, und da rollen sich mir die Fussnägel auf, sind Jene die haltlose und völlig falsche Aussagen machen. Lasst den Kids halt die Illusion das WoW der Mittelpunkt des Universums ist. Gegen soviel Stumpfsinn kommt ihr auch mit den einleuchtensten Argumenten nicht an. Bei den Leuten die sich jetzt eh schon sicher sind das WAR ihnen nicht gefällt frage ich mich warum ihr es dann überhaupt kauft. Ich weiß ja nicht wie locker bei Euch die Euronen sitzen aber kauft Euch für das gleiche Geld doch lieber einen Schnuller. Oder Mutti einen Strauß Blumen.



Mann, lass mal stecken Alter und hör mit den Pauschalierungen über Kids auf. Mein Sohn ist 14 und er hat sich jetzt einen Countdown Kalender für WAR gebastelt. Außerdem sind er und seine Freunde sonst eher mäßig für gedrucktes zu begeistern, aber neulich saß er mit 4 Freunden zusammen und sie haben laut meiner Frau sogar zusammen WAR Literatur gelesen ( Zum Glück hatte ich noch was starkes im Barfach, hilft gegen das plötzlich ausbrechende Zittern). Wahrscheinlich muss ich in seine Gilde, denn ich wurde schon mal vorsichtig gefragt, was ich denn so zu spielen gedenke. Eins ist jedenfalls sicher - Mein Sohnemann, seine Freunde und ich sind beim Start dabei. Wie es wird? Es wird sich zeigen.

P.S. Wir alle haben WoW gespielt - geht jetzt deine Welt unter weil wir WoW immer noch mögen und uns auf WAR freuen?
sry, aber den letzten Satz konnte ich mir wegen deiner Pauschalierung über Kids nicht verkneifen. Hast du eigentlich welche?


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

OMG, in deiner Familie spielen alle MMORPGs?

Du hast nicht zufällig interesse an der Adoption eines pflegeleichten, 22 Jährigen, oder? *g*

Bei uns zuhause galten PC Spiele schon vom anbeginn der Zeiten als Böse und vom Teufel gesand^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (11. August 2008)

glaub seine Frau nicht oder hab ich das nicht richtig verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (11. August 2008)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Ich verstehe garnicht warum Ihr euch über so einen Dummsuff den einige hier rausposaunen überhaupt aufregt und darauf einsteigt. Die Leute die sich hier als WoW-Fanboys (und girls) outen sind doch eh die, die wir in WAR garnicht haben wollen. Am allerschlimmsten, und da rollen sich mir die Fussnägel auf, sind Jene die haltlose und völlig falsche Aussagen machen. Lasst den Kids halt die Illusion das WoW der Mittelpunkt des Universums ist. Gegen soviel Stumpfsinn kommt ihr auch mit den einleuchtensten Argumenten nicht an. Bei den Leuten die sich jetzt eh schon sicher sind das WAR ihnen nicht gefällt frage ich mich warum ihr es dann überhaupt kauft. Ich weiß ja nicht wie locker bei Euch die Euronen sitzen aber kauft Euch für das gleiche Geld doch lieber einen Schnuller. Oder Mutti einen Strauß Blumen.



Du bist nicht weniger ein Fanboy als über diejenigen über die du herziehst.


----------



## Zaratres (11. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> OMG, in deiner Familie spielen alle MMORPGs?
> 
> Du hast nicht zufällig interesse an der Adoption eines pflegeleichten, 22 Jährigen, oder? *g*
> 
> Bei uns zuhause galten PC Spiele schon vom anbeginn der Zeiten als Böse und vom Teufel gesand^^


lol das find ich mal saulustige die aussage   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber gut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (11. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> OMG, in deiner Familie spielen alle MMORPGs?
> 
> Du hast nicht zufällig interesse an der Adoption eines pflegeleichten, 22 Jährigen, oder? *g*
> 
> Bei uns zuhause galten PC Spiele schon vom anbeginn der Zeiten als Böse und vom Teufel gesand^^



Lass mich auch von euch Adoptieren =P


----------



## HGVermillion (11. August 2008)

Manche Leute haben ein derartiges Glück :/, wir sehen uns in der Warhammerwerlt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Naja... ich bin glücklich das ich den ersten PC mit 12 hatte^^  sonst wärs noch viel schlimmer als es eh schon ist xD

und Gute erziehung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen... was man schon an der " Ich fang mit 7 an WOW zu spielen und will später Progamer werden" Generation sehen kann


Zocken JA  aber mit begrenzung


aber des gehört glaub ich in einen anderen Thread ^^   vllt verfass ich irgend einen Megapost im Chaos Götter thread  xD


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Juhu, Emokeksi wird meine Schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metal und Emo in einer Familie...*g*


----------



## Rayon (11. August 2008)

Kulturenschock \o/


----------



## Chiroc (11. August 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> P.S. Wir alle haben WoW gespielt - geht jetzt deine Welt unter weil wir WoW immer noch mögen und uns auf WAR freuen?



Das schließt sich beides komplett aus.


----------



## Rayon (11. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Das schließt sich beides komplett aus.


Irgendwo schon, jap. :>


----------



## HGVermillion (11. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Das schließt sich beides komplett aus.



Man muss es differenzieren, WoW das ist ein art Hassliebe, Du siehst den PvE Teil und bist hin und weg, und dann siehst du den PvP Teil und es stellst sich übelkeit ein, bei war ist das warscheinlich anders rum und somit hat man kann man zwischen den dingen wählen die einem Spass machen.


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

Mir gefiel der Pve teil seit Naxx nixht mehr bis auf einige wenige Questreihen und Instanzen in Bc hatte Wow ausser Pvp für mich nicht mehr viel zu bieten!
Vor allem manch 5 er Quest die durch kiten zur solo Quest wurde hielten mich bei der Stange aber irgendwann waren auch die erledigt!


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Mir gefiel der Pve teil seit Naxx nixht mehr bis auf einige wenige Questreihen und Instanzen in Bc hatte Wow ausser Pvp für mich nicht mehr viel zu bieten!
> Vor allem manch 5 er Quest die durch kiten zur solo Quest wurde hielten mich bei der Stange aber irgendwann waren auch die erledigt!



^^ auser pvp? Welches pvp? Du meinst EvE .... Equipt vs Equipt


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

Grad die Patchnews der Elder tester erfahren und laut denen ist der neueste Patch der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (12. August 2008)

Erstmal würde es richtig "Eldar" heißen.
Dies ist aber trotzdem falsch, da wir kein warhammer 40.000 spielen sondern Warhammer Fantasy.
Denn bei WHF (WAR) heißen die Elfen nunmal Hochelfen bzw. Dunkelelfen.

Sprich:
Warhammer 40k= Dark Eldar oder Eldar
Warhammer Fantasy= Dunkelelfen oder Hochelfen


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Erstmal würde es richtig "Eldar" heißen.
> Dies ist aber trotzdem falsch, da wir kein warhammer 40.000 spielen sondern Warhammer Fantasy.
> Denn bei WHF (WAR) heißen die Elfen nunmal Hochelfen bzw. Dunkelelfen.
> 
> ...


Elder=ältere und bezieht sich auf US Betatester mit Sonderstatus, sind meistens 1en Patch vorne


----------



## SixNight (12. August 2008)

War besser als wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mir ein ingame trailer von war angeschaut und wollt nix mehr damit zu tun haben


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2008)

Gut das es keinen InGame Trailer von WAR gibt.
Es gibt jedenfalls kein offizielles Videomaterial was auch nur _irgendwas_ über das Gameplay aussagen könnte.


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

Kann nur sagen das War sehr schöne Grafik hat vom Art Style gefällt's mir sogar besser als Wow!Die Grafik an sich kann mit Lotro in DX9 locker mithalten!
Wenn man es in Bewegeung sieht, schauts nach sehr viel Spass aus!
Bin guter Dinge das es auch Spass macht es zu spielen!


----------



## Xondor (12. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht erfolgreich, sondern macht Menschen süchtig..insofern könntest du genausogut fragen: Was denkt ihr? Wird die Kräuterzigarette ohne Nikotin genauso erfolgreich wie Marlboro?
> 
> Btw ist jedes MMO was 100k und mehr Subscriber hat ein absoluter Erfolg und dürfte auf Jahre hinaus gesichert sein. WAR wird trotzdem mehr bekommen denke ich - und WoW wird irgednwann auch sein dasein beenden, wann das ist steht in den Sternen, bisher weiß man nur dass der Hype in EU und US vorüber ist und nach Asien weitergezogen ist.




Danke, dass du mich um diese Uhrzeit fast noch zum lachen gebracht hast!


Allen die WAR spielen werden wünsch ich jedenfalls viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Aufrichtigen Dank! Und ich wünsche dir ebensoviel Spass in Wrath of the Lich King!


----------



## Draco1985 (12. August 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Erstmal würde es richtig "Eldar" heißen.
> Dies ist aber trotzdem falsch, da wir kein warhammer 40.000 spielen sondern Warhammer Fantasy.
> Denn bei WHF (WAR) heißen die Elfen nunmal Hochelfen bzw. Dunkelelfen.
> 
> ...



Mal davon abgesehen dass hier Begriffe verwechselt wurden: Die Elfen nennen sich auch bei WHFB "Eldar", was laut Armeebuch Hoch-/Dunkelelfen "Die ersten Sprecher" bedeuten soll.

Wollt's nur mal angemerkt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Elder=ältere und bezieht sich auf US Betatester mit Sonderstatus, sind meistens 1en Patch vorne


Geloooogen. Frag nicht woher, aber ich weiß es besser.
Elder Tester testen exklusiv Content, sind aber auf dem gleichen Patch-Stand.

Und außerdem:
Wie soll WAR wie WoW werden? In welchem Bezug? Grafisch? Beide Spiele haben zweckmäßige Grafik. Die Darstellung von 100+ Spielern gleichzeitig erfordert nunmal Abstriche bei der Grafik, in WAR sowie WoW. Und trotzdem sieht es in WAR immer noch ansprechend genug aus.
Wenn ihr das erste Mal an der brennenden Mühle vorbeilauft (liebe Empire-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) werdet ihr schon wissen, was ich meine. Überall gibts Eyecatcher, die zeigen, was man rausholen kann.
Spieltechnisch? ICh denke nicht. WoW ist ein reinrassiges PvE Spiel mit PvP-Komponenten. WAR ein RvR Spiel mit PvE-Komponenten (endgamebezogen). Auch wenn die Art des PvEs im Endgame ganz erfrischend ist, wird es ein Weilchen dauern, bis man sich damit anfreunden kann.
Playerbase? Wird WAR die gleiche haben wie WoW. RP-Spieler, PowerGamer, en Haufen Casuals etc. Und es wird auch die Flamer Kiddys geben.
Dieses ganze WoW vs. WAR Gebashe vor Release ist doch eh Kinderkacke. Am besten man ignoriert die Leute, die bloß für einen schlechten Flame das Forum wechseln oder sonstige.

Mein WotLK-Key steht bei eBay zum Verkauf, weil ich WoW einfach nur grauenhaft finde, trotzdem geh ich nicht in das WoW Forum und flame da rum. Mit zunehmendem Alter kommt eben auch die Vernunft. Einfach still in sich hineinlächeln, wenn sich wieder ein Flamer hier hin verirrt und auf den Release warten. Dann selbst ein Bild machen und entscheiden, ob man WAR weiter spielen will. Auch trotz irgendwelcher Nähe zu WoW.


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

Ich brauche Waaaaaagh und das bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab jetzt ein Video zum Shadow warrior gesehn, yeah das is meine Klasse!


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Also die Grafiken sind sich mal überhaupt nicht ähnlich. Ich verstehe nicht wieso alle immer sagen "Sieht aus wie WoW".

Charakter WAR :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Charakter WoW :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Landschaft WAR :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Landschaft WoW :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich sehe da ehrlich keine Ähnlichkeiten.
Die Charaktere in WAR wirken nicht ganz so Comichaft und in WAR nutzt man keine grellen Farben. Dazu ist alles etwas kantiger und realistischer gebaut.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Playerbase? Wird WAR die gleiche haben wie WoW. RP-Spieler, PowerGamer, en Haufen Casuals etc. Und es wird auch die Flamer Kiddys geben.



Meine Rede. Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso sich immer noch Leute der Illusion hingeben, das wird nicht so.



> Mein WotLK-Key steht bei eBay zum Verkauf, weil ich WoW einfach nur grauenhaft finde, trotzdem geh ich nicht in das WoW Forum und flame da rum. Mit zunehmendem Alter kommt eben auch die Vernunft. Einfach still in sich hineinlächeln, wenn sich wieder ein Flamer hier hin verirrt und auf den Release warten. Dann selbst ein Bild machen und entscheiden, ob man WAR weiter spielen will. Auch trotz irgendwelcher Nähe zu WoW.



Naja, mittlerweile ist es nicht mehr so arg, aber früher gab es in den WoW Foren genug Leute, die geflamt haben und alles, was Blizzard falsch gemacht habe mit "WAR is coming" kommentiert. Also auch nicht anders. Auch hier nehmen sich diverse Community nichts, das war schon damals bei Commodore vs. Atari so. ;-)

Liegt in der Natur des Menschen "sein" Ding zu verteidigen bzw. anderes schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Thront (12. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Dieses ganze WoW vs. WAR Gebashe vor Release ist doch eh Kinderkacke. Am besten man ignoriert die Leute, die bloß für einen schlechten Flame das Forum wechseln oder sonstige.




/signed

soll doch zumindest noch bei pc games jeder machen was er will. 

-der eine sammelt als taure hirnanhangdrüsen in terokar,
-der andere überfällt als gobbo eine empire-kutsche, weil er ein paar ale-fässer gerochen hat
-der dritte läuft als barbar durch hyboria (oder hyBETiA) und prügelt piraten
-während vierterer immer noch mit ner elfe in plattenrüstung durch norrath segelt.

ganz anders machst nr 5: 
der erinnert sich mit glänzenden augen an die server-down partys in ultima. 
und manchmal, wenn es ganz leise ist und der wind von süden weht, kann man ihn über den sinnlosen kram den manche menschen sich hier vor den kopf werfen lachen hören...


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

Die lange Wartezeit macht nicht Betaspieler ein bischen gereizt*g*


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also die Grafiken sind sich mal überhaupt nicht ähnlich. Ich verstehe nicht wieso alle immer sagen "Sieht aus wie WoW".
> 
> Charakter WAR :
> 
> ...



Doch es gibt eine ähnlichkeit. Und zwar der Grafikstyle es sieht schon wie wow sehr Comic artig aus.

Nur die Texturen sind bei war klar hochauflösender und auch die Stimmung ist eher dunkel. Aber der grafikstyle ist einfach wie bei wow Comic artig und das lässt sich auch nicht abstreiten.

Bei wow ist er klar stärker bunter und knuddeliger aber eine ähnlichkeit ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (12. August 2008)

Huhu emokeksi.
könntest Du bitte ein Nacktbild von Dir als Avatar Bild verwenden?
Das wär Klasse!

Das WAR Comic artig ausschaut ist sehr schade, aber es ist halt einfacher
zu bauen als ein realistisches Setup, da dies relativ schnell "albern" aussehen
kann, muss man mehr aufpassen.


----------



## Tic0 (12. August 2008)

Danke für die Bilder Stancer. Ich meine *rofllol*! ;D

Finde die Bilder im direkten vergleich irgendwie knuffig, ich meine
die WoW Chars sehn ja doch irgendwie alle recht süß aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, die Grafik in WAR ist sicherlich Top. Aber mittlerweile bin ich froh drüber
so wie es ist. Denn, man wird auch so genug Performance Probleme bekommen
wenns dann ans Raiden bzw RvR geht. 
Und dazu, wie LariNoar schon gesagt hat, es gibt wirkliche Eyecatcher. 
Desweiteren muss ich einfach mal wirklich sagen, das ich die WAR Grafik
deutlich besser finde, als die von WoW.
(Nein, kein Flame. Habe nichts gegen den Comiy Style von WoW, dennoch
ist die WAR Grafik meiner Meinung nach "besser")

Vorallem finde ich aber das Chardesign in Warhammer Online verdammt gut.
Ich meine, wenn man sich den Chosen links im Bild ansieht... das sieht einfach
super aus. Oder auch den Ork, wenn ich da nun den Ork aus WoW mit dem aus
WAR vergleiche... soll der Ork in WoW nem Teddy gleichen? :X


WAR ist dunkel, WAR ist böse, WAR is comin' !


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

Die Blutelfen Architektur sieht arg geklaut aus!

Warhammer hat den schöneren Artstyle find ich und natürlich auch die bessere Grafik was ja nicht schwer ist!Aber bei den Bildern die ich bis jetzt gesehn hab muss sich Warhammer auch vor Lotro nicht verstecken!


----------



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Sorry, aber an der BE Architektur ist wirklich nichts geklaut worden...die ist lediglich die Konsequente umsetzung des Hochelfen - Grafiksets in Warcraft III und Warcraft III TFT. Ich finde sie sehr gelungen, wenn auch etwas...bunt. Schade dass Silvermoon eine der am schwächsten besuchten Städte ist.

Gerechterweise muss man noch sagen, dass es auch in WoW Eyecatcher gibt...es ist schon ein erhebendes Gefühl, wenn man in der einsamen Wüstenfeste des Cenarischen Zirkels in Silithus steht, und in der Ferne bedrohlich und von myriaden von Insekten umtost die riesige Schwarmsäule aufragt...oder man das erste mal den Blackrock von innen sieht!


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

Rofl Xondor, tolle neue Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warhammer setzt im Gegensatz zu AOC wieder mehr auf die Phantasiegraphik. Mir gefällt das an sich eigentlich ganz gut, zumal es nicht so kitschig-knuffig-hello-kitty-bunt ist wie Wow. Das war zwar auch ne Zeit lang ganz ok, aber spätestens mit dem schrillen Blutelfenkitsch hat Blizz es doch gewaltig übertrieben. 
Die alte Welt von Wow hat mir da deutlich besser gefallen. Wie Sorzarra schon sagt, Silithus und Co, die brennende Steppe wo sich bedrohlich der Blackrock erhebt, das waren noch richtig schöne Umgebungen die eine echte Atmosphaire geschaffen haben. Das kreischige Bunte wie Silbermond oder die Insel QD, das sterile, blaue Draeneizeugs, das allerdings find ich nur noch grausam. Ka, ob das evlt wegen der vielen spielenden Asiaten gemacht wurde, die stehen ja auf so was, aber ich kann damit nichts anfangen. 

Gerade wenn man sich die Chars in War genauer ansieht, ist auf jeden Fall eine größere Detailweite zu erkennen als wow sie imo hat.


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

hihi ich hab mir gestern wieder mal Wow rein gezogen mit allem auf MAX!Nach einen Jahr Abstinez hatt ich vergessen wie alt die Grafik doch schon ist!
Das wow immer noch gut aussieht, liegt echt nur am Artstyle, der wirklich gut ist!Aber mit jeder Erweiterung einfach nur bunter wird!

Ich bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Warhammer pics mit hochauflösenden Texturen, Shatten und  den Rest auch noch auf max!


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Huhu emokeksi.
> könntest Du bitte ein Nacktbild von Dir als Avatar Bild verwenden?
> Das wär Klasse!
> 
> ...



Ich mach nacktbilder rein wenn du einen IQ überschritten hast der nicht solche fragen nach sich zieht Oo....


----------



## Meitie (12. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also die Grafiken sind sich mal überhaupt nicht ähnlich. Ich verstehe nicht wieso alle immer sagen "Sieht aus wie WoW".
> 
> Charakter WAR :
> 
> ...


dann sei aber auch so fair und vergleiche allianz und ordnung .... und zerstörung und horde ... ich will ja nich meckern aber warum will denn keiner ordnung spielen? weil die fast genauso bunt und knuffig und kein stück böse aussehen wie die allianzer ... nur die zerstörung macht hier ne ausnahme

so long

PS: die wow chars da sind etwa lvl 35 da sieht sowieso alles scheiße aus ... ich sag nur t1-t3 ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber die zeiten sind ja leider vorbei)

PPS: achja eh ich mir flame einheimse ... ja ihr habt recht, nichts desto trotz sieht warhammer 10-mal cooler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> ich sag nur t1-t3 ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Eine Träne aus dem Auge wisch und auch eine Rose aufs Grab der guten, alten Zeiten legt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (12. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> PS: die wow chars da sind etwa lvl 35 da sieht sowieso alles scheiße aus ...


In manch anderen Spielen sieht man ab Stufe 20 schon gut aus, sodass man keinem Clown hinterher rennen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meitie (12. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> In manch anderen Spielen sieht man ab Stufe 20 schon gut aus, sodass man keinem Clown hinterher rennen muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja besser clown als kuh mit angelhut *lol*
wofür die blizz designer geld kriegen fragen sicher nicht nur wir uns .... nichts desto trotz gabs eben auch sehr stilvolle items .... eigentlich fing das schon mit t0 ... naja die die zeit is vorbei ich freu mich auf war und hoffe das es dort gleich ab beginn stimmig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Ok Allianz und Ordnung also :

Alson nochmal hier :

WoW Allianz :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR Ordnung :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WoW Horde :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WAR Zerstörung : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also die Bilder sprechen wohl für sich. Welche "Böse"-Seite sieht nun wohl furchteinflößender aus ?
Keine Ahnung was die Allianzler fürn Level haben aber die Hordler sind auf jeden Fall mal 70 und für mich ist das Augenkrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde sogar die Allianzler sehen besser aus als die Hordler !!!

PS : Ich hab mehr WAR Bilder genommen, da es keine Bilder gibt, wo alle Klassen drauf abgebildet sind. Die WAR Chars sind übrigens alles High Chars, also alle max. level


----------



## Meitie (12. August 2008)

da haste recht die zerstörer fraktion sieht wesentlich besser aus als die horde, aber die ordnung gefällt mir persönlich nicht 100%ig was sicher auch geschmackssache ist ... aber pups hin pups her... W.A.R sieht grafisch besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und doch gabs in wow coole sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) so nun is aber gut^^


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

wow that sorceress is a babe!


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Ah du heilige scheiße....

Die Warhammer Bilder mögen zwar eine höhere Polygonenanzahl aufweisen als die WoW Bilder, aber selbst bei Warhammer sind überall lauter Matschtexturen. Der Boden, die Rüstungen teilweise, die Umgebung teilweise (die Steine z.B.). Selbst mit aktivierter AA siehts...einfach...grottenhaft aus!

Echt enttäuschend. Entweder hat der Screenshoter einen Müllrechner, oder das ist tatsächlich die Qualität.

Und was ist eigentlich mit der "Sorceress"? Sind ihre Titten Prothesen? So siehts jedenfalls aus, wie ne künstliche Prothese um die Brust geschnallt.

Naja, ich bin trotz allem kein großer Grafikfreak. Wo alles HQ sein muss. Aber ein klein, wenig bisschen mehr Quali und schärfere Texturen hätte ich mir gewünscht! Gut finde ich allerdings, dass es echte Schatten gibt, und keine Kreise am Boden.


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

Das ist Beta Quali!
Wenn  mein Rechner das so darstellen könnte wär ich froh!


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Das ist Beta Quali!


Ah, sag bloss...

Dann wird's Zeit, dass sie schärfere Texturen aktivieren in der Beta. Bis zum 18. September ist es nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

Ich mach mir keine Sorgen!Find es schaut jetzt schon klasse aus, und es kann nur noch schöner werden!


----------



## Lari (12. August 2008)

Ich find die Grafik gut, muss ja nicht jedem gefallen, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (12. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Ah, sag bloss...
> 
> Dann wird's Zeit, dass sie schärfere Texturen aktivieren in der Beta. Bis zum 18. September ist es nicht mehr lange...


 
Die WAR Bilder sind größtenteils uralt und ohne Lightingmodel. So sieht das Spiel schon lange nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Ah, sag bloss...
> 
> Dann wird's Zeit, dass sie schärfere Texturen aktivieren in der Beta. Bis zum 18. September ist es nicht mehr lange...



Sind sie schon lange wenn du dich mal informiert hättest.....

Dazu noch ganz nebenbei das es egal wär wenn das spiel in der beta nicht so aussieht wie das endprodukt...


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

Egal die Sorceress ist end geil! Hammer design gefällt mir sogar besser als Aions Charaktermodelle!

Freu mich schon ihr ein paar Pfeile in die $%$§& zu schiessen mit meinem Schattenkrieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. August 2008)

Ziemlich primitiv....
Scheinbar ist für manche die Grafik bei einem Spiel erst gut, wenn sie den homoerotischen Neigungen dienlich ist?!


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

homoerotisch nur wenn du annimmst das 100% der Sorceress Population von männlichn Pickelgesichtern gespielt werden!
Ok, könnte ja rein theoretisch passieren!Aber ich werd nen Schattenkrieger spieln und daran ist nun wirklich nichts erotisches, nicht im griechischen Sinne! 

Warhammer ist nicht Sparta, wo die Elite Krieger nur mit ihres gleichen verkehrten*g*


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dazu noch ganz nebenbei das es egal wär wenn das spiel in der beta nicht so aussieht wie das endprodukt...


Für dich vielleicht, für andere eben nicht. Für andere sind Betaberichte entscheidend, ob sie sich das Spiel kaufen oder nicht.


----------



## Patso (12. August 2008)

das sind ja dann voll die kranken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok mal ernsthaft ich find das spiel sieht bis jetzt schon nich schlecht aus und wens so ne richtige hammergrafik hätte würdens viele pcs auch nich packen was auch net so toll wäre ( stell dir warhammer in crysis grafik vor und denk mal drüber nach was das an rechenleistung frisst... )


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> ok mal ernsthaft ich find das spiel sieht bis jetzt schon nich schlecht aus und wens so ne richtige hammergrafik hätte würdens viele pcs auch nich packen was auch net so toll wäre ( stell dir warhammer in crysis grafik vor und denk mal drüber nach was das an rechenleistung frisst... )


Das mag sein, die Option möchte ich trotzdem haben.

Die Leute mit ihren Pentium 2 können dann auf low spielen, und die Leuten mit Alienware-Monster können dann auf max. Spielen.


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

Bei der Wow Horde sehen eigentlich nur manche Chars wirklich gut und böse aus. Gerade ein Untoter mit Schurkenmaske oder manche Casterroben machen wirklich was her. Aber dann gibts die Kehrseite, weibliche Taurendruiden mit T1 Kopf o.O usw, das sieht mehr lächerlich als böse aus. Genauso wie die Zul Aman Sets, mein Krieger sah streckenweise wie ein Murloc oder n schlechter Voodooclown aus. 
Bei wow hat man ausserdem generell da Problem, dass Chars in der Levelphase immer aussehen wie Clowns. Gelbe Hosen, grüne Schuhe, blaue Brust usw. Mit viel Glück spielt man nen Caster, der ne halbwegs hübsche Robe findet und das Desaster drunter verbergen kann. 
Erst mit T oder D Sets wirds dann wieder stimmig. 
Was ich so an Warhammerscreens gesehen hab, wirds in der Beziehung wohl besser.


----------



## Lari (12. August 2008)

WAR hatte nie das Ziel, grafisch an ein Crysis oder AoC ranzukommen. Die Priorität liegt einfach ganz woanders.
Die Leute mit "Alienware-Monster" werden wohl in die Röhre gucken müssen.
Ein Spiel muss aber nicht einzig mit Grafik übrzeugen. Grafik ist für mich das Letzte, worauf ich achte.
Ansonsten würd ich ja garkeinen alten Spiele mehr anpacken, weil die Grafik "veraltet" ist.


----------



## Havamal (12. August 2008)

Mich überzeugt auch die Garfik vollstens!


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Was die Leute wohl sagen würden, wenn WAR in der Grafik von Dark Omen rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder noch besser, als Online P&P ;>


----------



## Patso (12. August 2008)

naja dann würd sichs wohl net so toll verkaufen weil s soll ja wennigstens bischen was fürs auge dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (12. August 2008)

Was ist denn gegen P&P einzuwenden? Aber ehrlich gesagt spiel ich son P&P dann lieber mit meinen Kumpels, als denn im Internet. 

Es hat ne 3D Grafikengine und gut ist. Die Grafik wirkt stimmig hat Schatten und scheinbar eine halbwegs brauchbare Weitsicht (glaube ich, beta und youtube lassen nur erahnen wie es in wirklichkeit ist). 

Natürlich fände ich auch eine Grafik die Diablo 1 ähnelt nicht wirklich pralle. Aber die Verwendete reicht für ihren Zweck aus. Wenn ich Grafikmonster will spiele ich Assassine's Creed, Crysis, CoD 4. Da sieht alles voll echt aus und so. Wirklich befriedigend ist das zwar nicht, weil bei AC nach der dritten Mission Langeweile aufkommt und Crysis sowieso n' total sinnloser Shooter ist. Auch CoD 4 lässt im Singleplayer zu wünschen übrig, was die Story angeht.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Duranir, ich schätze, dann würde es wohl keiner kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (12. August 2008)

Ich stimme LariNoar zu,
ich freue mich sehr auf W.A.R. weil ich bock auf PVP habe und ich die Warhammerwelt einsame spitze finde. Die Grafik ist nicht vollends egal, aber auch nicht so super wichtig. Sie sollte halt nicht gerade unter WoW liegen und das tut sie nicht - sie sollte nicht gerade so kindisch wie WoW sein und das ist sie nicht! Ich bin mehr als zufrieden.

Zurück zum Topic:
Ich fand WoW kein schlechtes Spiel. Leider hab ich irgendwann aufgehört zu farmen und nur noch PVP gemacht. Damit war ich aber kaum überlebensfähig. Wenn W.A.R. so werden sollte, werde ich dennoch eine zeitlang spaß daran finden, da es immerhin eine neue Welt ist. Sollte es aber wie versprochen PvP lastiger sein, so wird es für mich das optimale Spiel. Verlieren kann ich aber nicht, so oder so, ich hab meinen Spaß! :-)


----------



## Shadowmelter (12. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht erfolgreich, sondern macht Menschen süchtig..insofern könntest du genausogut fragen: Was denkt ihr? Wird die Kräuterzigarette ohne Nikotin genauso erfolgreich wie Marlboro?





sehe ich anders ^^
der mensch ist hier das problem
nicht das mittel


wurde ich als 11 jähriger gezwungen mit meinen freunden die ersten kippen zu klauen und zu paffen ?
wurde ich als 14 jähriger gezwungen mal ein wenig gras in den tabak zu mischen ?
wurde ich als 16 jähriger gezwungen mal versuchsweise auf chemie umzusteigen und als folge darauf 5 jahre an der nadel zu hängen ? 

nein ich wurde nicht gezwungen. ich tat es freiwillig. ok, ich habe den überblick verloren und evtl falsche freunde gehabt aber falsche freunde waren mir damals wichtiger als garkeine freunde. ich bin nämlich nicht perfekt, habe nur hauptschulabschluß mit mühe und not geschafft, bin nicht grade ein adonis und habe noch ein paar krankheiten die zwar nicht lebensbedrohlich sind wenn ich meine medikamente nehme aber mein leben stark einschränken. ausserdem frage ich mich warum mich keiner mehr besuchen kommt. keiner mag kranke menschen um sich herum. mein real life ist scheisse. also suche ich meinen ausgleich in der virtuellen welt. diese ist nicht unbedingt besser aber angenehmer. da kann ich alles das machen was ich real life nicht kann. das einzige real life was bei uns hier noch aufm programm steht sind selbsthilfegruppen. selbsthilfe brauchen wir weil der rest der gesellschaft uns meidet, uns ignoriert. intollerantes dreckspack. 

was ich dir damit sagen will ist das nicht wow die spieler süchtig macht. unsere gesellschaft oder aber wir selber können unser hoch gelobtes real life sehr bitter werden lassen. das ich 90% des tages vorm pc hänge und irgendeine virtuelle welt durchwandere liegt nicht an dem medium internet oder aber dem spiel sondern daran das die gesellschaft mich abgeschrieben hat und ich in laufe der jahre die gesellschaft meide und keinem eine chance gebe. 

mein virtuelles leben hat mal vor vielen jahren mit ultima online angefangen und zieht sich durch ettliche onlinespiele hindurch. wow mag eine art magnetismus zu haben durch gelungene pr und mundpropaganda aber sowas gibt es immer mal wieder in allen sparten aber wow ist nicht schuld daran das den spielern ihr virtuelles leben, ihre virtuellen freunde und die viruelle gesellschaft  besser gefällt als ihr reales pendant.

mfg shodow

p.s. achso und zu deinem Vergleich von oben ----Wird die Kräuterzigarette ohne Nikotin genauso erfolgreich wie Marlboro?---- Nein, ich denke nicht das die Kräuterzigarette jemals so erfolgreich sein wird das soviele Menschen als Nebenwirkung des Konsums dran sterben werden wie bei einer üblichen Marlboro Zigarette. Aber man muss ja nicht jedem negativ Rekord knacken. oder ?

p.s.s. achso und bevor hier wieder das wow fanboy geheule losgeht. da muss ich leider sagen das ich seit gut 3 monaten kein wow mehr spiele. der schwarze tempel war nicht aufregend genug um mich weiterhin zu fesseln. wow ist für mich ausgelutscht und ich hoffe mal das irgendein addon mal was neues bringt. ansonsten spiele ich derzeit nur noch offline spiele z.b. DSA4rakensang z.zt und warte sehnsüchtig auf neue onlinetitel wie z.b. warhammer online


----------



## Slaargh (12. August 2008)

Findet Ihr nicht das es langsam albern wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Nun Shadow... ich hab auch WoW nach 3 Jahren "harter" Arbeit in dem Spiel aufgehört, weils einfach ausgelutscht war. Immer die selben Dungeons... immer die selben Raids. Vor BC wars halt wenigstens noch ne Herausforderung, so wie Naxxramas (was ne nette Grafik hatte). Jetzt kommt so ziemlich jeder an ne gute Itemgrundlage per Arena (Wo man nicht wirklich was machen muss) und halt die kleinen Raids, wo man schneller reinkommt, als man denkt, wenn man nur die richtigen Leute kennt. 
WoW kann süchtig machen, ich sehs an ner Freundin die ich hatte, welche, um in nen Raid zu kommen um an Items zu kommen, mit dem Raidleader rummachte im Spiel und auch im RL. Ihr war das Spiel wichtiger wegen items. 
Soll also nach deiner These nach heißen: Dass sie in ihrer Gesellschaft kaum Ansehen hat und nix erreicht und deswegen durchs Spiel schlendert wie ne billige Sch... und sich dann RL mit den "Fremden" trifft, damit sie Ingame an Items kommt, weil sie RL nix packt? Lieg ich da richtig oder eher falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich hab ihr zu der Zeit leider keine großen Raids anbieten können, darum waren ihr andere wichtiger.


----------



## Patso (12. August 2008)

oh ja jetzt wirds albern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Die Bilder sind wirklich alt, aber wegen NDA kann ich leider keine aktuellen Bilder posten.

Grossteil der Bilder stammt vom März....


----------



## Arben (12. August 2008)

Schick se per PN, die würden in dem Sinnlosen RLverlust geheule hier eh unter gehn.

Wer süchtig wird trägt selber Schuld und wer wegen Items ne' sexuelle Beziehung eingeht hat sowieso nen Dachschaden. 

@Stancer: Ne PN wär echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Schick se per PN, die würden in dem Sinnlosen RLverlust geheule hier eh unter gehn.
> 
> @Stancer: Ne PN wär echt nett
> 
> ...



Nett aber unmöglich, würde genauso gegen die NDA verstoßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scissor (12. August 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Nett aber unmöglich, würde genauso gegen die NDA verstoßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boahh... Leute, die keinen fehlerfreien Satz schreiben können, schreiben darüber, ob WAR WoW ablöst oder nicht. WoW wird der Spitzenreiter bleiben. Ich habe auch auf HdRO gehofft und war nur enttäuscht. AoC habe ich erst gar nicht angetestet wegen der offensichtlichen Bugs. WotLK wird wieder so viele nach WoW ziehen, wie Blizz das geplant hat. Ihr glaubt doch nicht , dass bei Blizz Idioten sitzen, die ihr Geschäft nicht verstehen? Ich mit meinen 7 Chars, davon 3 70er warte sehnsüchtig auf WotLK, weil mein Main schon lange weiter kommen möchte, und nur noch SSC oder BT gehen fetzt dann letzlich auch nicht mehr...

Scissor


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Scissor schrieb:


> Boahh... Leute, die keinen fehlerfreien Satz schreiben können, schreiben darüber, ob WAR WoW ablöst oder nicht. WoW wird der Spitzenreiter bleiben. Ich habe auch auf HdRO gehofft und war nur enttäuscht. AoC habe ich erst gar nicht angetestet wegen der offensichtlichen Bugs. WotLK wird wieder so viele nach WoW ziehen, wie Blizz das geplant hat. Ihr glaubt doch nicht , dass bei Blizz Idioten sitzen, die ihr Geschäft nicht verstehen? Ich mit meinen 7 Chars, davon 3 70er warte sehnsüchtig auf WotLK, weil mein Main schon lange weiter kommen möchte, und nur noch SSC oder BT gehen fetzt dann letzlich auch nicht mehr...
> 
> Scissor


Wenn interessiert's ob Warhammer WoW ablöst oder nicht?

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe sehnlichst, dass nur ein Bruchteil von WoW - Leuten nach Warhammer wechseln. Und davon dann wiederum ein größer Teil wieder zurück zum WoW Wotlk geht.

10 mil., 5 mil., 1 mil., 500k, 250 oder gar nur 150k Abonnenten? Alles scheißegal! (Ok, das könnte ein Problem werden, wenn dann EA sagt "Ne is nix, is uns zuwenig!")

Man schaue auf Eve Online, etwa zwischen 200-300k Abonennten und ein riesenerfolg. Ja, man liest und hört nix davon, weil es eben so ein kleiner Teil ist.

Also ich hoffe, dass Warhammer Online niemals 10 Mil. Abonnenten erreicht!


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Scissor schrieb:


> Boahh... Leute, die keinen fehlerfreien Satz schreiben können, schreiben darüber, ob WAR WoW ablöst oder nicht. WoW wird der Spitzenreiter bleiben. Ich habe auch auf HdRO gehofft und war nur enttäuscht. AoC habe ich erst gar nicht angetestet wegen der offensichtlichen Bugs. WotLK wird wieder so viele nach WoW ziehen, wie Blizz das geplant hat. Ihr glaubt doch nicht , dass bei Blizz Idioten sitzen, die ihr Geschäft nicht verstehen? Ich mit meinen 7 Chars, davon 3 70er warte sehnsüchtig auf WotLK, weil mein Main schon lange weiter kommen möchte, und nur noch SSC oder BT gehen fetzt dann letzlich auch nicht mehr...
> 
> Scissor




Jedem wie er will. Ich werd WAR spielen, weil ich nen Warhammer Fan bin und das mehr als ich Warcraft Fan bin. Warcraft war für mich eh nur ne Alternative seit den Strategiespielen, weil hier bei uns in der Gegend keiner das Table Top spielt oder es kaum gute Warhammer PC Spiele gab. Ganz sicher, wird WoW nicht abgelöst werden, aber alle, die Fans der Warhammer Geschichte sind, werden mit Sicherheit WAR spielen und dafür das seit BC langweilig gewordene WoW weglassen. Ich hatte 3 Accounts bei WoW und hab die nun gekündigt, weil das tägliche farmen nervt und ich die Items, die ich bei BC bekommen hab eh wieder nix wert sind, sobald das neue Addon rauskommt. Wenn Blizzard mehr Zwischenraum lassen würde, zwischen den Addons, und stattdessen mehr im aktuellen Spiel verbessern und neues hinzubringen, wäre es auch geschmacksvoller. Ich hab vor BC in den Raids immer mitgemacht und bin auch zu was gekommen... Was war das ganze wert? Ich hatte meinen Spaß dabei und hab mit anderen zusammen viel Zeit verbracht, was eine gute Erfahrung war. Mit BC wurde das Spiel um einiges leichter als zuvor und nahm gewaltig den Spielspaß und das sagen ettliche WoW Spieler, die sich auskennen und schon länger dabei sind. Blizzard will einfach mehr Geld bekommen und daher kommen die jährlich mit Addons daher. Aber dass dann manche Leute keine Lust aufs Farmen haben und stundenlanges Instanzen besuchen, wenn sie eh wissen, dass mit dem nächsten Addon, das alles umsonst war, das interessiert manche gar nicht.

WoW ist nen gutes Spiel... oder war ein gutes Spiel. Man konnte dort viel virtuell erreichen und seine Zeit verbringen, aber es ist Zeit, dass endlich was neues aufm Markt kommt, was auch nötig ist. Ich will nicht über WoW schimpfen oder gar sagen, dass es schlecht ist. Es ist halt jedem sein eigener Geschmack und die Leute sollen daraus machen, was sie für richtig halten. Nur mir persönlich ist WoW zu langweilig geworden... und zu einfach nach diversen Patches


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Wenn interessiert's ob Warhammer WoW ablöst oder nicht?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil hoffe sehnlichst, dass nur ein Bruchteil von WoW - Leuten nach Warhammer wechseln. Und davon dann wiederum ein größer Teil wieder zurück zum WoW Wotlk geht.
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so. Bin froh, wenn WAR nicht soooo puplik wird wie wow, denn dann bleiben die CS Kiddys schonmal bei wow und auch paar andere Vollpfosten die ärger machten. In nem anderen Thread wurde das schonmal erwähnt und es sind einige der selben Meinung, dass WAR lieber klein und fein sein sollte, statt so bekannt zu sein wie wow. So spielt wie bei DAoC nur ein eingefleischter Teil und die haben umso mehr Spaß bei der Sache. So wie es auch sein sollte.


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe, dass Warhammer Online niemals 10 Mil. Abonnenten erreicht!


Dito. Wow wurde für mich ab dem Zeitpunkt langweilig, wo alles nur noch für die breite Masse zurechgestampft wurde und man versuchte, dem Hardcoreraider als auch dem letzten Daddy, der nur am Sonntag zwei Std zocken darf, alles zu ermöglichen. Die erste Zeit, als wow noch keine zig Milllionen Spieler hatte, fuhr es genau nach meinem Geschmack. 
Daher hoff auch ich, dass WAR kein Spiel mit 10 Mio wird.


----------



## Patso (12. August 2008)

naja dawn of war find ich ganz gut ( is auch bischen warhamme rmit drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

naja aber wen ich mir hier das so durchlesen spar ich mir doch leiber das geld für warhammer online und schau mir das table top mal an ( obwohl ich da enorme probleme mit bekomme nen mitspieler zu finden... )

ach ja :
SCHADE das ich nie DAoC gespielt habe scheint ja echt gut zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> naja dawn of war find ich ganz gut ( is auch bischen warhamme rmit drin :p )
> 
> naja aber wen ich mir hier das so durchlesen spar ich mir doch leiber das geld für warhammer online und schau mir das table top mal an ( obwohl ich da enorme probleme mit bekomme nen mitspieler zu finden... )
> 
> ...



musst mal nach dem Spiel Warhammer 40k Chaos Gate ausschau halten. Da haste die Rundenbasierten Elemente drin  Das Spiel ist einfach ein MUSS für Warhammer Fans  Ausserdem ist die Musik geil


----------



## surilko (12. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> naja dawn of war find ich ganz gut ( is auch bischen warhamme rmit drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## WAR_FAN (12. August 2008)

Ich finde WAR wäre dazu fähig WoW abzulösen da is in vielen Foren schon mit Heißhunger erwartet wird. Viele leute schreiben sie werden von WoW weg gehn und WAR spieln. So ist es bei mir auch.
Übrigens wird die Comicgrafik von WoW auch nicht allzulange mehr mithalten können. Da sind Spiele wie AoC HDRO oder eben WAR besser.
War wird auf jeden fall besser als AOC oder HDRO und WoW ist eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass AOC echt nicht so der Bringer ist. Hab mit WoW aufgehört und bin direkt zu AOC. Die Grafik ist zwar super und die Gewaltdarstellung der Uncut Fassung ist nochdazu nen Hingucker wert. Aber es hat einfach nicht so den Reiz wie wow. Mit WAR kann ich es leider noch nicht vergleichen, weil ich noch immer auf den Tag warte, wo die PO Beta startet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (12. August 2008)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> Ich finde WAR wäre dazu fähig abzulösen da is in vielen Foren schon mit Heißhunger erwartet wird. Viele leute schreiben sie werden von WoW weg gehn und WAR spieln. So ist es bei mir auch.
> Übrigens wird die Cimicgrafik von WoW auch nicht allzulange mehr mithalten können. Da sind spiele wie AoC HDRO oder eben WAR besser.
> War wird auf jeden fall besser als AOC oder HDRO und WoW ist eine Frage der Zeit.


WAR wird zwar von vielen wie du es sagst mit heißhunger erwartet aber rat mal wie viele heiß auf WotLK sind.Bis WoW abegelöst wird von einen neuen spiel wird es noch ein wenig dauern.Denn immoment sehe ich in keinem spiel das potenzial WoW zu schlagen sorry wenn ihr anderer meinung seid ist mir eigentlich egal is halt meine meinung


----------



## skullboy (12. August 2008)

ich hoffe irgendwie beides denn bei einem durchschnitts spiel gibt es wohl kaum server-überlastungen
aber wenn es so erfolgreich wird wie wow bzw. noch erfolgreicher (was man sich nur träumen kann) ist die community gross und man kann sich mit mehr leuten austauschen. hm ich weiss ja auch nich so recht


was ich sehr schade finde,ist dass ich es mir kaufen will aber ich komm ins internat un d dakann ich halt schlecht spielen.
ich werds trotzdem tun


----------



## skullboy (12. August 2008)

was ich aber noch sagen möchte ist dass war eigentlich genauso ist wie wow nur dass es bessere grafik bessere handlung und bessere systeme hat^^


----------



## Clubmaster (12. August 2008)

Herrgott Leute es wird doch wohl Platz für zwei gute große MMORPGs geben ohne dass man gleich auf dem anderen Rumhacken muss. WAR für PvP-Spieler und WoW für PvE-Fans, das wäre das optimale was dabei herauskommt. WoW war immer ein PvE-Spiel und in dem Bereich macht Blizzard so schnell keiner was vor (schon gar nicht WAR), PvP ist da ne andere Sache und ich muss sagen, dass das was WoW am meisten zu schaffen macht dieser erzwungene PvP Wahn ist. Alle Leute, denen PvP wichtig ist sollen bitteschön fix zu WAR gehen, da wird ihnen auch diese nervige "R00xxor-Meine-Gruppe-ist-mir-scheißegal-hauptsache MEGACRITC" Attitüde schnell abgewöhnt.


----------



## Moronic (12. August 2008)

Na hoffentlich bleibt WoW so Erfolgreich. So bleiben die ganzen Kiddies bei ihrem One-Button-Game und der Rest kann sich in aller Ruhe mit WAR auseinandersetzen.

Ich hab lieber ein Spiel das qualitativ hochwertig rüberkommt als ein Spiel dessen Entwickler, aufgrund immensen Erfolgs, den Spieler mit mehr oder minder sinnvollen Features abspeist.

Qualität (WAR) > Quantität (WoW)

Nicht zu vergessen dass dies nur meine Meinung wiederspiegelt.


----------



## Clubmaster (12. August 2008)

skullboy schrieb:


> was ich aber noch sagen möchte ist dass war eigentlich genauso ist wie wow nur dass es bessere grafik bessere handlung und bessere systeme hat^^



Schön, dass wir mal drüber gesprochen haben.


----------



## Clubmaster (12. August 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich bleibt WoW so Erfolgreich. So bleiben die ganzen Kiddies bei ihrem One-Button-Game und der Rest kann sich in aller Ruhe mit WAR auseinandersetzen.
> 
> Ich hab lieber ein Spiel das qualitativ hochwertig rüberkommt als ein Spiel dessen Entwickler, aufgrund immensen Erfolgs, den Spieler mit mehr oder minder sinnvollen Features abspeist.
> 
> ...




Gute, dass Du den letzten Satz noch gesagt hast, denn argumentativ belegen kann man das wohl kaum.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Wird WAR wie WOW?

Hmm...WAR wird bestimmt nicht so gut wie WoW..aber ein netter abklatsch^^


----------



## Moronic (12. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Gute, dass Du den letzten Satz noch gesagt hast, denn argumentativ belegen kann man das wohl kaum.



Eigentlich sollte es ja klar sein das in einem Forum jeder nur seine Meinung vertritt, aber ich ahnte schon das dies oft schlichtweg vergessen wird :-P


----------



## Slaargh (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Wird WAR wie WOW?
> 
> Hmm...WAR wird bestimmt nicht so gut wie WoW..aber ein netter abklatsch^^




Du hast es noch immer nicht kapiert, oder?

Es sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Spiele, Die man nicht mit einander vergleichen sollte. Das einzige was gleich ist, ist die Tatsache das beide Spiele ihre eigene Fantasy-Basis haben. Irgendwie redet man hier gegen eine Wand an. 

Hier ist -> WAR <------------------------------------ und da ist ------------------------------------> WoW <-            

Und dazwischen liegen Welten.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Bei der Wow Horde sehen eigentlich nur manche Chars wirklich gut und böse aus. Gerade ein Untoter mit Schurkenmaske oder manche Casterroben machen wirklich was her. Aber dann gibts die Kehrseite, weibliche Taurendruiden mit T1 Kopf o.O usw, das sieht mehr lächerlich als böse aus. Genauso wie die Zul Aman Sets, mein Krieger sah streckenweise wie ein Murloc oder n schlechter Voodooclown aus.



Das liegt aber daran das bei WoW die Horde nicht wirklich böse ist. Die bösen Untoten sind die Geißel und die spielbaren sind die Verlassenen (also Forsaken, Verlassenen klingt iwie so unbekannt).. bei WoW könnte man eigentlich ohne weiteres beide Fraktionen zusammenlegen - böse sein bleibt den NPCs vorbehalten, oder den Goblins mauhahaha.
Ausserdem ist mein Krieger voll stylish!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Schönen Tag noch.


<3


----------



## Patso (12. August 2008)

hmmm aber des zwergenmount in warhammer hatt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Omg, wie sinnlos dieser Thread inzwischen geworden ist...WoW Fanboys, W.A.R Fanboys, generelles Geflame und alle 2 Seiten mal eine Meldung die es wert ist gelesen zu werden...

Die Kernfrage ist inzwischen beantwortet. World of Warcraft und Warhammer Online Age of Reckoning sind zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Spiele, die ausser ihrem Setting in einer Fantasyumgebung so gut wie nichts gemeinsam haben.
Gründe dafür finden sich auf den obigen 14 Seiten mehr als nur genug. Weitere Diskussion endet nur noch im Flamewar.

Die Frage wer mehr Käufer anzieht ist aus zwei Gründen Sinnlos:

1. Weil das Spiel noch nicht mal erschienen ist
2. Weil sich so etwas mit der Zeit ändert. Jeder der glaubt WoW wird immer, bis in alle Ewigkeit, oder in 5 Jahren immer noch Millionen von Accounts haben...lernt logisches Denken. Dasselbe gilt für die, die glauben W.A.R hat vom Start weg 7 Millionen Accounts.


So, das zu den beiden Kerndiskussionsthemen hier. W.A.R wollte nie wie WoW sein, kann nie wie WoW sein, soll nie wie WoW sein, und wird nie wie WoW sein.

Ach und noch was...das hin und hergehacke, herumgeflame, die Beleidigungen, etceterapete ist vollkommen unnötig. Benehmt euch wie die geistig reifen Menschen die ihr bei nicht - anonymer zwischenmenschlicher Kommunikation auch seid. Was wir nicht brauchen können, ist ein weiterer geschlossener Thread auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Patso (12. August 2008)

ich fühl mich einfach mal nich angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( und gehe videos von der e3 oder so anschauen...)


----------



## Chiril (12. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird so 3-5 Millionen Spieler nach 1-2 Jahren haben. Archlord hat 500.000 Spieler und ist 2006 erschienen. Da sollte WAR ja locker mehr schaffen, aber so viel wie WoW wird es wohl nicht bekommen und das ist auch gut so. Wobei ich sagen muss das Archlord eigentlich kostenlos ist aber man kann dort Items für echtes geld kaufen. Naja  man MUSS die Items kaufen um im PvP nicht unterlegen zu sein. Ich finde solche Ingame shops einfach nur Kacke und Spiele lieber ein Spiel mit Monatsgebühren als ein Spiel in dem ich Items kaufen muss. Archlord ist auch ziemlich verbugt. meine Gilde wurde durch einen Bug gelöscht und seitem hab ich das Spiel nicht mehr angerührt.
> wo das Geld für die Items hinfließt weiß ich nicht aber auf jedenfall nicht zum verbessern des Spiels. Bei WAR wird das Geld ja zum Verbessern genommen. So mehr fällt mir grad nicht dazu ein^^




Fanboy ? :>

Nein, kleiner Scherz meinerseits. Ich denke kaum, dass WAR an die 3-5 Millionen rankommt, höchstens 500k - 1 Millionen... Und woher weist du, dass das Geld zum Verbessern des Spiel benutzt wird? Kann zwar wer gesagt haben, muss aber nicht stimmen. Außerdem wird WAR nie so erfolgreich werden, weil es auf PvP spezialisiert ist, was ca 50-60% der WoW Spieler nicht gefallen wird. Ich werden es mir allerdings auf jeden Fall einmal aunschauen, vielleicht gefällt es mir ja sogar ;-)


----------



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Und ich glaube das Morgen Samstag, Robinson Crusoe der nächste Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten und Freitag (Ganz recht, sein Freund den er auf dieser beknackten Insel aufgegabelt hat) Verteidigungsminister ist.

Desweiteren glaube ich an die Quadratur des Kreises, das universelle Huhn und Yoda!


Ausserdem wird Angela Merkel nächsten Montag die Wahl zur "Miss Buffed 2008" gewinnen.


----------



## Slaargh (12. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ausserdem wird Angela Merkel nächsten Montag die Wahl zur "Miss Buffed 2008" gewinnen.




Mr. Buffed 2008 bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Sei nicht so fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (12. August 2008)

kannt du mir das mit dem huhn mal erklären ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Wieso ist denn WAR "KOMPLETT" anders als WoW?? versteh ich nit..Die selben gelben Ausrufezeichen das selbe TANK, DD, RANGE DD, CASTER DD, HEALER prinzip, die Charaktere spielen sich im Prinzip gleich. So ziemlich alles ist gleich, selbst die selben langweiligen Kampfanimationen..wenn nicht sogar noch langweiliger <.<..Orks, Elfen, Zwerge....nur weil das spiel ein etwas anderes Setting hat, ist WAR trotzdem das am nächsten gelegene Spiel was man mit WoW vergleichen könnte...

WAR lässt sich besser als jedes anderes Spiel mit WoW vergleichen meiner Meinung nach...

und warum ich denke dass WAR nur ein netter abklatsch von WoW wird?..naja was Mythic gemacht hat war nie so der bringer im vergleich zu dem was Blizzard so macht..und EA? Ohh gott..wenn ich nur an diese Firma als PC Spieler denke wird mir schlecht...

Die meisten sind doch nur blind, mit Erwartungen bis nach Bagdad gestreckt..Hype ist eine gefährliche Sache, ich denke WAR wirds merken wenns mal raus ist..(ich denke nur^^)

Ich warte mal ab was mein Spielehäftschen dazu sagt..wenns unter 90% gibt dann lass ich ehh die Finger davon. Nicht dass Ich das generell mache, aber bei MMO´s will ich Créme de la créme haben. AoC liegt mir immernoch sauer auf der Zunge^^


----------



## Keksemacher (12. August 2008)

also der größte unterschied ist ja wohl mal das WAR sich auf PvP spezialisiert und WoW auf PVE und das bedeutet das man solche spiele eigentlich kaum vergleichen kann


----------



## Erdnussbutter (12. August 2008)

war wird nciht wie wow


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn WAR "KOMPLETT" anders als WoW?? versteh ich nit..Die selben gelben Ausrufezeichen das selbe TANK, DD, RANGE DD, CASTER DD, HEALER prinzip, die Charaktere spielen sich im Prinzip gleich. So ziemlich alles ist gleich, selbst die selben langweiligen Kampfanimationen..wenn nicht sogar noch langweiliger <.<..Orks, Elfen, Zwerge....nur weil das spiel ein etwas anderes Setting hat, ist WAR trotzdem das am nächsten gelegene Spiel was man mit WoW vergleichen könnte...



Fast alles davon gibt's in Baldur's Gate 1, Icewind Dale, da war WoW noch gar nicht auf dem Markt...

Und nu'?


----------



## Grimtom (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn WAR so wie überall geschreien und geprahlt wird nicht rüstugsorientiert wird wie WoW also T1,2,3,4,5,6,..... dann wirds auch nur eine "durchnittsanzahl" an anhängern finden



Warum machen Leute ein Spiel immer abhängig von diesen scheiss Itemkram ?


----------



## triXXar (12. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Fast alles davon gibt's in Baldur's Gate 1, Icewind Dale, da war WoW noch gar nicht auf dem Markt...
> 
> Und nu'?



Warcraft 1 + 2 gibts länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

triXXar schrieb:


> Warcraft 1 + 2 gibts länger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mag sein. Sind allerdings Strategiespiele, während Baldur's Gate ein RPG ist.



Grimtom schrieb:


> Warum machen Leute ein Spiel immer abhängig von diesen scheiss Itemkram ?


Warum wohl? Weil WoW ein reines Itemspiel ist. Kannste drehen wie du willst, letztendlich geht's im Kern nur um Items bei WoW!


----------



## triXXar (12. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Mag sein. Sind ausserdem Strategiespiele, während Baldur's Gate ein RPG ist.


whatever, 
warcraft hat die orcs in spielen als erstes eingeführt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und b2t wer die beta gespielt hat weiß das sich die spiele sehr ähneln und die grafik nicht so toll is...


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

triXXar schrieb:


> whatever,
> warcraft hat die orcs in spielen als erstes eingeführt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich erinnere mich noch an Schwarzpelzen, auch schwarze Orks genannt, die Aventurien in Das Schwarze Auge 1 - Die Schicksalsklinge unsicher gemacht haben.

Da war Warcraft 1 gerade erstmal in früher Entwicklung.

Oder Might and Magic 3 - Isles of Terra, 1991 release, Orks im Spiel...


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2008)

triXXar schrieb:


> whatever,
> warcraft hat die orcs in spielen als erstes eingeführt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mh spiele.. Warhammer.. mh.. Das WHFB/40k Tabletop hatte schon bunte (GRÜNE!) Darstellungen von Orks in Form von Figuren, lange vor Warcraft I. 
Warcraft hat den Markt nicht erfunden und wird ihn auch nichtmehr ewig halten - wobei ich in 2*Punkten deiner Meinung bin, diese Vergleichsscheue ist unbegründet und dämlich und WAR wird WoW nicht ablösen, nicht bei release.. vielleicht irgendwann, vielleicht garnicht.

Trotzdem <3 WAR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (12. August 2008)

triXXar schrieb:


> und b2t wer die beta gespielt hat weiß das sich die spiele sehr ähneln und die grafik nicht so toll is...


Failed. Die GRafik ist halt sau gut. Du siehst, es liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## triXXar (12. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mh spiele.. Warhammer.. mh.. Das WHFB/40k Tabletop hatte schon bunte (GRÜNE!) Darstellungen von Orks in Form von Figuren, lange vor Warcraft I.



Sry ich meinte in Videospielen...
Wenn man danach geht is Herr der Ringe wohl der "Gründer" der Orks (und nein ich meine nicht das spiel...)


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

triXXar schrieb:


> Sry ich meinte in Videospielen...
> Wenn man danach geht is Herr der Ringe wohl der "Gründer" der Orks (und nein ich meine nicht das spiel...)


Wohl eher John Ronald Reuel Tolkien.


----------



## triXXar (12. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Wohl eher John Ronald Reuel Tolkien.


der wie wir alle wissen die hobbits und mittelerde erfunden hat


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

Wieso hab ich nur das Gefühl, dass es hier Leute gibt, die denken das War Universum existiert erst seit gestern und wurde komplett dem Wow "Universum" nachgeklatscht? 
Denke mit dem ursprünglichen War Universum, das es schon sehr lange gibt, hat sich von diesen Leuten keiner befasst. Das sind auch die, die nicht mal wissen, dass es Warcraft schon vor World of Warcraft gab   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

triXXar schrieb:


> der wie wir alle wissen die hobbits und mittelerde erfunden hat


Und die Orks. 



> The *humanoid, non-maritime race of Orcs* that exists in Middle-earth *is J. R. R. Tolkien's invention*. The term 'Orc' is usually capitalised in Tolkien's writing, but not necessarily in other sources. In Tolkien's writing, Orcs are of human shape, but smaller than Men, ugly, filthy, with a taste for manflesh.


Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Nun kommen also die WoW Fanboys die behaupten Blizzard hätte das gesamte MMORPG Genre erfunden und stellen natürlich wieder angebliche Betaerfahrungen in den Raum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr behauptet die Klassen in WAR seien die gleichen wie in WoW...naja dann schießt ihr euch selbst ins Knie, denn Krieger, Schurken, Jäger und Zauberer gabs auch schon vor WoW in MMORPG´s.

Sämtliche Klassen die es in WoW gibt, gibt es z.b. in Daoc, dort sogar teils direkt in 3facher Ausfertigung (Schurke entspricht so ziemlich den Klassen Infiltrator, Schattenklinge und Nachtschatten). 
Und was will man bitte sonst anders machen ? Allein die behauptung, weil es in WAR Tanks, Ranged DD, Healer und Melee DD gibt wäre es WoW nachgemacht ist absolut lächerlich. Es gibt nach diesen Grundtypen keine anderen mehr und zudem gibt es diese Archetypen schon seitdem es RPG Spiele gibt.

Die Grafik ist zudem deutlich detailreicher als die von WoW. WAR nutzt die Oblivion Engine und man weiss ja, wie viel Detailreichtum damit möglich ist. Die Rüstungen sind extrem detailreich gestaltet in WAR und bestehen nicht wie in WoW aus ein paar platten die rosa leuchten.

Klar hat WAR nen Comic-Stil aber trotzdem ist es bei weitem nicht so Comichaft wie WoW. Vor allem die Hochelfen/Dunkelelfen wirken doch recht realistisch.

Dazu hat Blizzard Warcraft von Warhammer kopiert. Damals wollte Games Workshop zusammen mit Blizzard ein Warhammer Spiel machen. GW war dann aber doch nicht einverstanden und entzog Blizzard die Lizenz. Blizzard änderte dann Warhammer leicht um und nannte es Warcraft. 

Übrigens : Warhammer existiert seit 25 Jahren !!!


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dunkelelfen wirken doch recht realistisch.



Ich weiß net, die Sorceress sieht aus als ob sie Prothesen um die Brust geschnallt trägt.


----------



## derseppel (12. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sämtliche Klassen die es in WoW gibt, gibt es z.b. in Daoc, dort sogar teils direkt in 3facher Ausfertigung (Schurke entspricht so ziemlich den Klassen Infiltrator, Schattenklinge und Nachtschatten).
> Und was will man bitte sonst anders machen ? Allein die behauptung, weil es in WAR Tanks, Ranged DD, Healer und Melee DD gibt wäre es WoW nachgemacht ist absolut lächerlich. Es gibt nach diesen Grundtypen keine anderen mehr und zudem gibt es diese Archetypen schon seitdem es RPG Spiele gibt.




wobei man sagen muss das die klassin in sich nahezugleich sind und nur zu den verschienen Völkern gehören

Hach meine Schattenklinge *schwelg*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Warum machen Leute ein Spiel immer abhängig von diesen scheiss Itemkram ?



Weils den meisten einfach Spaß macht immer bessere Items sammeln zu können ganz einfach^^


----------



## Vandergroth (12. August 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr? Wird WAR so wie WOW (so erfolgreich) oder eher so ein Durchschnitsspiel(100k Mitglieder)



Rein wirtschaftlich wird es genau so ein renner wie WoW, alleine bei 700k registrierten Communitymitgliedern. Wenn nur die Hälfte das Spiel kauft, ist es schon auf dem Erfolgswagen ganz oben mit dabei.

Was die Spielerschaft und den Spielspaß angeht können wir eigentlich nur hoffen, daß es WoW zumindest im PvP (RvR) um Welten schlagen wird!
Schließlich wird WAR genau dafür konzipiert und ausgelegt.
Vollkommen im Gegensatz zu WoW, bei dem PvP erst nachträglich implementiert wurde und immernoch "Gamebreaker-Klassen" NICHT generft werden.

Was den "neuen" oder "alten" Zufluß von WoW bezüglich des neuen Addons angeht, wird WoW definitiv weiterhin an der Spitze bleiben, keine Frage.
Aber WAR wird viele Dinge besser machen und auch geschickter angehen, als es bei WoW gemacht wird.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
WAR wird WoW in den Schatten stellen! Und das ausschließlich nur durch das PvP Balancing, welches bei WoW seit 3 Jahren auf der Strecke geblieben ist...


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Weils den meisten einfach Spaß macht immer bessere Items sammeln zu können ganz einfach^^



Jedem das sein. Ich find sowas total langweilig. Sowas ist doch nichts Allgemeines, sondern wohl etwas was wohl vielen Spass macht aber sicher nicht allen. Ich find z.b. das Daocprinzip absolut genial, wo es eben nicht darum geht immer besser werdenden Items hinterher zu jagen !!!

Aber genau das kapieren die ganzen WoW-Fans ja nicht. Nur weil 10 Mio. ne Itemspirale Spass macht, bedeutet dies doch nicht, dass nun alle MMORPG´s ne Itemspirale haben müssen.

Fussball ist in Deutschland auch Sport Nr.1 aber schafft man deswegen alle anderen Sportarten ab, nur weil sie weniger beliebt sind ?

Der Computerspielemarkt ist ein Markt der sich nach der Nachfrage richtet. Die Spieler die Itemspirale mögen sind befriedigt. Die Leute, die aber andere Systeme z.b. PvP Systeme bevorzugen haben eine erhöhte Nachfrage und genau da setzt WAR an !!!

WAR wird so 500k - 1Mio. Abos etwa haben schätze ich. WoW wird es niemals ablösen, denn WAR zielt gar nicht richtig auf den Massenmarkt.
Dass WoW kein PvP Balancing hinbekommt ist übrigens leicht erklärt : WoW ist ein PvE Spiel, man kann daraus nachträglich kein PvP Spiel machen.
WAR ist von Anfang an auf RvR ausgelegt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Rein wirtschaftlich wird es genau so ein renner wie WoW, alleine bei 700k registrierten Communitymitgliedern. Wenn nur die Hälfte das Spiel kauft, ist es schon auf dem Erfolgswagen ganz oben mit dabei.
> 
> Was die Spielerschaft und den Spielspaß angeht können wir eigentlich nur hoffen, daß es WoW zumindest im PvP (RvR) um Welten schlagen wird!
> Schließlich wird WAR genau dafür konzipiert und ausgelegt.
> ...



Und erst kürzlich hab ich einen Artikel über die gefährlichkeit des Hypes von Spielen gelesen..Gott sei mit Mythic wenn die ja nicht die Erwartungen von Leuten wie dir erfüllen^^


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

Viele andere MMOs gehen auch eher auf Zielgruppen zu als Wow. 

Aoc geht ausschließlich auf Erwachsene mit einer Vorliebe für etwas barbarische Spiele ein. Eine 40 jährige Mami die gerne in Wow angelt und Spaziergänge durchs sonnige Nagrand macht, ist dort genauso fehl am Platz wie ein 12 jähriger, dessen Eltern ihm kein Spiel für 18+ kaufen. Genauso nimmt Funcom aufgrund der überragenden Grafik in Kauf, dass viele sich wegen zu schlechter Hardware das game nicht kaufen werden. 
Ausgeschlossen sind also alle unter 18, die Spieler mit älterer Hardware sowie Leute, denen das Barbarentum nicht gefällt.

Warhammer geht hauptsächlich auf die PVP Fraktion ein und stellt PVE eher in den Hintergrund. Viele PVEler sind davon abgeschreckt und lassen die Finger davon. 

LOTRO zieht in erster Linie Fans von Herr der Ringe an und hält sich auch recht strikt an den Geschichtsgeber. Interessiert sich jmd nicht für HDR, wird er sich in den wenigsten Fällen das game kaufen. 

Und was macht Wow? Wow versucht die komplette breite Masse zwischen 12 und 99 zu erreichen. Sie haben das MMO so gestaltet, dass der Casual, der Twinker, der Hardcoreraider, der Normalraidende, der PVEler und der PVPler irgendwas zu tun hat. Inwiefern der jeweilige Inhalt den Leuten dann gefällt ist ne andere Sache, ich zB habe genau wegen dieser Massenvermarktung aufgehört. Aber Fakt ist, dass Wow gar keine eigentliche Zielgruppe hat sondern JEDEN der sich für MMOs begeistert ansprechen will. 
Allein daher ist das game schon führend was Acc angeht.


----------



## Belthar (12. August 2008)

Mal gucken ob WAR überhaupt was wird, denke das wird ein bisschen schneller langweilig als WoW da nur PvP denk ich schnell langweilig wird , außerdem müsste man gucken ob es richtig fertig ist da die ja ein wenig unter Zeitdruck leiden ( nich wie WoW die paar Jahre)


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Tja und genau deshalb ist in WoW alles recht oberflächlich gehalten. Von RP bis PvP ist alles einfach gehalten und nie wird es komplex. PvE ist das einzige was durchaus Tiefe hat aber rest ist wirklich total oberflächlich.

Vanguard hat sich sehr an RP Spieler gerichtet
Lotro an Herr der Ringe Fans und auch mehr RP.
AoC wie Erwachsene und Fans von Conan.

Und WAR richtet sich an RvR Spieler und Fans von Warhammer. Die Mutter oder Familenvater die in WoW freudig durch Stormwind wandern wird man in WAR vergeblich finden, die gehören nicht zur Zielgruppe.

@Belthar : Jemanden, der PvP mag wird es in WAR garantiert nicht langweilig werden. Jemand der nur aufs Itemsammeln fixiert ist wird allerdings sehr schnell die Freude an WAR verlieren. Das beste ist, wenn man in beidem interessiert ist. Dann hat man wirklich ne Menge zu tun.


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Und was macht Wow? Wow versucht die komplette breite Masse zwischen 12 und 99 zu erreichen. Sie haben das MMO so gestaltet, dass der Casual, der Twinker, der Hardcoreraider, der Normalraidende, der PVEler und der PVPler irgendwas zu tun hat. Inwiefern der jeweilige Inhalt den Leuten dann gefällt ist ne andere Sache, ich zB habe genau wegen dieser Massenvermarktung aufgehört. Aber Fakt ist, dass Wow gar keine eigentliche Zielgruppe hat sondern JEDEN der sich für MMOs begeistert ansprechen will.
> Allein daher ist das game schon führend was Acc angeht.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Danke für diesen Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab auch sehr lange Wow gespielt, es halt aufgehört, weil ich in sachen PvP nicht befriedigt wurde. Deshalb ist mein Augenmerk jetzt auf WAR...


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Danke für diesen Beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir genau so. Find PvP in wow einfach schrecklich und hoffe das War nicht equipt abhängig wird sonst häng ich es schnell wieder an den nagel denn genau das ist es was mich von wow weggebracht hat.... 

Die ganzen Änderungen mit Arena und Abhärtung haben alles für mich zur nichte gemacht und mir allen spaß am spiel genommen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die ganzen Änderungen mit Arena und Abhärtung haben alles für mich zur nichte gemacht und mir allen spaß am spiel genommen.



Was genau soll den daran schlecht sein? Ich fands toll, gut nicht jede Klasse kann erfolgreich in jedem Bracket spielen, doch da gibts ne ganz einfach Lösung: einfach ein Bracket und Lineup nehmen was besser zusammenpasst^^..Spaß machts mir aufjedenfall...Ich kapier euere Nörgelei nicht..aber in Foren zu nörgeln ist ja total "Hipp" und "In"^^  Und dann noch diese Propaganda: WAR ist guuuut, WAR ist guuut, WAR ist guuuut


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die ganzen Änderungen mit Arena und Abhärtung haben alles für mich zur nichte gemacht und mir allen spaß am spiel genommen.


Und davor haben die Leute nur rumgeweint wie scheiße es vor allem als Stoffträger gegen Krieger oder Schurken war, wo man nach 1-3 Schlägen die Radieschen von unten sah.

Also echt, die PvP Leute in WoW haben selber kein Plan was die wollen.


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Was genau soll den daran schlecht sein? Ich fands toll, gut nicht jede Klasse kann erfolgreich in jedem Bracket spielen, doch da gibts ne ganz einfach Lösung: einfach ein Bracket und Lineup nehmen was besser zusammenpasst^^..Spaß machts mir aufjedenfall...Ich kapier euere Nörgelei nicht..aber in Foren zu nörgeln ist ja total "Hipp" und "In"^^  Und dann noch diese Propaganda: WAR ist guuuut, WAR ist guuut, WAR ist guuuut



Hat Sie doch grad gesagt, was an dem PvP schlecht ist Ihrer Meinung nach.

Wer nörgelt denn hier? Hier wird, wie es in einem Forum üblich ist, disskutiert. Hier wird wegen dem vergleich von Wow und WAR gesprochen und nicht über "hipp und "In" (dieser Beitrag jetzt bezogen)!

Und zur "Propaganda", hier ist das WAR Forum und nicht das WoW Forum, vergiss das nicht. Ist doch klar, daß die Leute sich auf das Spiel freuen und nicht deswegen WoW die ganze Zeit schön reden...

Deee


----------



## Chiroc (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Und erst kürzlich hab ich einen Artikel über die gefährlichkeit des Hypes von Spielen gelesen..Gott sei mit Mythic wenn die ja nicht die Erwartungen von Leuten wie dir erfüllen^^



Gamestar Leser, wa? Aber du meintest ja auch schon, dass du WAR nur spielen wirst, wenn es mindestens eine 90er Wertung kriegt...wenn du dich nach sowas richtest bist du selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Gamestar Leser, wa? Aber du meintest ja auch schon, dass du WAR nur spielen wirst, wenn es mindestens eine 90er Wertung kriegt...wenn du dich nach sowas richtest bist du selber schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja das Setting an sich und einfach das Aussehen find ich nicht so interessant, deswegen würd ich nur reinschnuppern wenn die qualität stimmt^^, nicht so wie bei anderen MMO´s wo ich etwas voreilig war.....AoC *hust*


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Und davor haben die Leute nur rumgeweint wie scheiße es vor allem als Stoffträger gegen Krieger oder Schurken war, wo man nach 1-3 Schlägen die Radieschen von unten sah.
> 
> Also echt, die PvP Leute in WoW haben selber kein Plan was die wollen.



Nur das ich zu denen eben nicht gehört hab und es mir davor spaß gemacht hat jetzt eben nicht weiß nicht was dein problem ist....wenn du deine tage hast und deswegen bisle zickig bist dann kusch dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Naja das Setting an sich und einfach das Aussehen find ich nicht so interessant, deswegen würd ich nur reinschnuppern wenn die qualität stimmt^^, nicht so wie bei anderen MMO´s wo ich etwas voreilig war.....AoC *hust*



Nunja..ob die Qulität stimmt würde ich an der Wertung einer Computerspiele Zeitschrift nicht fest machen, vorallem nicht an der Gähnstar.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Nunja..ob die Qulität stimmt würde ich an der Wertung einer Computerspiele Zeitschrift nicht fest machen, vorallem nicht an der Gähnstar.




An was dann? etwa an der Meinung von Fanbois und Antis und dann daraus die defferenz ziehen oder sowas?^^

(btw. Gamestar ist ne super Zeitschrift, die Artikel sind auch super..zumindest suchen die sich nicht die dümmsten Leserbriefe raus um dann sich über die Schreiber lustig zu machen like PC-Games..echt Kopplos irgendwie...deren Homor passt mir sowieso hinten und vorne nicht)


----------



## Chiroc (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> An was dann? etwa an der Meinung von Fanbois und Antis und dann daraus die defferenz ziehen oder sowas?^^
> 
> (btw. Gamestar ist ne super Zeitschrift, die Artikel sind auch super..zumindest suchen die sich nicht die dümmsten Leserbriefe raus um dann sich über die Schreiber lustig zu machen like PC-Games..echt Kopplos irgendwie...deren Homor passt mir sowieso hinten und vorne nicht)



Nö, am selber spielen...ich richte mich garnicht mehr an die Meinung der Zeitschriften...regt mich meistens nur auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe mir meine erste Gamestar 1999 geholt...naja, finde seit dem ist sie stark abgesunken, aber selbst damals war schon teilweise so eine unterschwellige, überhebliche Art da, die mir nicht gefiel, find da die PC Games noch besser, am besten hat mir aber eigentlich die Power Play gefallen, aber wurd ja leider wieder eingestellt, jetzt hab ich für Infos das Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ab und an hol ich mir noch eine Game Zeitschrift, aber nur wenn es um die Preview eines Games geht, wo man noch nicht wirklich Infos im Netz findet.


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Gamestar und super....da hat jemand ne Entwicklung verschlafen. Es wurde in Vergangenheit mehrmals gezeigt und bewiesen, dass Gamestar sich von Spieleherstellern kaufen lässt.

Gamestar, Computerbild...ist wie Bildzeitung, für die breite Masse mit dicken Titeln und aussagenlosen Inhalt.

Wenn ihr wirklich eine kritische Spielereview/preview Zulaufstelle wollt, geht zu 4players.de . Vor kurzem erst gab's n Aufruhr da, als Atari dennen gedroht hat, nachdem sie Alone in the Darkness 4 nicht so berauschend bewertet haben. Während Gamestar hingegen zu Ataris zufriedenheit eine gute Bewertung abgab.

Sämtlichen Brief und Telefonverkehr kann man da nachlesen. Die nehmen sich echt kein Blatt vorm Mund! SOWAS nenn ich gut. Kritisch und neutral gegenüber der Spieleindustrie.


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> An was dann? etwa an der Meinung von Fanbois und Antis und dann daraus die defferenz ziehen oder sowas?^^
> 
> (btw. Gamestar ist ne super Zeitschrift, die Artikel sind auch super..zumindest suchen die sich nicht die dümmsten Leserbriefe raus um dann sich über die Schreiber lustig zu machen like PC-Games..echt Kopplos irgendwie...deren Homor passt mir sowieso hinten und vorne nicht)



Eigene meinung bilden würd ich sagen.....Irgendwo antesten ist immer noch das beste und das sicherste..... Jeder hat nen eigenen geschmack siehe zb pvp bei wow....manche hassen es allgemein manche lieben es im moment und andere wie ich liebten es früher....

So ist das uach mit anderen spielen zb mario galaxy fand ich gar nicht so toll wie es überall gemacht wurde...Dagegen gabs auch schon ein par spiele die bei magazinen ne nicht so gute bewertung gekriegt haben ich hab drotzdem nen heiden spaß dran hatte.

Alles ist geschmackssache so gibt es auch leute die sich gut und gern mit Free2play games unterhalten wie flyff oder so was ich zb nicht leiden kann andere aber schon.

Das gleiche gild für age of conan....es wird nicht jeder aufhören das ist gewiss und es wird genug leute geben die es spielen werden.

Ich hab auch schon von par leuten gehört das War hammer sein soll...hab auch schon ein par pms gekriegt wo mir gesagt wurde "War ist scheiße spiel lieber wow weiter das viel besser blubb bla usw"

Dh. Anzocken und entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was andere sagen kann einen zu 100% am arsch vorbei gehen.


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Gamestar und super....da hat jemand ne Entwicklung verschlafen. Es wurde in Vergangenheit mehrmals gezeigt und bewiesen, dass Gamestar sich von Spieleherstellern kaufen lässt.
> 
> Gamestar, Computerbild...ist wie Bildzeitung, für die breite Masse mit dicken Titeln und aussagenlosen Inhalt.
> 
> ...



jop 4players find ich auch super lese da gern artikel über spiele durch die mich interesieren oder guck allgemein mal tests durch um mich für neue spiele zu begeistern.


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Es gab schon so viele geile Spiele, die aber nem Redakteur einer Spielezeitschrift nicht gefielen und deswegen ne 60er Wertung bekamen. Also wer sich nach sowas richtig, sollte echt kein Computer spielen.

Beispiel an das ich mich erinner : Total Annihilation . Besser als Command & Conquer und das sowohl in Grafik als auch vom Spiel. TA hatte damals bereits 3D Gelände und echte Sichtlinien. Das war wo C&C noch ne 2D Landschaft war. Die Grafik war auch deutlich besser, aber da der Hype damals für C&C war bekam TA nur ne 70er Wertung.


----------



## Wabo (12. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird so 3-5 Millionen Spieler nach 1-2 Jahren haben. Archlord hat 500.000 Spieler und ist 2006 erschienen. Da sollte WAR ja locker mehr schaffen, aber so viel wie WoW wird es wohl nicht bekommen und das ist auch gut so. Wobei ich sagen muss das Archlord eigentlich kostenlos ist aber man kann dort Items für echtes geld kaufen. Naja  man MUSS die Items kaufen um im PvP nicht unterlegen zu sein. Ich finde solche Ingame shops einfach nur Kacke und Spiele lieber ein Spiel mit Monatsgebühren als ein Spiel in dem ich Items kaufen muss. Archlord ist auch ziemlich verbugt. meine Gilde wurde durch einen Bug gelöscht und seitem hab ich das Spiel nicht mehr angerührt.
> wo das Geld für die Items hinfließt weiß ich nicht aber auf jedenfall nicht zum verbessern des Spiels. Bei WAR wird das Geld ja zum Verbessern genommen. So mehr fällt mir grad nicht dazu ein^^



ganz ehrlich wenn wir auf die Spieleranzahl spekulieren würden dann kommt War meiner meinung nach höchstens auf 1,5 mio. 5 Mio wäre schon heftig aber sowas wird nie wieder kommen. WoW hat den Startschuss zu den MMORPG´s geschossen, die auswahl war groß (und die meißten kennte keine kostenlose wo man sich im internet herunterladen kann) was dazu führte das WoW einen gewaltigen Bumm erlebte.

Und genau das kann War einfach nicht schaffen, dafür ist die auswahl einfach zu groß.


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es gab schon so viele geile Spiele, die aber nem Redakteur einer Spielezeitschrift nicht gefielen und deswegen ne 60er Wertung bekamen. Also wer sich nach sowas richtig, sollte echt kein Computer spielen.



Die aussage das die leute keine computer spiele spieln solln ist schwachsin....sie sollten sich nur nicht aufregen wenn sie nen spiel dann kaufen was überall hoch gehoben wird und dann merken das es schrott ist und die spiele verpassen die andere schlecht sind ihnen aber dann spaß gemacht hätten.

Wer genau so wie wenn wer sagt" Wer probleme im leben hat sollte nicht leben"


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Und bevor hier gleich ein Objektivität/Subjektivität Flamewar ausbricht, mal das hier lesen:

http://4players.de/4players.php/kolumne_sh...lkultur/70.html


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Und bevor hier gleich ein Objektivität/Subjektivität Flamewar ausbricht, mal das hier lesen:
> 
> http://4players.de/4players.php/kolumne_sh...lkultur/70.html



^^ umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird nur die hälfte der leute lesen spätestens wenn die nächste seite auf ist und die leute nur noch die letze lesen


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Ok hast recht, etwas verkehrt ausgedrückt.

Besser wäre wohl diese Leute als die zu bezeichnen, die immer mit dem Strom schwimmen oder auf jeder Hype Welle mitreiten.
Zu meiner Schulzeit z.b. gabs ne Zeit wo auf einmal jeder Doc Martens Schuhe getragen hat. Die waren auf einma In.

Leute die sich nach solchen Bewegungen richten, haben meiner Meinung nach keine eigene Meinung und wollen Zwanghaft zur Masse dazu gehören. Ist ja auch logisch, denn je mehr Leute es sind, desto stärker fühlt man sich.

Ist so ähnlich wie im Fussball mit den Fans. Solange die Mannschaft erfolgreich spielt, bezeichnen sich viele als Fans. Steigt sie aber ab, sieht man erst wirklich wer ein echter Fan ist.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Klar muss man seinen eigenen Geschmack mit einbeziehen, trotzdem halt ich die Meinungen der Spieleredakteure die solch Wertungen vergeben als eine sehr gute Orientierungshilfe, mich interessiert ehh nicht jedes Spiel was ü 90er Wertungen hat, z.B. Crysis..ich fands nit so toll weil so Solo Ego Shooter nit mein Ding sind, aber Leuten, die dieses Genre mehr Intressiert, waren begeistert...unso blabla


Whatever, ich bin ehh ehr der WoW-Fanboi der noch ein Auge auf AION geworfen hat und AION trifft ja wieder komplett andere Geschmäcker^^..bin hier eigentlich total fehl am Platz, die Gründe warum WAR mir einfach nicht zuspricht habt ihr bestimmt schon von den Provozierern oft genug gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja WAR werd ich trotzdem noch etwas im Auge behalten, wenn auch etwas skeptischer als ein typischer Fanboi der einfach alles toll findet und auch so viel besser als WoW und ach so anderes blabla.....Wenn ich nur dran denke wie ich manche dazu gedrängt habe mit WoW aufzuhören um AoC anzufangen..um dann nach 80 Level festzustellen dass des Spiel einfach keinen Sinn macht..wird mir einfach nur schlecht :O...dafür gefiel mir dann WoW wieder umso besser xD


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur dran denke wie ich manche dazu gedrängt habe mit WoW aufzuhören um AoC anzufangen..um dann nach 80 Level festzustellen dass des Spiel einfach keinen Sinn macht..wird mir einfach nur schlecht :O...



Kein sinn? es ist ein spiel...wenn das es keinen spaß macht.....wow macht auch nicht MEHR SINN....Ein spiel macht sinn sobald es spaß macht.....dh wenns spaß macht machts auch sinn da man sich so in seiner freizeit wenn man alleine ist beschäftigen kann fals man will.

Macht es allerdings keinen spaß machts auch keinen sinn es zu spielen.

Das das spiel allgemein einfach keinen sinn macht ist also ne falsche aussage...denn das macht direkt kein spiel...oder wo macht es bei wow sinn items zu farmen und dann der ober G zu sein? 

Wo macht es sinn bei CSS sich abzuknallen ...ich mein für was? macht doch eigendlich keinen sinn die leute haben einen nichts getan....


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Kein sinn? es ist ein spiel...wenn das es keinen spaß macht.....wow macht auch nicht MEHR SINN....Ein spiel macht sinn sobald es spaß macht.....dh wenns spaß macht machts auch sinn da man sich so in seiner freizeit wenn man alleine ist beschäftigen kann fals man will.
> 
> Macht es allerdings keinen spaß machts auch keinen sinn es zu spielen.
> 
> ...



übertreib jetzt mal nicht...das mit "keinen Sinn" hast du falsch interpretiert^^...ich meinte damit einfach soviel wie: "es macht kein bock es zu spielen"..sag ich halt immer so..

Muss echt aufpassen T.T


----------



## HGVermillion (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Was genau soll den daran schlecht sein? Ich fands toll, gut nicht jede Klasse kann erfolgreich in jedem Bracket spielen, doch da gibts ne ganz einfach Lösung: einfach ein Bracket und Lineup nehmen was besser zusammenpasst^^..Spaß machts mir aufjedenfall...Ich kapier euere Nörgelei nicht..aber in Foren zu nörgeln ist ja total "Hipp" und "In"^^  Und dann noch diese Propaganda: WAR ist guuuut, WAR ist guuut, WAR ist guuuut



Du hast uns da grad ein super beispiel gegeben warum das WoW PvP etwas unbalanced ist, Nicht jeder kann erfolgreich in jedem  Bracked spielen, in einem Spiel in dem jede Klasse gleiche Chancen haben soll ist das nicht toll, bei WoW kann man eine entwicklung bemerken, nämlich World of Melecraft, am anfang hatten wir World of Magecraft, Zauberklassen waren IMBA da sie nicht unbedingt soviel Zauerschaden brauchten um mit diesem Schaden zu fahren, und die PvP ausrüstungen waren auch nicht so der Hammer, aber dann kam die Wende, nun haben wir World of Melecraft, Nahkämpfer skalieren derartig stark mit ihren Waffen und der Aurüstung das es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Und das soll dann gutes PvP sein? Ein PvP das das Ziel hat jeder kann gegen jeden gewinnen :/


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> übertreib jetzt mal nicht...das mit "keinen Sinn" hast du falsch interpretiert^^...ich meinte damit einfach soviel wie: "es macht kein bock es zu spielen"..sag ich halt immer so..
> 
> Muss echt aufpassen T.T



Grad wenn man in einen forum ist sollte man sich richtig ausdrücken weil nicht jeder weiß wie du was meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Grad wenn man in einen forum ist sollte man sich richtig ausdrücken weil nicht jeder weil wie du was meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da geb ich dir völlig recht weil ich weil jeder halt so..ach kA xD


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir völlig recht weil ich weil jeder halt so..ach kA xD



Da siehst mal 1 mal vertippt und schon hat man den salat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

hm interessant, was so in den letzten 4 Stunden passierte, wo ich Filme geschaut hab.
Wieder ein WoW Fanboy der sein Spiel in den Himmel lobt.
Ich hab auch WoW seit 3 Jahren gespielt und das auch nur, weil WoW bzw das ganze Warcraft Universum nen Abklatsch von Warhammer war. Ich hab auch die Strategiespiele gespielt... Also Warcraft 1-3 + die Addons zu den Teilen. Und warum? Weil mich die Orcs & Humans eben an Warhammer erinnert haben und somit es mir möglich war, die Tabletop Erlebnisse in fast ähnlicher Bauweise aufm Rechner zu spielen. 
Und Anfangs war ich sogar total von WoW begeistert. Sehr gute PvP Elemente und PvE Elemente. Man musste was dafür tun, um was zu erreichen. Dann kam der Patch vor Release von BC und PvP war plötzlich so einfach, dass JEDER an seine lila Items kam. Das selbe geschah nach BC mit dem PvE Part. Jetzt ist es nicht mehr so schwer wie vor paar Jahren um an gute "Items" zu kommen. Jeder, der ne Tastatur und Maus bedienen kann, kommt heute in die großen Raids. Und wenn kein Raid ist? Was dann? Bufffood farmen... Tränke kaufen oder brauen. Gold farmen. Tagesquests. Waaaaahnsinn... wie interessant. Die Strategiespiele von Blizzard waren gut... Diablo 1 und 2 war gut. Aber das waren Zeiten, wo Blizzard North noch ein bekannter Name war. 
Mir wird zwar WoW abgehn... aber ich bin froh, dass ich aus dieser Sucht draussen bin, die nur auf eines fixiert ist: Bessere Items zu haben, als die anderen.

Daher bin ich ganz froh, dass WAR sich nicht auf Items stark fixieren soll. Und ich bin endlich in meinem Element. 

So und das alles war auch meine Meinung... nur mit einem Unterschied. Diese Meinung teilten viele WoW Fans mit mir, mit denen ich zusammen in Raids war und so ziemlich alles mit erreichen konnte.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Du hast uns da grad ein super beispiel gegeben warum das WoW PvP etwas unbalanced ist, Nicht jeder kann erfolgreich in jedem  Bracked spielen, in einem Spiel in dem jede Klasse gleiche Chancen haben soll ist das nicht toll, bei WoW kann man eine entwicklung bemerken, nämlich World of Melecraft, am anfang hatten wir World of Magecraft, Zauberklassen waren IMBA da sie nicht unbedingt soviel Zauerschaden brauchten um mit diesem Schaden zu fahren, und die PvP ausrüstungen waren auch nicht so der Hammer, aber dann kam die Wende, nun haben wir World of Melecraft, Nahkämpfer skalieren derartig stark mit ihren Waffen und der Aurüstung das es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Und das soll dann gutes PvP sein? Ein PvP das das Ziel hat jeder kann gegen jeden gewinnen :/



Hab andere Erfahrungen gemacht...gut man kann immer wieder etwas für Overpowerd halten, aber das ist lange kein Grund um auf die Arenen die mir einfach Spaß machen zu verzichten, zumal ich schon jede Klasse in einem hohen Rating gesehen habe, also kanns nicht sein das irgendeine Klasse Nutzlos sein soll..du brauchst einfach nur Equip, PvP Skillung ein richtiges Lineup und etwas Skill^^..die einen können sich im 2on2 gut ausspielen, die anderen im 3on3 oder 5on5, soviel kann ich sagen..nichts ist absolut unbesiegbar...Ich hab sogar schonmal mit nem Restoschamy/Feral Team, eine Warri/RestoDudu Combo geschlagen, passiert nicht oft aber passiert^^, oder lass einfach den Warri/Dudu Team es einfach im 2on2 unter sich austragen und geh in ein andres Bracket wo du mehr Chancen hast, oder wenn du ehh alles einfach scheiße findest, dann lass es halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und z.B. Leute die 2 Hunter in nem 2on2 Team spielen und sich dann beschweren kann man sowieso nicht ernst nehmen

Und mal ehrlich..ich glaube kaum das WAR nicht mit Balonce schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen haben wird oO


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Hab andere Erfahrungen gemacht...gut man kann immer wieder etwas für Overpowerd halten, aber das ist lange kein Grund um auf die Arenen die mir einfach Spaß machen zu verzichten, zumal ich schon jede Klasse in einem hohen Rating gesehen habe, also kanns nicht sein das irgendeine Klasse Nutzlos sein soll..du brauchst einfach nur Equip, PvP Skillung ein richtiges Lineup und etwas Skill^^..die einen können sich im 2on2 gut ausspielen, die anderen im 3on3 oder 5on5, soviel kann ich sagen..nichts ist absolut unbesiegbar...Ich hab sogar schonmal mit nem Restoschamy/Feral Team, eine Warri/RestoDudu Combo geschlagen, passiert nicht oft aber passiert^^, oder lass einfach den Warri/Dudu Team es einfach im 2on2 unter sich austragen und geh in ein andres Bracket wo du mehr Chancen hast, oder wenn du ehh alles einfach scheiße findest, dann lass es halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und in der sache Equipt und Lineup ist das was mich wieder ankotz....

Für Open PvP und battelgrounds die ich früher immre gemacht habe werd ich gezwungen Arena zu machen weil ich sonst überall umgemäht werde...für Arena werd ich wiederum gezwungen bestimmte klassen in kombos zu spielen.....dazu noch das equipt...was ist daran pvp?

Das ist EvE.....Equipt vs Equipt...nicht mehr nicht weniger...skill steht hinten an.


----------



## -Ironclad- (12. August 2008)

@Duranir

Ja, sicherlich...

Blizz hat von Warhammer abgekupfert! Das ich nicht lache. 



Die ersten Sätze der Warcraft Lore sind fast so alt wie ein gewisses Buch eines gewissen Autorenpaares namens Hohlbein. Das Buch nennt sich Schattenjagd und viele Elemente der Geschichte ähnel sehr stark an WoW! Die Anfänge irgendeiner Warhammer Storyline kam VIEEEL später!!!


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und in der sache Equipt und Lineup ist das was mich wieder ankotz....
> 
> Für Open PvP und battelgrounds die ich früher immre gemacht habe werd ich gezwungen Arena zu machen weil ich sonst überall umgemäht werde...für Arena werd ich wiederum gezwungen bestimmte klassen in kombos zu spielen.....dazu noch das equipt...was ist daran pvp?
> 
> Das ist EvE.....Equipt vs Equipt...nicht mehr nicht weniger...skill steht hinten an.




Items --->brauchbar passendes Team ---> Zeit ---> Geduld ---> ---> ... ---> ... ---> Hm achja skill. Naja hatte bisher nie wirklich probleme in der Arena... wenn du mit skill meinst, dass jemand 2 Hände hat, dann spielen wohl manche WoW Arena Zocker mit der Zunge und den Brustwarzen.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> An was dann? etwa an der Meinung von Fanbois und Antis und dann daraus die defferenz ziehen oder sowas?^^
> 
> (btw. Gamestar ist ne super Zeitschrift, die Artikel sind auch super..zumindest suchen die sich nicht die dümmsten Leserbriefe raus um dann sich über die Schreiber lustig zu machen like PC-Games..echt Kopplos irgendwie...deren Homor passt mir sowieso hinten und vorne nicht)



Wenn du damit Rossis Rumpelkammer meinst, die ist super!
PcGames an sich ist n geiles Magazin und wenn die leute so deppert sind und so ne scheisse da hinschicken
dann kann man doch nur so drauf Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem sind Leserbriefe, Leserbriefe und keine unbedingt ernstgestellten Fragen
die man eigentlich an den Support richtet. Außerdem wird dort vernünftiges Deutsch Praktiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

hm möglich möglich... Doch für mich war Warcraft nur ne alternative zu den Tabletops, um es virtuell zu sehen, wie sich Menschen und Orcs die Schädeleinhauen. Ja und ich red von Menschen und Orcs, weil das aufs erste Warcraft bezogen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Duranir schrieb:


> Items --->brauchbar passendes Team ---> Zeit ---> Geduld ---> ---> ... ---> ... ---> Hm achja skill. Naja hatte bisher nie wirklich probleme in der Arena... wenn du mit skill meinst, dass jemand 2 Hände hat, dann spielen wohl manche WoW Arena Zocker mit der Zunge und den Brustwarzen.



Also ich glaub der sinn in pvp sollte sein das man rein kommt und mit skill spielt und nicht das man 4 bis 8 wochen equipt farmt und dann noch gezwungen wird Arena zu spielen obwohl man kein bock drauf hat um bg zu machen....


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und in der sache Equipt und Lineup ist das was mich wieder ankotz....
> 
> Für Open PvP und battelgrounds die ich früher immre gemacht habe werd ich gezwungen Arena zu machen weil ich sonst überall umgemäht werde...für Arena werd ich wiederum gezwungen bestimmte klassen in kombos zu spielen.....dazu noch das equipt...was ist daran pvp?
> 
> Das ist EvE.....Equipt vs Equipt...nicht mehr nicht weniger...skill steht hinten an.



Jo ist halt so der Hauptgrund warum WoW einem nicht passen könnte

Das ist Equip,Skillung,Lineup,Skill vs. Equip,Skillung, Lineup,Skill   nicht mehr nicht weniger (der wichtigkeit nach geordnet^^)

Spiel mal Guild Wars, pures Skillspiel..locker vergleichbar mit CS wenn man bedenkt wie lange man trainiern muss um gewinnen zu können, aber da ist ja wiederum die dämliche Instanzierung oder die sonswas was einem nicht passen könnte....man kanns halt nicht jedem recht machen

Über WAR kann ich halt nicht viel sagen was die Frage des Lineups angeht..aber ich glaube kaum dass du mit jeden Lineup gegen jeden Lineup ankommen kannst, genausowenig glaube ich, dass du mit deinem Startemesser zum Overpowerd High Warrior mit Skill werden kannst


----------



## Emokeksii (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Jo ist halt so der Hauptgrund warum WoW einem nicht passen könnte
> 
> Das ist Equip,Skillung,Lineup,Skill vs. Equip,Skillung, Lineup,Skill   nicht mehr nicht weniger (der wichtigkeit nach geordnet^^)
> 
> ...



Jop guildwars ist ein parade beispiel für pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War wird das so eine masse sein das es auch glaub mehr auf den skill in sachen heal aufstellung der tanks usw ankommt.

Hab auch gehört das equipt macht nur 30% aus der rest skill usw

Solang sie es nicht wie wow machen ist es gut...ich will einfach nicht gezwungen werden ein teil vom pvp zu mache den ich nicht will um einen anderen teil vom pvp zu betreiben....arena war von anfang an nicht in wow und das man dazu dann gezwungen wird find ich unverschämt


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> genausowenig glaube ich, dass du mit deinem Startemesser zum Overpowerd High Warrior mit Skill werden kannst



Neiiiiin. Ich nehme dafür nen metall Teebecher her und ramm diesen in die Herzen meiner Feinde!


----------



## Chiroc (12. August 2008)

-Ironclad- schrieb:


> @Duranir
> 
> Ja, sicherlich...
> 
> ...



Viel später? Woher hast du die Info, dass es den WC Fluss so lange gibt? Hab davon noch nie was gelesen, bei Warhammer kann man es schön auf Wiki verfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (12. August 2008)

Joa, WoW PvP ist halt eine Sache für sich.

Gerade zu beginn gibt es nichts was mehr frustriert als die WoW Arena.
Denn, erst darf man sich mal mit dem komplette Ehre krams eindecken
(was einige Stunden im BG bedeutet) um dann anschliessend noch immer
weit "unterequipt" in die Arena zu kommen, um sich dort erstmal abfarmen
zu lassen.
So sammelt man sich dann erstmal 300 Apkt pro Woche, bis man überhaupt
mal die Chance (durch fehlendes Equip/ggf Setup) hat mehr in der Arena zu
reissen.

Wenns dumm kommt, kann man noch nichtmal mit seinem guten Kollegen
Arena spielen, weil man ansonsten die totale "Gimpencombi" hat und einfach
im starken nachteil ist.

Aber um nicht ganz Offtopic zu kommen...

Wenn wir schon bei wird WAR wie WoW sind... so bin ich mir sicher, das es in
WAR angenehmer ablaufen wird. Sicherlich sind nicht alle Klassen balanced 
(gibt ja immerhin 20). Aber ein deutlicher vorteil ist einfach, dass das Spiel
sehr sehr Equipunabhängig sein wird. Zumindest so, wie es derzeit aussieht.


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

-Ironclad- schrieb:


> @Duranir
> 
> Ja, sicherlich...
> 
> ...



Das Buch Schattenjagd ist von 1996. Da gab es Warhammer schon mal eben 13 Jahre !!! Sogar Warcraft gab es da schon ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

naja es wird immer rein von Warhammer geredet. Reden wir lieber von Games Workshop, dann kapieren es die Leute bissl besser  Da gabs noch Spiele wie Heroquest und Herr des Schwertes. Oder Starquest und so. Da kamen auch schon die Orcs vor... hm seltsam... Zu der Zeit gabs noch kein WoW. Da gabs ja noch... omg C64er! btw kennt jemand aufm Amiga die Games Workshop Spiele? ;>


----------



## Damithras (12. August 2008)

Und wieso sagen alle "WoW" wenn es um WarCraft geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vergisst nicht WarCraft 1 - 3 + addons


----------



## Curentix (12. August 2008)

Space Hulk, Space Crusade um mal 2 zu nennen...


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Naja das erste Warcraft kam 1994 auf den Markt und auch da gab es Warhammer schon seit 11 Jahren !!!

Games Workshop wurde 1975 gegründet und 1983 brachten sie das Table Top Warhammer Fantasy heraus.

Eigentlich brachten sie es sogar schon 1979 heraus, nämlich unter dem Namen Warhammer Fantasy Battles.


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Damithras schrieb:


> Und wieso sagen alle "WoW" wenn es um WarCraft geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab oben schonmal geschrieben, dass ich Warcraft spielte. Aber es kennen eben manche nur WoW. Darum wird WoW als Grundwort benutzt für Warcraft. Man muss bedenken, dass WoW ab 12 ist und es sogar viele im Alter von (nicht gelogen) 7 schon spielen, werden die auch wohl kaum die Strategiespiele kennen, ausser sie haben noch nen 95er Rechner Zuhause, wo es reibungslos läuft. Ich hab meine alten Rechner leider alle weggeschmissen. Und jetzt mit Vista bereue ich es, wenn ich zb Dark Omen und so spielen will. Oder Final Liberation... 

Aber Sigmar sei dank, es gibt zum Glück Dateien im Internet zum runterladen, damit man die alten Spiele noch spielen kann^^


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja das erste Warcraft kam 1994 auf den Markt und auch da gab es Warhammer schon seit 11 Jahren !!!
> 
> Games Workshop wurde 1975 gegründet und 1983 brachten sie das Table Top Warhammer Fantasy heraus.
> 
> Eigentlich brachten sie es sogar schon 1979 heraus, nämlich unter dem Namen Warhammer Fantasy Battles.



Achja Stancer? Nette Gildenhomepage. Ihr habt doch sicher vor WAR Beta schon woanders zusammen gespielt oder?


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Duranir schrieb:


> Achja Stancer? Nette Gildenhomepage. Ihr habt doch sicher vor WAR Beta schon woanders zusammen gespielt oder?



Mhh eigentlich nicht. Einige kannten sich aus Daoc, andere aus WoW, andere wieder kamen aus dem TT. Ich traf z.b. jemanden aus meiner alten Daoc Gilde wieder (wie klein die Welt doch ist) aber insgesamt wurde die Gilde vor 2 Jahren neu gegründet und zusammen gewürfelt.


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Hmpf... so ne Gilde lob ich mir. Hoffentlich find ich, wenn das Spiel endlich da is, auch so ne Gilde, die gut zusammenhält :/


----------



## Duranir (12. August 2008)

Von welcher Seite ausser der WAR Seite bekomm ich eigentlich die aktuellesten Infos zum Stand der Dinge her?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (12. August 2008)

http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php oder vielleicht auch noch http://wo.gamona.de/index.php falls du es deutsch willst.

Oder http://www.warhammeralliance.com/ das ist dann zwar englisch aber dafür posten da auch die Leute die wirklich was zu sagen haben und ist auch meistens am schnellsten.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. August 2008)

Ich würds mal auf War-Welten versuchen . Oder wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist nimmst du Warhammer alliance, das ist das innofzielle Forum von Mythic.

War Welten

Warhammer Alliance

Edith: Ich sollte nicht zwischendurch Spielen ^^ dann käm ich auch aktueller zum Posten


----------



## Chiroc (13. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das Buch Schattenjagd ist von 1996. Da gab es Warhammer schon mal eben 13 Jahre !!! Sogar Warcraft gab es da schon ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argh ich Idiot...ich dachte er redet von Märchenmond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dass ja die Hohlbeins ja schon in den frühen 80ern geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (13. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Also ich glaub der sinn in pvp sollte sein das man rein kommt und mit skill spielt und nicht das man 4 bis 8 wochen equipt farmt und dann noch gezwungen wird Arena zu spielen obwohl man kein bock drauf hat um bg zu machen....



Reinkommen und mit Skill spielen, das war schon möglich, allerdings nur auf den kostenpflichtigen Arenaservern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im PVP wars genauso wie im PVE. Bevor man richtig loslegen kann, egal ob Arena oder Raid, musste man vorher Equip farmen. Das ist eine Stufe der Beschäftigung, man verscht ja die Leute so lange wie möglich am Ball zu halten. 
Ob es Spaß macht Instanz X für ein Item oder Marken 20 mal abzugrasen oder erst mal eine Zeit lang im BG über den Haufen genietet zu werden bis man sich S2 als Grundlage für die Arena holen kann, ist ne andere Frage. 
Equip ist in wow auf 70 der Hauptbestandteil, egal ob man im PVP oder im PVE erfolgreich sein will, es läuft immer drauf hinaus, sein gear für die nächste Stufe zusammen zubekommen. Irgendwo unterequipped aufzutauchen konnte man sich nur als Twink oder als Nachzügler, der durchgezogen wird, erlauben.

Im PVP kommt dann zum benötigten Gear noch die Unausgeglichenheit der Klassen dazu. Ich hatte nen Icemage, der ca 4 gegen Ehre kaufbare Epics hatte und sonst das blaue PVP Zeug der Fraktionen trug. Im BG hab ich recht schnell rausgefunden, wie leicht man als Icemage gegen Krieger kämpfen kann und hab mich auf die konzentriert. Durch die bewährte "zu Tode kiten" Taktik hab ich Krieger mit Equip weit über mir tot bekommen. Will nicht wissen, wie die hinter ihrem PC fluchten ^^. 
Klar gabs immer wieder gute Spieler die jeden Zug von mir vorhersehen konnten, aber der Großteil war schaffbar. Und dann stimmt ja irgendwas schon mal nicht.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. August 2008)

Was aber auch daran liegt, dass der Magier die Konterklasse zum Krieger ist. Wer sich als Magier von einem Krieger umhauen lässt, hat schon etwas elementares falsch gemacht, war OOM oder hat sich seine eigenen Frostbolts am laufenden Band eingefangen (alles schon erlebt).

Dieses Prinzip greift allerdings auch in WAR. Muss ja auch so sein, dass es Konterklassen gibt. Irgendwo hier im Forum ist auch so eine Auflistung.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Was aber auch daran liegt, dass der Magier die Konterklasse zum Krieger ist. Wer sich als Magier von einem Krieger umhauen lässt, hat schon etwas elementares falsch gemacht, war OOM oder hat sich seine eigenen Frostbolts am laufenden Band eingefangen (alles schon erlebt).
> 
> Dieses Prinzip greift allerdings auch in WAR. Muss ja auch so sein, dass es Konterklassen gibt. Irgendwo hier im Forum ist auch so eine Auflistung.



Ja, das Problem ist bloß das es in Wow eigentlich keine Konterklassen geben sollte, jede klasse soll gegen jede eine Chance haben, wenn alle den gleichen Skill haben, sollte es eine 50:50 Chance geben das beide gewinnen, was macht zum beispiel der Magier wenn er auf Feuer oder Arkan geskillt ist?? WoW PvP ist halt viel zu Egoistsisch, wer gut spielt und dementsprechendes Equipment kann alles erreichen, und braucht keinen der ihm hilft, ist zwar auch eine nette Art von PvP aber die ist viel schwammig, ein Nerf und schon ist alles umsonst.

Wenn in War alles gut läuft hat man ein festes System das unabhängig von den Skills und dem Equipment funktioniert ungefähr so:

Range DD <- - - - - - - - Heiler
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
Tanks - - - - - - - - - - -> Melee DD

,und nicht wie in WoW wo ein nerf oder ein Buff eine Spielklasse Imba macht oder zum Freekill.


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

ja aber wie kommt der heiler gegen den ranged dd an healt der den schaden einfach weg ?

die melee dds werden dann wohl was zum zauberunterbrechen oder so haben... ( ok hatt sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Stancer (13. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> ja aber wie kommt der heiler gegen den ranged dd an healt der den schaden einfach weg ?
> 
> die melee dds werden dann wohl was zum zauberunterbrechen oder so haben...



Die Klassen in WAR wurden nie auf ihre Solofähigkeit geprüft. Es wurde immer gesagt, dass Mythic keinen Wert auf Solo-Roxxor legt. Alle Klassen sind darauf ausgelegt in Gruppen zu spielen.

Das komplette Balancing in WAR basiert auf Gruppenkämpfen.
Mag sein, dass die ein oder andere Klasse auch Solo zu gebrauchen ist. Aber das volle Potenzial werden alle Klassen erst in der Gruppe erlangen.


----------



## Rayon (13. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das komplette Balancing in WAR basiert auf Gruppenkämpfen.
> Mag sein, dass die ein oder andere Klasse auch Solo zu gebrauchen ist. Aber das volle Potenzial werden alle Klassen erst in der Gruppe erlangen.


Das ist richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Elodîn_ (13. August 2008)

Diese Gruppenabhängigkeit macht aber dieses Schere/Stein/Papier-Dings da



Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Range DD <- - - - - - - - Heiler
> v _____________________ ^
> v _____________________ ^
> v _____________________ ^
> ...



nutzlos. Weil ein Heiler einfach nicht gegen den Range-DD ankommt. Und das eine Gruppe ohne Heiler einer
Gruppe MIT Heiler unterlegen ist, ist ziemlich logisch. 
Oder aber dieses Raster stimmt, betrifft aber nur die 1v1-Chancen. Wie da aber der Heiler
die DDs auseinandernimmt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2008)

Wenn man mit dem Heiler schnell genug nah an den Ranged-DD rankommt ist da die Prämisse, natürlich stinkt ein Heiler auf Entfernung gegen einen Ranged-DD ab, das ist vollkommen klar aber im nahkampf wird der auf Entfernung spezialisierte doch logischerweise arge Probleme bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (13. August 2008)

Bei den Heilern ist das schwierig, denn es gibt verschiedene Heilertypen.

Sigmarpriester und Jünger = Nahkampf-Heiler. Können im Nahkampf kämpfen und heilen.

Erzmagier und Schamane = Stoffheiler. Schwach im Nahkampf aber haben dafür Offensive Zauber

Ich denke nen Sigmarpriester hat gegen ne Zauberinn weitaus bessere Chancen als nen Erzmagier.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (13. August 2008)

Ich kann mich täuschen aber wurde nicht mal gesagt das Erzmagier Zauberklassen auskontern kann? Außerdem stimmt das auch sonst nicht ganz da ich denke das die Ranges DDs auch was zum kiten bekommen und dann Melee-Heiler einfach zu tode kiten können.


----------



## Stancer (13. August 2008)

Tja und genau sowas wirds sein. Keine Klasse wird Fähigkeiten haben, die sie grundlegend Überlegen gegenüber einer anderen macht. "ÜBER"-Fähigkeiten wird man vergeblich suchen. Es wird eher drauf ankommen zum richtigen Zeitpunkt die richtiten Fähigkeiten zu benutzen und dazu muss man verstehen was da auf dem Bildschirm passiert und dynamisch reagieren anstatt permanent 3 Tasten zu drücken !


----------



## Evereve (13. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem ist bloß das es in Wow eigentlich keine Konterklassen geben sollte, jede klasse soll gegen jede eine Chance haben,



Genau darum ging es mir. Die Klassen haben angeblich alle relativ gleiche Chancen gegeneinander (bzw so sollte es sein) und dann haut mein blau equippter Magier einen S equippten Krieger um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gleiches Beispiel hatten wir mit nem befreundetem Krieger. Krieger damals im S2/S3 Mischmasch gegen PVE Heildruide im T5/T6. Der Dudu stand nur da und hat sich hochgehotet, der Krieger war am Verzweifeln ^^ Dank Anregen hat der Spaß irgendwas um die 5 Minuten gedauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Genau darum ging es mir. Die Klassen haben angeblich alle relativ gleiche Chancen gegeneinander (bzw so sollte es sein) und dann haut mein blau equippter Magier einen S equippten Krieger um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich empfand als MS nen Frosti am Ende eigentlich noch als einen der leichtesten Gegner, gute Schurken und wie du sagtest Droods (-_-') warn total stressig.
Ich bin sehr gespannt drauf wie das am Ende wirklich aussieht bei WAR, we'll see :O


----------



## Shintuargar (13. August 2008)

Wo steht bitte schön, dass in WoW alle Klassen Chancen haben sollen ein 1vs1 zu gewinnen? Link bitte zu der offiziellen Aussage. Bis dahin ist das - sorry - nur einfach dahingelabert.

Jede Klasse hat ihre Konterklasse, daraus ergibt sich schon, dass es keine 1vs1 Balance gibt. Weiß echt nicht wo das herkommt. Dann müsste die 2er Arena ja halbwegs balanced sein, was sie definitiv nicht ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Klassen in WAR wurden nie auf ihre Solofähigkeit geprüft. Es wurde immer gesagt, dass Mythic keinen Wert auf Solo-Roxxor legt. Alle Klassen sind darauf ausgelegt in Gruppen zu spielen.
> 
> Das komplette Balancing in WAR basiert auf Gruppenkämpfen.
> Mag sein, dass die ein oder andere Klasse auch Solo zu gebrauchen ist. Aber das volle Potenzial werden alle Klassen erst in der Gruppe erlangen.



Und das System das ich meine hilft da ja gerade, um erfolgreich zu sein brauchst du alle Klassen, da du sonst von einer ausgekontert wirst, darum wurden ja die 4 Klassen noch nicht implementiert, da sie entweder nicht ganz so optimal funktionieren oder dieses System aushebeln wie z.B der Choppa es getan hätte.

Solo losroxxorn bedeutet ja das man alles besiegen kann was einem vors Visier läuft so geht das nicht trifft er gegen seinen Nemesiss ist schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Turican (15. August 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Habe mal ne Frage: Was denkt ihr? Wird WAR so wie WOW




WAR ist in allen Bereichen deutlich schlechter.
Wird ähnlich schnell untergehn wie AoC.


----------



## MadRedCap (15. August 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> WAR ist in allen Bereichen deutlich schlechter.
> Wird ähnlich schnell untergehn wie AoC.


Noch so ein WoW-Fanboy... bleib doch gefälligst wo anders, wenn du dich nicht auf Neuerscheinungen freust...


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

W.A.R wird super!


----------



## DeeeRoy (15. August 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> WAR ist in allen Bereichen deutlich schlechter.
> Wird ähnlich schnell untergehn wie AoC.



Lang nicht mehr so ein schlechtes Trolling gesehen....

Schön in jedes Thema hier ein bisschen Müll schreiben und wieder verschwinden. 

Das musst du aber noch fleißig im WoW Forum üben mein kleiner... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wo steht bitte schön, dass in WoW alle Klassen Chancen haben sollen ein 1vs1 zu gewinnen? Link bitte zu der offiziellen Aussage. Bis dahin ist das - sorry - nur einfach dahingelabert.
> 
> Jede Klasse hat ihre Konterklasse, daraus ergibt sich schon, dass es keine 1vs1 Balance gibt. Weiß echt nicht wo das herkommt. Dann müsste die 2er Arena ja halbwegs balanced sein, was sie definitiv nicht ist.



Genau das ist es ja, WoW ist ein PvE spiel mit nachgereichtem PvP, das auf dem Prinzip basieren soll das man gegen jede Klasse eine Chance hat, guck dir das alte PvP System an, das war der absolute Egotrip, wer mer kills macht der schafft es nach oben, und bekommt den besseren Titel. Nur dumm das damals wie heute die Klassen absolut nicht auf PvP gebalanced sind, sondern immer noch auf PvE.

Und wo bitte ist die aussage das jede Klasse in War eine Konterklasse hat, ist es dir nie in den sinn gekommen warum in den meisten Blauen Antworten, zu problemen wie "Hilfe hilfe, der Rouge ist Imba" "Hexer nerf, als Magier hab ich keine Chance" und so weiter uns so fort, immer im endeffekt ja wir wissen um das Problem und wir werden da abhilfe schaffen, den wieso bekommen die Hexer nun einen Chaosbolt der durch die meisten ressistenzen geht wenn wir sowieso Conterklassen haben sollen gegen die wir keine Chance haben. 

Wozu brauchen die meisten klassen mit Woltk einige neue Fähigkeiten die ihnen im PvP gegen bestimmte Klassen helfen wenn es doch sowieso die Konterklassen gibt? 

Mich würde interessieren welche Klassen denn ihre Konterklassen haben, und mich würde es nicht wundern wenn das auf der einen Seite nur die Magier wären und auf der anderen Seite nur die Caster, und die Klassen dann im Addon genau dagegen eine Deffensive bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald eine Balance da ist das jede klasse gegen jede klasse halbweg chance hat, dann ist ja auch die Arena halbwegs gut da man egal wie man antritt ungefähr die gleichen Chancen hat zu gewinnen egal wie das Bracket ist.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. August 2008)

Du, ich hatte eben schon eine Menge geschrieben, während ich mit Sorrzara im TS verweilte (PS.: War nett dich mal "persönlich" gesprochen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber entschieden es nicht abzuschicken. Es macht keinen Sinn auf einzelnen Nuancen des WoW PvPs einzugehen in einem Forum und Thread, in dem es um Warhammer geht oder besser gesagt gehen soll.

Ich sehe das eben völlig anders, belassen wir es dabei. Kann nur soviel sagen dass du deine Art von Balancing auch nicht in WAR vorfinden wirst. Gerade weil WAR Gruppen PvP sein will.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. August 2008)

Jop, war wirklich ein schönes Gespräch, müssen wir irgendwann mal wieder wiederholen =)



Turican schrieb:


> WAR ist in allen Bereichen deutlich schlechter.
> Wird ähnlich schnell untergehn wie AoC.



Och komm Turican, war das wirklich schon alles? Halleluja, die Previews, Screens und Berichte von W.A.R müssen ganz schön erschreckend überzeugend gewesen sein ... irgendwie sind alle Flamer, von denen man merkte dass sie bei ihren Posts den Verstand gebraucht haben, und wenigstens versuchten überzeugend, glaubwürdig, verunsichernd whatsoever rüberzukommen inzwischen aus den Foren verschwunden...woran das wohl liegt?

Übriggeblieben sind solche Nullnummern wie Turican, die selbst wenns ums Flamen geht mit einem Post länger denn 3 Zeilen heillos überfordert sind, und deren Glaubwürdigkeit irgendwo in der Nähe der Wahrscheinlichkeit von Viehzucht in Mondkratern angesiedelt ist. Ich mach dir einen Vorschlag Turican: Wenn du es schaffst, Posts zu schreiben, die wenigstens den Anschein erwecken, als könnten sie irgendjemanden hier verunsichern, und die über hirnlose zweizeiler hinausgehen, dann darfst du wieder hier posten, und darauf hoffen, dass wir uns eingehend mit dir befassen (aka, dafür sorgen, dass du das Forum ganz schnell wieder verlässt *g*)

Bis dahin, ab und zurück in den Sandkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Ich will auch so schön sarkastische Antworten verfassen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Viel du noch zu lernen hast junger Parmesan ^^

ich glaub der hat Rhetorik studiert  xD


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Parmesan ist lecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

jaa so wirst du bestimmt in deiner "IchwillwieSorzarrasein" entwicklung weiterkommen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Jäger Konter Klasse. Alle die W drücken können und dann ihren CC Knopf drücken können


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Jäger Konter Klasse. Alle die W drücken können und dann ihren CC Knopf drücken können



Eh ja?
Bitte geht das auch auf verständlich? Oder ist einfach nur mein Universal Translator defekt?


----------



## sTereoType (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh ja?
> Bitte geht das auch auf verständlich? Oder ist einfach nur mein Universal Translator defekt?


er meint das man seinen cc-effekt raushauen soll um den jäger handlungsunfähig zu machen und dann nah an ihn ran laufen damit er seine schüsse nicht setzen kann. Das funktioniert aber nicht wirklich denn ein jäger hat auch noch ein pet und gerade ein bm macht grade durch sein pet dicke schaden. dazu kommt das hexer mit ihrem cc nicht wirklich nah an den hunter rankommen.


----------

